# Wo gehen die alten WoWler hin?



## candyman3700 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß


----------



## Vanitra (6. Juli 2011)

Was ist jetzt schlimm daran wenn möglichst viele gemeinsam Spaß an dem Spiel haben? Die besten bekommen trotzdem noch ihre Erfolge die sonst keiner hat.


----------



## Mingxie (6. Juli 2011)

Wohin gehen denn nun die alten Wow'ler hin?


----------



## eisnase (6. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach.



Ich glaube Blizzard sind Bretter genau wie mir ziemlich egal. Auf was es ankommt sind Gewinne und da scheint Blizzard ja alles richtig zu machen. Wenn eine Randgruppe von Hardcore Zockern nicht zufrieden ist mit WOW und lieber etwas anderes spielt, wird sich das kaum auf die Quartalszahlen von Blizzard auswirken.

Der Erfolg gibt Blizzard Recht und zeigt ihre Analysten machen recht viel richtig.


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.
> 
> Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen.



Erstmal: versuchs mal mit Absätzen. Eine Mauer aus Buchstaben gemischt mit Tränen will keiner.

Und? Warum sollte man sich den Titel nichtmehr holen können? Ich hab damals nicht aktiv geraidet, raide jetzt nicht aktiv aber ein paarmal icc für den Drake mach ich trotzdem.

Und zum Thema "Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.":
Das Zeigt nur dass es dir primär darum geht mit deinem "tollen" Titel und deinem "tollen" prestige-Mount in OG zu posen, warum du das nötig hast weis ich nicht, und es juckt mich auch nicht sonderlich.

Statt zu sagen: "Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit damals beim HM raiden und hab den Titel und das Mount von damals noch."
Zeigst du nur "Ich falle dadurch nichtmehr mit meinem Posertitel/Mount auf und das stinkt mir"
und solche Pseudos zu verlieren ist nicht wirklich schlimm. Vielleicht verschwinden dadurch die Leute die trotz 30% nerf immernoch "nur Leute mit clear exp" für psa/bot/thron suchen.

btw: Wenn dir nicht in den Sinn kommt dass viele "alte Spieler" einfach aufhören weil das game nach mehreren Jahren einfach langweilig ist solltest du einfach mal denken und DANN eventuell flamen.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (6. Juli 2011)

Schön das ich jeden tag nach der arbeit bei solchen Treads was zum lachen hab. 
Ich bin einer der alten WoW'lern ja WoW hat den glanz der alten zeiten verloren desto trotz spiele ich es noch gerne ich kann hier trotz 3 schicht arbeit freundin und sport raiden gehen (ja auch im hc "content") WoW hat für jeden was zu bieten egal ob Casual oder hc zocker. 
Also hört doch entlich auf dauernt zu heulen und geht einfach wenns euch nicht mehr gefällt


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt schlimm daran wenn möglichst viele gemeinsam Spaß an dem Spiel haben?



Was für perverse Ideen hast Du denn? Spass? In einem Spiel???
Leistung, Erfolg, der Beste sein, in T13 vor der bank stehen und von den Movement-Krüppel Nerds bewundert werden - das ist Wow wie es sein muss!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juli 2011)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> [Blocktext]



Wenn Blizz es wieder schwerer macht, gehen die Gelegenheitsspieler, die inzwischen einen Großteil der Spieler ausmacht, was ein größerer Verlust für Blizz wäre. Wie Cantharion auch schon gesagt hat, vll wird das Spiel einfach langweilig auf die Dauer (aus verschiedenen Gründen, z.B. dass man immer wieder dasselbe macht) und deswegen hören sie auf.


----------



## Hoschie69 (6. Juli 2011)

eisnase schrieb:


> Auf was es ankommt sind Gewinne und da scheint Blizzard ja alles richtig zu machen.




So siehts aus - und genau dieser Fakt ist auch der Grund warum z.B. Diablo3 seit locker 3 Jahren künstlich zurückgehalten wird - wenn das rauskommt wars das mit den Mega-Gewinnen der letzten 5 Jahre, weil spätestens dann die Abozahlen in Europa und Nordamerika einbrechen werden und in Asien bezahlt man monatlich ja bekanntlich nicht soviel wie hier.


----------



## Seryma (6. Juli 2011)

Die alten Spieler verlassen das Spiel nicht gänzlich, da ich z.B. von mir selbst sagen kann, dass ich auch jetzt, nach bald 7 Jahren immernoch WoW spiele...
Früher habe ich geraidet, heute genieße ich die Umgebung (neue Gegenden), farme lieber ein bisschen, skille einen Beruf, verkaufe Sachen im AH oder twinke mal wieder 

Da mir die Anforderungen heutzutage für Raids zu heftig sind... (mindestens "itemlevel Drölf-Schlagmichtot" + 8x die Woche Raidtermin) hab ich für sowas echt keinen Nerv mehr... geschweige denn Zeit, Arbeit & Familie geht nunmal vor 

Früher hatte ich bestimmt 5 Stunden Playtime am Tag... jetzt maximal 10 in einer Woche...


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.



Ich kann dich beruhigen- ich lauf nicht mit dem Titel rum weil ich 1: Ihn nicht habe 2:den nicht brauche/geschweigen den interessant finde und 3: ich als Druide aufs Mount verzichten kann. dann Lieber den Hypogryphen vom Argentumtunier oder aus der Zuflucht des Cenarius bzw Immortal aus Kara oder Anzu aus Sethekk. Den fliegenden knochenhaufen find ich nicht grade ansprechend. Hoffe jetzt geht es dem TE etwas besser


----------



## GarfieldX (6. Juli 2011)

Zur Frage des TE:

Raiden, Inis, Dailys - mal mit mehreren Chars pro ID, mal nur mit einem - weil es noch spass macht

cu Garfield"InBeforeClosed"X


----------



## Streubombe (6. Juli 2011)

Die alten WoWler, und zu denen zähle ich mich, gehen nirgends hin, denn die haben erstmal die Fresse voll von MMORPGs. Es ist primär die unterirdische Sozialkompetenz der meisten Mitspieler, welche einem die Laune am Spiel verdirbt. Entweder man mutiert zum Eremiten, der alles an Gruppenspiel meidet, oder man hört schlicht auf. Diese soziale Inkompetenz ist schließlich kein WoW spezifisches Problem, sondern ein globales Problem der Gesellschaft, somit auch mehr oder weniger in allen MMOs vorhanden.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Die alten WoWler, und zu denen zähle ich mich, gehen nirgends hin, denn die haben erstmal die Fresse voll von MMORPGs. Es ist primär die unterirdische Sozialkompetenz der meisten Mitspieler, welche einem die Laune am Spiel verdirbt. Entweder man mutiert zum Eremiten, der alles an Gruppenspiel meidet, oder man hört schlicht auf. Diese soziale Inkompetenz ist schließlich kein WoW spezifisches Problem, sondern ein globales Problem der Gesellschaft, somit auch mehr oder weniger in allen MMOs vorhanden.



This. Ich habe gegen Ende nurnoch mit meiner Gilde und Freund in Inis gegangen und ab und zu raiden, ich habe mich so gut wie möglich von rnd Gruppen ferngehalten, weil das meist ein nerven aufreibendes Spiel war (geflame, Leute die nach einem Tod (Tod nicht Wipe) die Gruppe verlassen haben, Leute, die Spieler kicken wollten, weil sie einen Fehler gemacht haben (größtteils haben den Fehler alle überlebt)). Irgendwann geht das einem gegen dne Strich.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (6. Juli 2011)

Also mir spricht Candyman auch zu 100% aus der Seele!!!

Spiele zur Zeit auch garkeine MMORPGs mehr, da mir eigentlich nur WoW richtig gefallen hat, was nun leider komplett kaputtgepatched worden ist ://


----------



## Hexer1975 (6. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ... Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. ...



Und genau dort liegt wohl Dein Denkfehler ... Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in einem Satz mit Game (Spiel)? 
Blizzard betreibt Suchtprävention ... denn genau die Tatsache, das ein Mensch denkt, er MUSS spielen, er MUSS Zeit investieren, um in diesem "Spiel" etwas zu sein bzw. am Content teilzunehmen ... DAS ist Sucht! 
World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel ... es ist ein Hobby ... es soll Spaß machen und das jedem der bereit ist, dafür eine monatliche Gebühr zu zahlen. 

Habe es schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt. Wenn es u.a. Dir so sehr stinkt, das andere Spieler das auch bekommen können, was Du hast, dann schlag Blizzard ein 2 Klassen-Bezahlsystem vor und die "Casual-Spieler" müssen dann nur noch die Hälfte zahlen, wenn sie nicht am gesamten Content teilhaben dürfen. Aber ich denke, dann geht das Gemecker in eine andere Richtung ...

Gibt einen sehr schönen Satz: "Love it or leave it!"


----------



## zarix (6. Juli 2011)

Ich als alter neuer Wow Neuling ,
hatte vor ca. 7 Monaten beschlossen mit Wow aufzuhören , da ich der Meinung war das Wow nicht mehr meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.
In dieser Zeit sagen wir von Januar bis Juni, kamen mir Merkwürde MMO experimente in den Kopf.
Ich versuchte den befrusteten Verlust von Wow mit übergehypten Fan Boy MMOS zu vergessen.
So versuchte ich mich z.B. aufgrund von Pvp Geilheit mich mit War zu beschäftigen ,dies gelang mir ca. für 2 Monaten nur dummerweise hatte ich für 3 Monate schon bezahlt.
Mir fehlte in War die abwechslung des Pves und aufgrund von Wow Kenntnisse kam mir das Wow Pvp angenehmer und interessanter vor . 
Nur kann man solch eine Meinung keinen War Fanboy sagen ...

Vor ca 2 Monaten beschloss ich mich an Rift ranzutasten. 
Obwohl ich mich eher wieder an Wow(alten acc verebayed) ran machen wollte .
Aber aufgrund von kosten der Neubeschaffung kam mir Rift in den kopf , denn die dauer Fanboys von Rift die wahrscheinlich mit wow Klischees nie klar kamen , die man auch in fast jeden Rift Thread wieder findet , haben mich dann doch zu Rift hingezogen es zu kaufen . 
Nach lvl 25 Ca. hatte ich schon kein bock mehr , da ich eher aufs abwechselnde Lvln durch den df mich eher begeistern lasse und leider kp nach der ersten Ini keine Instanzen mehr über den df aufgehen.

Naja jetzt war ich so von anderen Mmos enttäuscht, das ich wieder mit Wow angefangen habe . 
Mir aber erstmal die classic Version + Bc zugelegt habe . 
Ich erstellte mir die Klasse die am ehesten zu mir passen würde, mit der Hybrid Fähigkeit zu  Tanken.
Meine Wahl viel auf einen Krieger , den ich zum Lvln über den Df lvl und wenn ich mal soweit sein sollte ihn fürs Pve auf Furor skillen werde sowie im Pvp auf Ms. 
Ich bin wieder zufrieden gestellt in Sachen MMos und hasse mich, das ich meinen scjönen Account für einen drecks Betrag verkauft hatte.


Was ich sagen will ist , einmal Wow , immer Wow.
Selbst leute die meinen das sie keine Wow mehr spielen würden, da sie es nach all den Jahren ausgelutscht finden , schauen trotzdem alltäglich in diveresen Wow Foren vorbei . Bestimmt weil sie noch an Wow hängen. 
Sich meisst aber damit verteidigen, das sie nur vorbei schauen , da sie es belustigend finden wie die Wow Comm untereinander abgeht ...


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2011)

Bitte bitte nicht schon wieder !!
Ihr Nörgeler seid imo derzeitig ja nerviger, wie die Patch 4.3.0. Phishing-Spammer.

daher auch dieses Topic /gemeldet

Als Tips kann ich Dir nur die erst heute Geposteten geben.


> Geschrieben Heute, 10:51 by Spectrumizer
> 
> 1) Gab es schon etliche solcher "Ich kotz mich mal aus" und "Sch*** Blizzard"-Threads.
> 2) Sich hier nur zu registrieren, um zu motzen, sehen wir nicht gern.
> 3) Wie man an den Antworten erkennen kann, führt diese Diskussion zu nichts ....



*edit:*
Und wo gehen sie hin ? - Ich und sehr sehr viele Andere (ja soviele, wie Du wohl kaum zählen kannst),
spielen immer noch. 

bye


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2011)

Kann dich verstehen, Grushdak. Bin auch 50:50. Die Diskussion verläuft in meinen Augen aber bisher recht normal. Daher sehe ich erstmal keinen Grund, den Thread zu schließen. Sich hier nur zu registrieren, um sich auszukotzen und auf Blizzard zu schimpfen, ist da ein anderes Kaliber.

Ticket vom Report ist aber noch nicht abgeschlossen. Warten wir daher erstmal mal ab, was die anderen Mods dazu sagen.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was ich sagen will ist , einmal Wow , immer Wow.
> Selbst leute die meinen das sie keine Wow mehr spielen würden, da sie es nach all den Jahren ausgelutscht finden , schauen trotzdem alltäglich in diveresen Wow Foren vorbei . Bestimmt weil sie noch an Wow hängen.
> Sich meisst aber damit verteidigen, das sie nur vorbei schauen , da sie es belustigend finden wie die Wow Comm untereinander abgeht ...



Ich schaue eigentlich nie, wirklich nie, in WoW-Foren (nicht mal hier), das hier ist so gesehn eine ausnahme, um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben.^^

Wenn ich aber wieder anfangen würde WoW zu spielen, würde es mich einen Tag fesseln, danach würde mich wieder die Langeweile packen und erschlagen, mir fehlt inzwischen irgendwo der Spielspaß, die Schwierigkeit (es muss nicht viel sein) und einfach ein vernünftiger Umgangston (den viele nicht mehr haben), bzw. ein vernünftiges Verhalten gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund.


Das nenne ich eine direkte Lüge - und das Du lügst, kann ich beweisen. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen, und ich denke nicht im Traum dran, WoW zu verlassen. Nun könne ich ja eine krasse Minderheitsein, aber: ich leite auch eine der ältesten und größten Gilden in Europa (die Holy Avengers auf Turalyon) und seit Cata draußen ist, haben wir mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Insbesondere die ganzen Veteranen sind wieder da - gerade erst gestern sind 2 alte Hasen wiedergekommen, unter großem Juchei vom Rest der Gilde.

Und deswegen kann ich Deinen Beitrag hier nur als allerbilligste Polemik und Schlechtmacherei bezeichnen und wüßte gerne, wer Dich dafür bezahlt hat, ihn zu schreiben?


----------



## Masouk (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ... und das ist *wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.* ...



"Arbeit"?
"investieren"? 

Geht's noch?
Hallo. Aufwachen! Das ist ein Spiel!

Zitat Wikipedia "Spiel"
Das *Spiel* (von althochdeutsch: _spil_ für „Tanzbewegung“) ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird. Es ist eine Beschäftigung, die um der in ihr selbst liegenden Zerstreuung, Erheiterung oder Anregung willen und oft in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorgenommen wird. 


Mann, Mann, Mann. 
-Sers


----------



## tuerlich (7. Juli 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun könne ich ja eine krasse Minderheitsein, aber: ich leite auch eine der ältesten und größten Gilden in Europa (die Holy Avengers auf Turalyon) und seit Cata draußen ist, haben wir mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor



Und trotzdem Stufe 22? Was machen denn eure 700+ Mitglieder den ganzen Tag, von denen die ersten 7 Seiten im Gildenverzeichnis <85 sind? Anscheinend wenig miteinander...
Schon allein, dass du ihn des Lügens bezichtigst und dafür das Beispiel deiner ach so tollen "beliebige Erniedrigung einfügen"-Gilde nimmst ist mehr als ein Witz. Wo ist das denn Beweis?
Bei meiner ehemaligen Gilde haben auch viele "Veteranen", wie du sie nennst, aufgehört. Ist das dann quasi der Beweis, dass du keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest? - oder dass du lügst? <.<
Denken vorm Schreiben!

Allerdings würde ich nicht von einem Spielerverlust ausgehen, sondern eher von einer sinkenden Spielerqualität. Gutes Zusammenspiel ist häufig nurnoch in einer Gilde möglich, da sich die neueren Generationen von WoW-Spielern doch ziemlich egoistisch verhalten. Blizzard hätte mit 4.2 nie einführen müssen, dass BoE Items bei Bedarf Seelengebunden werden, wenn es nicht so viele Egoisten gäbe, für die nur ihr eigener Vorteil (in dem Fall Gold) zählt. Das mal nur als Beispiel einer langsam verkommenden Community.


----------



## Tomratz (7. Juli 2011)

@ TE: Ich als mMn "alter" WoWler kann dir sagen wo ich hingehe.

PSA, BdZ, Td4W und dann demnächst die Feuerlande.

Warum sollte ich zu einem anderen MMORPG wechseln, das im Endeffekt auch nicht viel anders sein wird als WoW, nur um dann nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder zurück zu kommen?

Mir gefällt WoW immer noch recht gut, zur Zeit sogar besser als zu Lutschkingzeiten und ob jetzt jemand nen Erfolg erst im Nachhinein gemacht hat und sich mit einem Titel schmückt, der ihm nach deiner Auffassung nicht zusteht, das geht mir irgendwo vorbei.

Ich habe auch, wie manche anderen Poster hier, den Eindruck dass es dir stinkt dass du nicht mehr so schön mit deinem Mount und deiner Ausrüstung posen kannst.

Im übrigen würde mich mal interessieren woher du weisst, dass so viele "alte WoWler" weg gehen, gibt es da eine Quelle die du nennen kannst? 

Wie heisst es immer so schön?, nenn mir eine Quelle oder es ist nicht passiert.


----------



## Schalalabumbum (7. Juli 2011)

Ich fall jetzt dem TE mal total in den Rücken aber ich sehe das Problem schlicht weg so. Es gibt grob 3 Arten von Spielern.

Typ 1: 
Der Gelegenheitsspieler. Macht an was er Spaß hat, Raidet ab und zu und freut sich über die Erfolge die er erreicht. Auch der LK-Hero mit 85 ist für ihn ein Erfolg und er freut sich darüber. Im ists egal wann und wie er die Erfolge erreicht, der Spaß am Spiel ist ihm wichtiger.

Typ 2:
Der Progress-Spieler. Hängt sich voll rein um mit seiner Gilde alles so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. Ist einer der ersten die mit dem Hero-Content durch sind und die Erfolge haben. Er weiß was er geleistet hat und ihm ist egal ob jemand 6 Monate später den gleichen Titel hat. Denn WOW-Progress lügt nicht.

Typ 3:
Der Progress-Casual. Ist in der Mitte von beidem. Meckert über jeden Nerf so lange er den Boss schon davor down hatte. Er hat den LK-Hero mit 30%-Buff down und dabei fast seine Seele verkauft. Ist auf jeden sauer der es leichter hatte den Titel zu erreichen als er. Gönnt keinem etwas der sich nicht so reingehängt hat wie er. Kommt er mit etwas nicht klar, liegts an den Mitspielern oder dem Spieldesign

So liebe Leute. Wer macht das Spiel nun kaputt. Der Casual und der Progress-Raider ists nicht. Harte Aussage ober so siehts meiner Meinung nach aus.

Für weitere Infos bitte im Allgemeinen Bereich des WOW-Forums 90% der Threads. Danke


----------



## Ranki994 (7. Juli 2011)

Ein Spiel muss nicht unbedingt langzeit etwas zubieten  haben um erfolgreich zu sein. Die fallende Spielerzahlen sind was ganz normales genauso wie der "Klimawandel" alle paar tausendjahre (bei WoW halt 6) kommt halt mal die Zeit da wirds halt mal kälter bzw. wärmer wird (wir beschläunigen das nur ein wenig ). Das is wie gesagt NORMAL!!! Und manche Spielern denken halt malEs müssen nichtmal Core-gamer gewesen sein die gegangen sind!!! Warscheinlich sind Casuals geleaved weiss Gott warum xD)"Ach nöö jetzt hab ich schon zu lang gespiel irgentwie kein bock mehr".

Nach 5-6 Jahren is bei mir auch schon die Luft raus <.<. Naja und die Leute die noch Spaß an WoW haben werden auch net aufhören. Es sind bis jetzt NUR 700.000 Acc eingefroren worden.^^ von ämm lass mich überlegen 12 mio?^^ netmal 1/12 von der gesamten Spielerzahl is weg.


----------



## Helgesen (7. Juli 2011)

Unser TE hat wohl ein kleines Suchtproblem. Ich Spiele aus Spaß und das auch schon 5 Jahre. Lass doch die Leute mit weniger Zeit auch Ihre erfolge und die alten WoWler sind momentan  im Feuerlande unterwegs.  Kleiner Tipp am Rande, Spiel ein lokales Spiel und verschone die WoW Gemeinde mit solchen Leuten wie Dir.


----------



## Zandaru (7. Juli 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das nenne ich eine direkte Lüge - und das Du lügst, kann ich beweisen. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen, und ich denke nicht im Traum dran, WoW zu verlassen. Nun könne ich ja eine krasse Minderheitsein, aber: ich leite auch eine der ältesten und größten Gilden in Europa (die Holy Avengers auf Turalyon) und seit Cata draußen ist, haben wir mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Insbesondere die ganzen Veteranen sind wieder da - gerade erst gestern sind 2 alte Hasen wiedergekommen, unter großem Juchei vom Rest der Gilde.
> 
> Und deswegen kann ich Deinen Beitrag hier nur als allerbilligste Polemik und Schlechtmacherei bezeichnen und wüßte gerne, wer Dich dafür bezahlt hat, ihn zu schreiben?



Als es zum Part mit "die ganzen Veteranen sind wieder da" wurde es unglaubwürdig.
Geb dir das nächste mal mehr Mühe- wer Wotlk schon hasste,wird Cata auch hassen.


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Ich fall jetzt dem TE mal total in den Rücken aber ich sehe das Problem schlicht weg so. Es gibt grob 3 Arten von Spielern.
> 
> Typ 1:
> Der Gelegenheitsspieler. Macht an was er Spaß hat, Raidet ab und zu und freut sich über die Erfolge die er erreicht. Auch der LK-Hero mit 85 ist für ihn ein Erfolg und er freut sich darüber. Im ists egal wann und wie er die Erfolge erreicht, der Spaß am Spiel ist ihm wichtiger.
> ...




... Irgendwie fehlt mir da noch was .___. Die Progresscasuals, die zu regelmäßig raiden, um normale Casuals (laut deiner Auflistung zu sein), aber nichts gegen Nerfs haben, weil es ihnen ums Raiden an sich geht und nicht darum, hier, jetzt und auf hero und als erster auf dem Server den und den down zu haben. Meine Gilde und einige die ich kenne, sind so. Wir raiden halt regelmäßig weils Spaß macht. Der Nerf hat uns nicht gestört und wir gehen auch ejtzt noch den "alten" Content weil einige ihn noch nicht gesehen bzw noch nicht durch haben (gut, di emeisten in der Gilde. Wir sind eben nicht Progressorientiert). Also müssts eigentlic hheißen Progresscasula Typ a, das ist deiner, und Progresscasual Typ B oder auch "gechillte" Raider, weil ich nicht glauben mag, dass meine Gilde und meine Bekanntschaften auf meinem Server und in der ganzen WoW Welt so einzigartig sind  


Und ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich kenne auch noch viele, die mit und ohne Pausen seit Classic dabei sind und immer noch ihren Spaß dran haben. Vielleicht, weil sies eben nicht so ernst nehmen? Weil Spiel und so?


----------



## Hsvfan (7. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich finde WoW einfach ausgelutscht...

Das Leveln geht viel zu schnell....vorallen wenn man Account-Gebundene Klamotten trägt!!!
Und selbst in Gilden ist man nicht immer gut bedient....auch da herrscht grösstenteils Egoismus...da denken viele auch nur an sich selbst ( kann sein
das ich immer beschissene Gilden erwischt habe....aber leider war es immer so!! )

Und der grösste Manko an WoW mittlerweile ist der serverübergreifende DUNGEONBROWSER....weil seid der Einführung dieses Tools der Umgangston in Ini-Gruppen 
deutlich gesunken ist !!!

Ich werde vorläufig WoW an den Nagel hängen ...und zu der Frage wo ich jetzt hingehe

Nach Aion......weil seid erscheinen des Spiels NCSoft gut an dem Spiel gearbeitet hat...viel PVE-Content reingeschoben hat.
Weil dort das Leveln noch wirklich langwierig ist und nicht innerhalb von 5 Tagen Max-level hast 
und NCSoft auch nicht den ganzen Schwachsinn wie Addons und Dungeonbrowser eingeführt haben....zumindest bisher...
Gegen einen Server-Internen Browser sag ich ja nix...aber dieser scheiss serverübergreifende ist der letzte scheiss!!!(WoW)
Und die Grafik und der Style is einfach viel geiler bei Aion....ich mag diesen Asia-Style bei den Klamotten!!
NCSoft ist auch geldfreundlicher zu einem....da man die Addons nicht extra zahlen muss sondern sie sind einfach Patches!!!

Aber viel Spass weiterhin beim Geldmelker Blizzard !!!


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Juli 2011)

Die ganzen alten Spieler sind nicht weg. Es gibt sie noch, meist aber auf anderen Servern, mit anderem Namen, auf anderen Charakteren und - und das ist der Hauptpunkt - still und ruhig ihr Ding machend in ihrer Gilde. Die alten Spieler fallen nicht negativ im Handelschannel auf. Sie sind es meinst auch nicht, die sich irgendwie profilieren wollen. Ich denke der Großteil wird irgendwo im durchschnittlichen Content unterwegs sein.

Wenn ich mir meine Freundesliste anschaue, dann sehe ich da 10 Leute aus meinem damaligen Classic-40er-Raid. Fünf davon spielen auf anderen Servern, drei sind mehr oder weniger Gelegenheitsspieler und die zwei anderen sind mit mir in einer Gilde.

Also dass diese alten WoW-Spieler weg sein sollen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gut, einige mögen aufgrund RL aufgehört haben, sind inzwischen begeisterter Vater oder Mutter, haben einen anspruchsvollen Job oder haben schlicht und einfach keine Lust mehr auf MMOs mit deren ewigen Nörglern und Schlechtmachern.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (7. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es war nur eine frage der Zeit, bis die erste große Welle an Spielern abwandert..

Ich muss trotz mancher sachen, die ich auch nicht prickelnd finde Blizz meinen Respekt aussprechen! 
Überlegt doch mal, 7 JAHRE und ständig steigende Spielerzahlen! 

Bis vor kurzem haben sie es geschafft sowohl Langjährige als auch neue Spieler mehr oder weniger zu begeistern und bei der Stange zu halten. Das muss erstmal einer nachmachen.

Zusätzlich meine ich mal gelesen zu haben bis zu welcher zahl an Spielern sich WoW noch lohnt aufrecht zu erhalten und davon sind wir noch Millionen entfernt.


----------



## Schalalabumbum (7. Juli 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde WoW einfach ausgelutscht...
> 
> ..........
> 
> Aber viel Spass weiterhin beim Geldmelker Blizzard !!!



Grundsätzlich ist die Aussage so erstmal nicht ganz richtig. Alles was du aufgezählt hast sind "Zusatzleistungen".

- Es zwingt dich keiner Acc-Items anzulegen
- Es zwingt dich keiner Addons zu installieren
- Es zwingt dich keinder den DF zu verwenden
- Content ist wirklich genug vorhanden. Alle Erfolge, Berufe, Inis, Schlachtzüge etc. KOMPLETT erlebt zu haben bietet Stoff für lange lange Zeit.

Alle Dinge die du erwähnt hast sind Dinge die du beeinflussen kannst.

Spielst du einen Char mit Acc-Items auf 85 so schnell wies geht. Gehst dann in den aktuellen SZ-Content mit ner Raidgilde und lässt dich "durchziehen", ist der Content nach deiner Ansicht total schnell durch, das ist richtig. Allerdings hast du dann 95% des kompletten Contents verpasst.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2011)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> Ich denke es war nur eine frage der Zeit, bis die erste große Welle an Spielern abwandert..


Das war nicht die Erste - es ist irgendeine von Mehreren, die es in all den Jahren bereits gab.
Auch die letzte Welle ist größenmäßig nur nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Blizzard braucht dies paar abhandengekommenen Kunden auch nicht, um noch genügend an WoW zu verdienen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Und nun sind es schon 3 Leute hier, die das Wort Melken in den Mund nehmen.
Habe ihr auch nur einmal in Eurem Leben gemolken?
Wenn ja, würdet ihr die Bezeichnung nicht im Zusammenhang mit Blizzard verwenden.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Erste - es ist irgendeine von Mehreren, die es in all den Jahren bereits gab.


Sicher gab es schon mehrere. Aber keine dieser Wellen hat so früh eingesetzt wie diese. Es fing eigentlich immer erst vor bzw. nach dem letzten großen Contentpatch an. Das nächste Addon ist, sofern in etwa die gleichen Abstände beim Release eingehalten werden, noch weit über ein Jahr hin. Entsprechend dauert es mit dem letzten Contentpatch noch. Kein Wunder das Blizzard schon mehrere Aktionen gestartet hat, um an neue Spieler zu bekommen. Allein das ist schon Beweis genug, dass Blizzard es diesmal auch etwas ernster sieht.
Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht verwunderlich. Bietet das letzte Addon denn was neues? Berufe gehen bis 525 und sind nur ein Abklatsch dessen was es auch schon bei den letzten beiden Erweiterungen gab. Neue Gegenden und 5 weitere Level sind einfach zu wenig. Einzig das aufpeppen der alten Gebiete und die Einführung der neuen Klassen hat auch viele alte Spieler wieder dazu bewegt noch mal einzusteigen. Das man die Inis allgemein etwas schwerer gemacht, hat auch nichts genützt. 
Das WoW überhaupt noch so viele Spieler hat liegt daran, das im Asiatischen Raum noch ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen war/ist und sich deswegen die Spielerzahlen (noch) über 10Mio. halten können. Denn heute spielen dort im Verhältnis mehr, als damals Blizzard stolz verkündete, über 10 Mio. aktive Spieler zu haben. In der westlichen Welt ist das Spiel schon länger rückläufig.
Die kommenden Monate werden das noch deutlicher zeigen.


----------



## Martialis (7. Juli 2011)

Wo ich hingeh?Na is doch ganz klar! In den Irish Pub....ne Runde Darten,schön einen zwitschern.Dann Tank ich die hübsche Nachtelfe an der Bar an und zieh mir die Aggro von dem Kerl der danebensteht.Wenns gut läuft mach ich mit der nen Vanish und geh mit ihr nach Hause bissel PvP machen*g*


----------



## Schalalabumbum (7. Juli 2011)

Martialis schrieb:


> Wo ich hingeh?Na is doch ganz klar! In den Irish Pub....ne Runde Darten,schön einen zwitschern.Dann Tank ich die hübsche Nachtelfe an der Bar an und zieh mir die Aggro von dem Kerl der danebensteht.Wenns gut läuft mach ich mit der nen Vanish und geh mit ihr nach Hause bissel PvP machen*g*



Genau...bekommst den schnellen Erfolg...und 9 Monate später den Loot. Und für den musst auch nicht würfeln.


----------



## Thordurus (7. Juli 2011)

Ja hallo seid alle gegrüßt,

ja die zeiten haben sich geändert was mir persönlich auf dem Sack geht ist z.b. die ständige bettelei im PVP nach der Fahne mit die gewissen Personen dann einen Erfolgn bekommen. Das Ende vom Lied ist die Bettler haben meist schlechtes Gear an und somit wenig Abhärtung und kommen dann gerade mal 2 Meter weit mit der Fahne und gehen kaputt damit bekommen Sie den Erfolg nicht und schädigen die anderen Mitspeiler dahin das Sie weniger Punkte bekommen wenn das BF wegen solchen Bettlern mal wieder verloren ist.........!!!!!!!!

MFG
Thordurus


----------



## Viperxx (7. Juli 2011)

Mann kann sich gar nicht vorstellen wie viel Zeit man ohne WoW auf einmal hat :-)
Habe 5 Jahre, kurz nach Release angefangen zu zocken und heuer WoW an den Nagel gehängt.
Ich muß aber gestehen das ich hin und wieder, so wie gerade :-) mich auf buffed auf dem Laufenden halte, ka warum^^
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen "Rückfall" erlitten, ich genieße die Zeit ohne Warcraft! Es gibt genug andere Games bei denen nicht so derartig viel Zeit und Geld draufgeht.
Es war zeitweise sogar ein gewisser Zwang am Werk wie das AH checken und Dailys machen und der ganze Mist.
Es ist schön wieder Zeit für wichtigere Dinge zu haben :-) Und wie schon oben erwähnt, einmal WoW- immer WoW. Alternativen wie Rift oder Aion kamen nie in Frage!

schöne Grüße von der frischen Luft!


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß



Selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen...

Warst du mal in Kern damals ? Das war doch besseres "Tank & Spank". In 40er Raids waren doch 10 Mann bei, die Null checkung hatten und trotzdem
ihre Epics kriegten. 
Heute die 10er sind 3 Nummern härter und nach Zul Random ist doch wie Lotto. Jede dritte Gruppe bei mir kommt nicht zum Endboss.

Und dann kommt so ein "ProRoxXor" wie du und mimimit...

Bei uns hören Spieler in der Gilde auf, weil es ihnen einfach zu schwer geworden ist und sie spielten seit 2005. Ja, wir sind alle war älter.
Anders gesagt, einige weit über 30... *Hust*

Aber wir hatten immer einigermaßen Spaß beim Raiden. Jetzt ist das doch nur noch gerenne und gehüpfe. Keine 3 Sekunden kann man mehr 
an einem Fleck stehen, schon passiert was unter dir. Wer nicht 100% gibt, hat gleich verkackt.

Und was ist so schlimm daran Kurzzeitspieler zu unterstützen ? Sollte es nicht erstrebenswert sein, Spieler zu motivieren auch etwas anderes
im Leben zu machen als WOW zu spielen ? Aber nein, du gehörtst auch zu denen die meinen man muss sich in einem Spiel etwas "erarbeiten".

Wenn man wirklich was erreichen will bei WOW muss man sehr viel Zeit reinstecken, gut spielen können um einer der ersten zu sein um die
neuesten Ähpixxe tragen zu können. Bis die anderen T12 haben und andere Sachen in 370+ werden Wochen vergehen.
Reicht dir der Unterschied nicht ? Brauchst du als einziger einen Titel den nur 2-4 Spieler auf deinem Server haben um dich "besser" zu fühlen ?


Denk also *DU* mal über deinen RoxXor-Horizon hinaus und flame nicht über Blizz. Ich wäre froh wenn alle gehen würden, die wie du denken.

Und selbst wenn es plötzlich nur noch 5 Mio. Spieler wären, wäre das weit mehr als die anderen je kriegen.

_Sorry für den Ton, aber Worte wie "Trottellotto" und "auch der Dümmste" sind auch nicht besser. Wie man in den Wald reinruft.... (You know)_


----------



## Deadwool (7. Juli 2011)

Immer die selben alten Diskussionen. Meine Meinung: Wer heute noch WoW spielt ist selber schuld. Ernsthafte Spieler sind schon lange weg.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. Juli 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Wohin gehen denn nun die alten Wow'ler hin?




feuerlande


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Immer die selben alten Diskussionen. Meine Meinung: Wer heute noch WoW spielt ist selber schuld. Ernsthafte Spieler sind schon lange weg.



Danke,d ass du in einem Satz jeden beleidigst, der es wagt, Spaß an diesem Spiel zu haben. Was sind deiner Meinung nach denn Ernsthafte Spieler? Und wo ist der Unterschied zu denen, die wirklich und wahrhaftig Spaß dran haben?


----------



## Snee (7. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wer heute noch WoW spielt ist selber schuld. Ernsthafte Spieler sind schon lange weg.



Sinnfrei, aber so bekommt man seine Kommentarzahl wohl trotz wow-Abstinenz über ein wow-Forum hoch... 


Das es viele Leute gibt die beim Start dabei waren und nun aber aufgehört haben hat die verschiedensten Gründe. Den einen wirds langweilig oder haben keine Lust mehr, andere haben durch Job oder Familie vielleicht keine Zeit mehr, manch einem gefallen die Änderungen am Spiel nicht, wieder andere spielen inzwischen andere Spiele oder wollen nicht mehr monatlich was bezahlen, vielleicht reicht bei einigen der PC nicht mehr aus, etc. ... , ... , ... 

WOW ist nicht der Nabel der Welt. Für die meisten ist bzw. war es ein Hobbie. Und fast jeder hat in seiner Freizeit mal dies oder mal das gemacht... und dann auch wieder damit aufgehört. Wenn ich alleine denke, was ich alleine an Sportarten und Hobbies schon ausprobiert habe...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.


Och Du Armer, Du hast wirklich Mitleid verdient. Oder auch nicht. Nein, ich glaube nicht. Eher im Gegenteil, bye und auf Wiedersehen, Dich wird keiner vermissen. Wer wirklich meint, in einem SPIEL arbeiten zu müssen, der sollte sich dringend Hilfe suchen.

Ach und nochwas: "Licht des Morgens", DAS war zu 80er Zeiten mal ein wirklicher Posertitel, selbst mit 30%-Buff. "Bezwinger" ausm 10er? Ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich was Besonderes und mit 30%-Buff schon mal gar nicht. Und ich wette Du hast ihn auch erst da gelegt (wenn überhaupt). Allein diese Aussage zeigt, dass Du genau so ein Casual und Leecher bist, über die Du Dich hier aufregst. Ich würde gern mal Deine Erfolge für "Herold der Titanen" oder "Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit" sehen. Hast Du nicht?! Na sowas, dann tust Du mir jetzt ja doch ein bisschen leid. Aber nur ein bisschen.^^


----------



## Roghar (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe kurz nach Release angefangen und bin dann mit BC ins halbwegs-Progress-Raiden eingestiegen (meine Raids waren immer ganz vorne mit dabei, aber nur auf einem der kleineren Server). Ich hatte teilweise 6 Raidtage die Woche, und es hat wirklich verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Insofern zähle ich mich mal zu den 'alten WoWlern'.

WotLK fand ich dann überwiegend enttäuschend (Naxx 10er nach 6 Stunden der ersten Id clear, PdK war lächerlich mit 4 Gruppen Trashmobs und einem Boss, und die Hardmodes in ICC entweder albern, oder einfach nur nervig). Am Ende von WotLK sind dann viele aus meinem Raid wegen genau dieser Gründe ausgestiegen, und ich habe schließlich auch gekündigt, als wir über zig Wochen kein vernünftiges Setup für LK HM mehr zusammen bekamen, weil uns der Raidpool weggebrochen war.

Zu Cata habe ich mich nochmal breit schlagen lassen, aber nach drei Monaten hatte ich die Nase so voll von immer demselben, daß ich schließlich wieder gegangen bin. Eine Menge der Leute von damals sind auch nicht mehr dabei, spielen nur noch zeitweise, oder sind nur noch aus Gewohnheit da, haben aber eigentlich auch schon lange keine Lust mehr. Insofern kann ich in meinem Umfeld die Beobachtung nur bestätigen, daß viele der alten Spieler weg sind. Ich selber werde auch kein anderes MMORPG mehr spielen, da es a) unterm Strich immer dasselbe ist, und b) ich mich nicht nochmal massiv von den Launen eines Herstellers abhängig machen will. Und wenn ich so manche Posts von Greg-ich-finde-alles-toll-wofür-mein-Arbeitgeber-mich-bezahlt-Street (aka Ghostcrawler) und seinen Kumpanen lese, dann habe ich auch heute noch das Gefühl, daß diese Leute besser als Pressesprecher in die Politik wechseln sollten 

P.S.: Allen Leuten, die Spaß am heutigen WoW haben, wünsche ich noch viel Vergnügen dabei. Und wer keinen Spaß mehr hat, sollte halt gehen - auch wenn es am Anfang weh tut. Ein zurück zu den alten Zeiten wird es nicht mehr geben, weil Blizz genau weiß, daß da nur eine kleine Minderheit der Spieler mitgehen würde.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Juli 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> So liebe Leute. Wer macht das Spiel nun kaputt. Der Casual und der Progress-Raider ists nicht. Harte Aussage ober so siehts meiner Meinung nach aus.



Perfekte Analyse und völlig zutreffend. Danke! (ich bin übrigens Typ 1)


----------



## Technocrat (7. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Spieler


Lol, ein Widerspruch in sich (in Fachkreisen auch als Oxymoron oder "weißer Rappe" bekannt).


----------



## Raaandy (7. Juli 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist , einmal Wow , immer Wow.
> Selbst leute die meinen das sie keine Wow mehr spielen würden, da sie es nach all den Jahren ausgelutscht finden , schauen trotzdem alltäglich in diveresen Wow Foren vorbei . Bestimmt weil sie noch an Wow hängen.
> Sich meisst aber damit verteidigen, das sie nur vorbei schauen , da sie es belustigend finden wie die Wow Comm untereinander abgeht ...



Ich spiele WoW seit nem halben Jahr nichmehr(Quasi nachdem ich den Content von Cata größtenteils durch hatte), ich schau noch in dieses Forum weil ich hier in so ziemlich jedes Forum schaue  Ich würde nicht sagen das ich WoW ausgelutscht finde es ist ein super Spiel. Aber ich hab mich an der Welt satt gesehen und so geht es wohl vielen Spielern.



Deadwool schrieb:


> Immer die selben alten Diskussionen. Meine Meinung: Wer heute noch WoW spielt ist selber schuld. Ernsthafte Spieler sind schon lange weg.



/sign (subjektive Meinung)


Allgemein find ichs lustig wie man solch einen Thread in einem WoW-Forum starten kann. Was denkst du bekommst du für Antworten wenn nicht von WoW Spielern.
Das ist genauso wenn ich im Forum von Spiel X frage ob sich Spiel X für mich lohnen würde...


Nun mal zum Topic:

Ich habe WoW seit Classic(2006) gespielt mit immer wieder kürzeren und längeren Pausen. Doch wie ichs oben schon beschrieben hab ich find WoW nicht ausgelutscht, nur packt mich die Welt nichtmehr so. Aber nach sovielen Jahren ist das halt einfach mal so  

Wo ich hin bin? 
Man muss sagen das WoW teilweise meine Schulzeit war da hat man ja mehr Zeit zu spielen  Heute habe ich weder die Motivation noch die Zeit um täglich zu spielen. Daher sind F2P Titel bei mir sehr hoch im Kurs. Im Moment spiele ich Herr der Ringe Online und Age of Conan 

Man kann es aber nicht im allgemeinen sagen, der eine spielt noch, der andere was anderes, der andere garnichtmehr...


----------



## Mingxie (7. Juli 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> feuerlande



Immerhin einer der auf meine Frage geantwortet hat. Wie unhöflich manche Menschen hier doch sind :<


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Immerhin einer der auf meine Frage geantwortet hat. Wie unhöflich manche Menschen hier doch sind :<


Du hast zwar die Frage nochmals gestellt.
Jedoch war das die eigentliche Frage des Threads.
Und darauf geantwortet habe so einige Poster hier.
Liest Du Dir die Posts auch mal durch, bevor Du was schreibst?!


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du hast zwar die Frage nochmals gestellt.
> Jedoch war das die eigentliche Frage des Threads.
> Und darauf geantwortet habe so einige Poster hier.
> Liest Du Dir die Posts auch mal durch, bevor Du was schreibst?!




ganz davon ab, dass ich, wenn ich von wow mal wechseln sollte. doch eh nicht hier im wow teil gucken/schreiben würde....woher soll man also wissen, wohin die leute sind, die nicht mehr da sind ? und wenn man mal ein wenig nachdenkt, werden sie wohl bei einem der andern mmo´s oder aufgehört mit selbigem. wo sollen die schon sein ? 

ne umfrage in den foren der andern mmo´s "wer von euch kommt von wow" wäre wohl sinniger


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juli 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Genau...bekommst den schnellen Erfolg...und 9 Monate später den Loot. Und für den musst auch nicht würfeln.




Aber bei manchen Weibchen mußt du den Loot beim Vaterschaftstest mit anderen Deppen auswürfeln. Bisher hat immer die 99,9 gewonnen.


----------



## Exicoo (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach.



weil Blizzard das auch liest 

könnt ihr eig. auch noch was anderes, als in foren rum zu flamen?


----------



## lord just (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ... In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß



Naja andere MMOs haben insgesamt weniger als 1 Mio. Spieler die auf die komplette Welt verteilt sind und daher würde ich mal sagen, dass Blizzard alles richtig gemacht hat, da sie im Gegensatz zu den anderen MMOs sehr viel mehr Gewinn machen. Und warum sollte WOW innerhalb eines Jahres 3,5 Mio. Spieler verlieren? Zum Cataclysm Release hatte WOW 12 Mio. und ende März wo es für Casuals nix mehr zu tun gab waren es noch immer 11,4 Mio. Spieler. Selbst wenn in der selben Geschwindigkeit die Spieler gehen, dann wären das 600.000 Spieler pro 3-4 Monate was dann 1,8-2,4 Mio. Spieler im Jahr machen würde. Laut Prognosen von Unternehmen sollen aber bereits zu Patch 4.1 mehr als 800.000 Spieler wieder zurückgekehrt (ermittelt durch Umfragen und Serverauslastung) sein und zu 4.2 werden sicherlich auch wieder viele zurückgekommen sein.

Ich denke mal das es mit WOW jetzt erst einmal wieder Berg auf gehen wird da es jetzt sowohl für Raider als auch Casual Spieler viel zu tun gibt und da in China auch bald Cataclysm erscheint. Wahrscheinlich wird man beim nächsten Investoren Meeting wieder über 12 Mio. Spieler haben.


----------



## ThoWeib (7. Juli 2011)

> Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.



Dumm nur, das Titel und Drache an sich nichts aussagen. Die einzige Aussage, die interessant daran ist, ist das Datum, das unter dem Erfolg steht. Wurde der vor, in oder nach der Schadens-Pumpen-Ära errungen. Das Titel und Drache ohne den Boost auf 80 nicht ganz einfach war, ist unbenommen. Meine Hochachtung vor denen, die's damals schon geschafft haben. Ich für meinen Teil gehe ganz selbstverständlich davon aus, das die meisten zur Zeit als "Königsmörder" oder sonstwas herumlaufenden Kandidaten (Wieso fällt mir "Sternenruferin ein?  ) diese Titel erst nach dem 85. erreicht haben.

Was kümmert's dich, das "alter", für dich vermutlich "uninteressanter" Inhalt von anderen aus Jokus durchgeorgelt wird?



> Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht.



Gut, dass du uns das sagst, Sherlock, ohne dich hätten wir erwartet, dass es immer nur mehr Spieler bei WoW werden. </sarkasmus>
Mal im Ernst, nach ca. 6 Jahren ist ein Rückgang der Spielerzahlen zu erwarten. Aber glaubst du ernsthaft, es würden noch nennenswerte Spielerzahlen erreicht, wenn immer noch der gleiche unbequemen Kram vom Classic WoW am Start wäre?



> So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. (...) Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern.


Ich habe gekürzt, um den Widerspruch zu betonen. Was darf's bitte sein? Bleiben die gefrusteten Langzeitspieler, oder gehen sie?



> Wohin gehen denn nun die alten Wow'ler hin?


Ich würde sagen, sie landen alle im Maisfeld. Und bei dem Notebook mit UMTS-Karte, dass auf dem Traktor steht, ist das Daten-Kontingent grade eben verbraucht worden. Und der Akku hat noch 5% Ladung... >


----------



## Korgor (7. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> *hier stand Gelaber* Eier legende Wollmilchsau *und hier auch*


*Extrablatt*
Eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wurde schon gezüchtet.
Dies geschah 1945+ in Russland.
Das Russische Regiment wollte eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau
deßhalb züchten, dass sie den Amerikanern im Wettrüsten
aufzeigen können, dass sie mit wilden Kreuzungen und
Atomarischer Strahlung etwas zustande bekommen,
bevor es die USA schaffe.
Dadurch waren die Russen mit dem Wettrüsten vor den USA.

©Extrablatt

Genau so interesant wie wenn nen Sack Reis in China umfällt deine Wollmilchsau.


*Achtung Achtung, wer Schwache Nerven hat und leicht zu Reizen ist, sollte hier nicht weiterlesen. Danke!
Lesen auf eigene Gefahr, ich hafte für nichts. Also beschwert Euch bloß nicht bei den Mods.
*
*provo on*
Na ich z.B. bin nun _*Casual*_ und habe _*heute*_ den LK Titel *Königsmörder* geholt.
Und warum schreibe ich das nun hier? Natürlich um Dich zu ärgern/povozieren zu können.

Aber wo gehen nun die ganzen Zocker hin?
Ich warte bis zum Herbst or whatever auf CoD Mw3 / Tera / BF3 / Diablo 3
Und werde solange weiterhin als _*Casual*_ aggieren und schön die _*Titel abfarmen*_,
für welche _*Ihr*_ ja so _*hart*_ gearbeitet habt.
*provo off*

Noch nen schönen Tag.

Ach Edit:
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich niemand beleidigt
fühlt, ansonnsten tut es mir Leid.


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. Juli 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Typ 3:
> Der Progress-Casual. Ist in der Mitte von beidem. Meckert über jeden Nerf so lange er den Boss schon davor down hatte. Er hat den LK-Hero mit 30%-Buff down und dabei fast seine Seele verkauft. Ist auf jeden sauer der es leichter hatte den Titel zu erreichen als er. Gönnt keinem etwas der sich nicht so reingehängt hat wie er. Kommt er mit etwas nicht klar, liegts an den Mitspielern oder dem Spieldesign



Volltreffer, versenkt


----------



## Kvick (7. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer noch viele "alte Hasen" in WoW und die Sache mit der "schlechten" Community kommt meiner Meinung nach SEHR stark auf den Server an.

Das einzige was mich stört sind Fragen nach aktuellen Erfolgen wenn man raiden will.. Bsp.: Ich hab noch keinen Cata Raid (außer BF) von innen gesehen, weil ich eine längere Pause eingelegt hab, vor 3 Wochen wieder angefangen.. schnell bissel Gear gefarmt (361), alles bestens, dann letzte Woche wollt ich einem FL raid beitreten, wurde dann gebeten "Defender of a shattered world" zu posten, weil sonst kein mitkommen möglich wär (keine Raiderfahrung, kein Klassenverständnis bla bla), hab ihm dann meinen Naxx Erfolg gepostet und den von Kel mit adds, beide haben das Datum 5. Januar 2009.. meiner Meinung nach zeigt das bestens das ich in der Lage bin Encounter nach kurzer Erklärung und 1-2 trys perfekt zu spielen... Als Antwort kam dann in etwa so was "lol naxx is ja wohl das einfachste was es gibt meld dich wenn DoSW oder zumindest Nef hc hast" ....

Das ist in meinen Augen das Problem, das die meisten nur das neuste und aktuellste sehen wollen, was dazu führt dass man nach einer Pause nur sehr schwer wieder an Gang kommt... ich dachte auch das ich mit FL wieder voll durstarten kann, aber offenbar muss man alle anderen Raids auch clear haben um mitgenommen zu werden....


----------



## Cantharion (8. Juli 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Na ich z.B. bin nun _*Casual*_ und habe _*heute*_ den LK Titel *Königsmörder* geholt.
> Und warum schreibe ich das nun hier? Natürlich um Dich zu ärgern/povozieren zu können.
> 
> Aber wo gehen nun die ganzen Zocker hin?
> ...



Hab ihn vorgestern geholt, bin soooo viel geiler als du!  



Kvick schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört sind Fragen nach aktuellen Erfolgen wenn man raiden will.. Bsp.: Ich hab noch keinen Cata Raid (außer BF) von innen gesehen, weil ich eine längere Pause eingelegt hab, vor 3 Wochen wieder angefangen.. schnell bissel Gear gefarmt (361), alles bestens, dann letzte Woche wollt ich einem FL raid beitreten,



Das ist auch eins der Sachen die ich am meisten an der Community kritisiere.
Sie fordern NACH EINEM 30% NERF noch clear exp für bot/thron/bwd.

Was hat das noch mit Spaß zu tun wenn man nen totgenerften Content mit Leuten cleart die ihn auswendig kennen?

Desswegen raide ich auch nichtmehr: Am Anfang macht es einfach Spaß, aber dann nach ~2Monaten kann ich den Content nichtmehr sehen - und dann hört für mich der Spaß (Sinn des Spiels) auf.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Noch mal was zum Thema, warum immer mehr Spieler abwandern. Bereits gestern sind schon die ersten Gilden in den Feuerlanden bei 5/7 in HC angekommen. Das zeigt eigentlich das Blizzard sich nicht viel Gedanken mehr um das Spiel macht. Man kann zwar die Progilden nicht mit allen Progamern vergleichen. Aber wenn das jetzt schon wieder so einfach ist, dann werden die etwas "schwächeren" das trotzdem auch recht bald durch haben. Kein Wunder also, wenn die Spielerzahlen immer weiter zurück gehen.


----------



## Annovella (8. Juli 2011)

Erstmal:
Alter, wer hat dir denn in die Suppe gespuckt?! Was ein Kindergarten mal wieder. Heulst rum weil einige n Frostwryn haben, wo ist das Problem? Viele Spieler haben es vllt auch so alles geschafft zu WotLk und machen es einfach mit einem Twink? Ich meine, du redest hier von fehlendem Gruppenspiel und bist OFFENSICHTLICH SELBST extrem EIFERSÜCHTIG! Ausserdem ist das entscheidene immernoch: WANN hat wer welchen Erfolg gemacht und nicht WER hat ÜBERHAUPT den Erfolg.
Habe 3 Thunderfurys, zwei zu Classic bekommen und farm mit anderen Chars von mir auch das Schwert, haben die es nicht verdient? Ich bin zweifacher Rank14 Spieler aus classic und habe ne Menge dafür getan, heut zu tage gibt es den R14 Titel FÜR JEDERMANN, denn 2400er RBG Rating schafft jeder der weiss wie sein Name geschrieben wird. Und heule ich deswegen rum wie ein Baby aka du?



candyman3700 schrieb:


> Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß


Alter xD Bist du irgendein hochrangiger gut bezahlter Statistiker dem alle Zahlen offen gelegt worden sind? XD Krass xD Was für ein MÜLL du labberst DD Sorry für den Slang, aber sowas Blödes habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen..  Du weisst schon, das Blizzard eine Art dienstleister ist? Und was ist wichtig als Dienstleistender? RICHTIG, man muss seine Kunden bei sich behalten. Sprich deine Meinung, die du nur aus dem Kopf und aus subjektiver Meinung heraus hier offen legst dessen Wahrheitsgehalt geringer ist als die Nachrichten über EHEC ist vollkommen daneben. Sicherlich sind 1-2 Freunde von dir nichtmehr unter den WoWlern und du meinst gleich das nahezu alle "Langzeitspieler" aufhören zu spielen.

Achja zu deinem Versuch, englische Wörter einzudetuschen, sowie deine Rechtschreibfehler(Normal mache ich soetwas nicht, aber wer soein Thread erstellt und solch schlechte Argumente offen legt, muss einfach negativ-kritisiert werden) es heißt:

WOW = World of Warcraft = WoW
Kontent != Content = Inhalt
Gear = Ausrüstung
Herausvorderung = Herausforderung
Komunity != Community = Gemeinschaft




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Noch mal was zum Thema, warum immer mehr Spieler abwandern. Bereits gestern sind schon die ersten Gilden in den Feuerlanden bei 5/7 in HC angekommen. Das zeigt eigentlich das Blizzard sich nicht viel Gedanken mehr um das Spiel macht. Man kann zwar die Progilden nicht mit allen Progamern vergleichen. Aber wenn das jetzt schon wieder so einfach ist, dann werden die etwas "schwächeren" das trotzdem auch recht bald durch haben. Kein Wunder also, wenn die Spielerzahlen immer weiter zurück gehen.



Du denkst an etwas nicht: Ein guter Vergleich->
Classic PvP = 95 % aller Spieler klickten und waren einfach schlecht
TBC = Immer mehr Spieler lecken Blut an PvP, schon jetzt sind rund 40% aller Spieler PvPler und lernen langsam dazu
WotLk = PvP ist mittlerweile von über 90% der aktiven Spieler alltag und jeder Spieler lernt täglich immer mehr dazu um alles zu perfektionieren
Cata = PvP spielt schon fast jeder, rund 80% aller Spieler spielen gut, 90% aller Spieler spielen besser als die besten PvPler zu Vanilla/TBC
Die Zahlen sind rein aus meinem Kopf entstanden. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Das lässt sich auf PvE bzw. allgemein WoW auslegen->
Spieler werden immer besser, lernen immer mehr dazu, der Durchschnittsspieler von Heute wäre zu Classic einer der weltbesten Spieler gewesen. Darum gehen die Bosse heutzutage auch schneller down. Wie schwer soll man denn bitteschön einen Raid machen? Es gibt Bosse die haben damals über 80 Tage gestanden bis sie dann gelegt worden sind. Einzige was den Unterschied macht ist einmal die Spieleranzahl: 40 Spieler bedeuted auch, das es mehr schwarze Schafe gibt als in einem 10er und 25er Raid UND nichts desto trotz sind die Spieler heutzutage besser als damals, d.h. Bosse liegen demnach auch schneller. Ausserdem war WoW damals nicht so bekannt, Gilden wie Nihilum etc gab es gar nicht, sondern eher zwar gute Gilden, aber die eher familiär waren wie Affenjungs INC. Es ist halt alles modern geworden... und mordern heißt ESportmäßiger.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Spieler werden immer besser, lernen immer mehr dazu, der Durchschnittsspieler von Heute wäre zu Classic einer der weltbesten Spieler gewesen.


Das bezweifel ich aber mal sehr stark!

Nimm den Spielern mal ihre ach so heiß geliebten Addons weg. Dann werden wir mal sehen wie gut sie sind. Ohne die sind die heutigen Spieler nämlich gar nichts mehr und würden nur hilflos rumstehen oder einen Wiperekord nach dem anderen aufstellen. Das einzige was ich zu Klassikzeiten brauchte war TS und eine stinknormale Stoppuhr um den Respawn besser im Auge zu haben. 

Zu Thema PVP. Komisch das es jetzt auf einmal so erfolgreich sein soll. So hatte doch das PvP-Interesse nach dem Einstampfen der Ränge damals stark nachgelassen gehabt und nie wieder diese Dimensionen erreicht. Und jetzt sollen viele die PvP Spielen und gut sein? LOL! Ich sehe nur gute PVP´ler wenn sie als Gilde antreten. Der Rest ist nur ein aufgescheuchter Hühnerhaufen und weis nicht was er tut.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung.



Mir fallen da 3 gravierende Fehler auf:

*1. Es gab noch nie soviel Herausforderung in WoW wie heute

*Die Einstiegsraidinstanzen sind im Vergleich zu MC, Kara und Nax ein echter Hammer, und das PvP ist so gut gebalanced wie nie zuvor. Hardmodes gibt's auch noch...

*2. Niemandem wird etwas hinterhergeworfen

*Es gibt Durchschnitts-Equip, und High-End Equip. Wenn du durchschnittliches Equip hast und dich ärgerst, dass jeder andere es auch hat... dann erspiel dir High-End Equip...
Und komm bitte nicht mit "Früher waren Epixxx noch selten/cool/ein Statussymbol, etc.... 
Meine Twinks haben schon zu Classic Zeiten mit Lvl 40 ihr erstes Epic beim Händler gekauft, mit meinem Main hatte ich T0,5 Epics noch bevor er das erste mal in einem Raid war, und auch ansonsten gab es craftbare Epics wenn man in 5er Instanzen Mats gefarmt hat.

*3. Das betrifft deine ROFL-These, dass sich die alten WoWler "neue Herausforderungen" suchen*

Es gibt einige Spieler zu denen ich seit mittlerweile 6 Jahren Kontakt habe. Wir sind damals flott durch die Raids und hätten vermutlich mit unserem Equip geposed wenn Equip damals irgendjemanden interessiert hätte. Die meisten dieser Spieler sind jetzt mit dem Studium fertig, arbeiten min. 40 Stunden in der Woche, finanzieren ihr Häuschen oder ihre Wohnung und verbringen den Sonntag Nachmittag mit ihrer Familie...


----------



## Pluto-X (8. Juli 2011)

Die alten Wow-ler gehen in die Kneipe und unterhalten sich mit anderen Senioren über die gute alte Zeit und wie schlecht heutzutage alles ist !
So wie es 80 % der alten Leute machen.
Nach dem Motto: 'Früher war alles besser'


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto: 'Früher war alles besser'


Trifft ja auch häufig zu. Aber wenn hier jemand sagt, dass die Spieler zu Klassikzeiten einfach schlecht waren, sehe ich das fast als ein persönlichen Angriff. Da kannst du mal sehen was aus der Community geworden ist oder was sie heute ausmacht. Ist ja das beste Beispiel dafür. Heute denken viele, die damals nicht dabei waren, sie könnten alles nur weil sie mal dabei waren wie der LichKing gelegt wurde. 

"Was die willst im Endcontent mitmachen? Nene lege mal erst die anderen Bosse auf Hero" (Anspielung auf das Erfolgssystem). So eine Überheblichkeit ist einfach nur lächerlich.... Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich am liebsten wieder auswürgen möchte (um es mal etwas sanfter auszudrücken).


----------



## Mayestic (8. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich aber mal sehr stark!
> 
> Nimm den Spielern mal ihre ach so heiß geliebten Addons weg. Dann werden wir mal sehen wie gut sie sind. Ohne die sind die heutigen Spieler nämlich gar nichts mehr und würden nur hilflos rumstehen oder einen Wiperekord nach dem anderen aufstellen. Das einzige was ich zu Klassikzeiten brauchte war TS und eine stinknormale Stoppuhr um den Respawn besser im Auge zu haben.
> 
> Zu Thema PVP. Komisch das es jetzt auf einmal so erfolgreich sein soll. So hatte doch das PvP-Interesse nach dem Einstampfen der Ränge damals stark nachgelassen gehabt und nie wieder diese Dimensionen erreicht. Und jetzt sollen viele die PvP Spielen und gut sein? LOL! Ich sehe nur gute PVP´ler wenn sie als Gilde antreten. Der Rest ist nur ein aufgescheuchter Hühnerhaufen und weis nicht was er tut.



Da bin ich mal wieder nicht deiner Meinung 
Ich spiele WoW zwar nicht mehr, nennen wir es kreative Sommerpause die schon im Februar begann ^^, aber speziell für WoW hab ich stark das Gefühl das Addons nunmal mittlerweile Pflicht sind. Nicht nur von seiten der Spieler sondern auch von seiten Blizzards.
Es begann iwann mal anders. Das ist klar. Durch Addons wurden Noobs zu Pros, evtl auch ich . Aber mittlerweile wird der Conetent doch so extrem designed das es ohne Addons schon fast nicht mehr geht. 
Was die Sache mit der Stoppuhr angeht, herje das ist auch nur cheaten ^^ selber soviel Taktgefühl besitzen um selber mitzuzählen wäre genial. Leider versucht der Mensch es sich gerne bequem zu machen. Die einen benutzen als Addon halt ne Stoppuhr, die anderen ein Programm. 
Beides sind Hilfsmittel und du mit deiner Stoppuhr bist keinen deut besser. Man könnte ja auch im Badezimmer spielen und den Wasserhahn der Badewanne so einstellen das du einmal pro Sekunde ein tropfendes Geräusch hörst. Total genial aber nix anderes wie ein Hilfsmittel. 

Es gibt andere Spiele, die derzeit noch ohne Addons funktionieren ? Warum komme z.b. ich dort genauso gut klar wie in WoW mit Addons ? Keine Ahnung. Man braucht sie halt in den anderen Spielen nicht. Genauso wie damals in WoW. 
Jeder kommt ohne Addons klar wenn man keine braucht. Aber in WoW finde ich sind Addons Pflicht. Auch wenn der Spruch " richtig gute Heiler heilen ohne Addons mehr als Spieler mit Addons " niemals aussterben wird. 
Ja, man kann es sich auch schwer machen wenn man will und den nötigen Skill hat aber nicht jeder ist ein so begnadeter Spieler. Schade das wir nicht alle gleich sind. 

PvP ? War in WoW noch nie gut. Letztendlich zählen nur Punkte. Ich habe damals zu Classiczeiten nur Rang 11 geschafft und dafür musste ich quasi online Leben. Alle 45-60 Minuten ging mal ein servereigenes BG auf und Alteractalschlachten dauerten auch mal 12 und mehr Stunden. Ja richtig. Ich war einer von denen die sich 12 Stunden am Stück in einem Alteractal rumgetrieben haben. Ein ewiges hin und her. Viele Spieler haben diese Spiele gehasst und sie mit einem flamenden mimimi zu verlassen nur um dann 6 Stunden später mit einem herzlichen WB empfangen zu werden weil es immernoch das selbe Spiel war . Ich habe diese Zeiten geliebt, könnte aber heute die Zeit dafür nicht mehr aufbringen. Das einzige was damals zählte war das man mehr Punkte am Wochenende hatte als die anderen und somit nen neuen Rang aufsteigen konnte. Eine Woche Ausfall, weswegen auch immer und du fällst direkt wieder ettliche Ränge runter. Sorry aber das damalige PvP war auch nicht toll. Nicht wenn man vorhatte Rang 14 zu werden, wobei ich nur Rang 11 wollte. Rittmeister als Zwerg mit nem Tiger. Das war mal selten. Paar Monate nachdem ich es geschafft habe gabs den Tiger dann für lau. Enttäuschung pur aber so ist das eben in WoW.

Wirklich gute PvPler gibt es kaum noch. Das meiste ist doch nur abfarmen. ItemLevel ftw. dazu Teamspeak und ne Stammgruppe und du farmst nur noch Punkte. 
Arena ? Naja balancing sei Dank gibt es in jeder Saison andere Zusammenstellungen die etwas OP sind und das meiste wegrotzen. Mal wars der RestoDudu, dann der Diszipriester oder der HolyPala. Iwas ist immer OP in WoW und überdurchschnittlich schwer zu besiegen.
Versucht mal mit 3 BMs Arena zu machen. LOL

Naja aber ich habe ja keine Ahnung mehr. Ich lese hier zwar noch oft mit um halbwegs auf dem laufenden zu bleiben aber bisher kann ich nichts lesen was mich dazu veranlassen würde WoW wieder zu aktivieren aber ich bin mir sicher das wenn GW2 oder SWTOR nicht nach meinem Geschmack sind dies ganz schnell wieder der Fall sein wird 

PvP ist reine Geschmackssache. Selbst im hochgelobten DAoC war PvP nicht grade toll. Warum das so gehypt wird werde ich nie verstehn denn von Balancing hatte Mythic auch keine Ahnung. Da wurde erst ganz sachte generft und als das nutzlos war wurde jedesmal ne andere Klasse totgenerft. Mal der Waldi, mal der Animist, mal der Wilde, mal sonst irgendwas. Erst OP und dann Opfer. Wems gefällt.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich lese hier zwar noch oft mit um halbwegs auf dem laufenden zu bleiben aber bisher kann ich nichts lesen was mich dazu veranlassen würde WoW wieder zu aktivieren ...


Das würde ich als altgedienter WoW´ler auch keinem mehr empfehlen.
Leider wird es bei neuen Spielen früher oder später auch so kommen. Denn alles wird immer nur mit WoW verglichen werden. Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht viele noch abstreiten werden. 
Ich sehe jetzt schon die Beiträge vor meinen Augen. "Warum macht ihr nicht dieses so und das so und das war doch bei dem Spiel auch... ich hätte gern ein Addon für..." naja usw....


----------



## Morisson (8. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du denkst an etwas nicht: Ein guter Vergleich->
> Classic PvP = 95 % aller Spieler klickten und waren einfach schlecht
> TBC = Immer mehr Spieler lecken Blut an PvP, schon jetzt sind rund 40% aller Spieler PvPler und lernen langsam dazu
> WotLk = PvP ist mittlerweile von über 90% der aktiven Spieler alltag und jeder Spieler lernt täglich immer mehr dazu um alles zu perfektionieren
> ...



denke damit ist es recht gut getroffen!


----------



## Pulmi (8. Juli 2011)

ich bezeichne mich auch mal als alten wow-hasen da ich schon seit vanilla spiele.
mit der zeit hat sich das spielverhalten natürlich grundlegend geändert. 

anfangs regelmäßig jeden tag gezockt. zu BC-zeiten mehr als intensiv. dann ging es bergab mit der spielzeit. warum?

das leben geht weiter, man lernt seinen mann kennen, heiratet und hat familie. die prioritäten sind im laufe der zeit einfach andere geworden.



*Wo gehen die Alten WOW'ler hin ... ???
*


... mit der Tochter auf den Spielplatz, einkaufen und kochen für die Familie, Ausflüge mit und zu Freunden, Urlaub...



zum spielen kommen mein mann und ich nur noch abends wenn die kleine schläft. und selbst da dann auch nur 2-max3 stunden. wenn überhaupt.



That's life...


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das würde ich als altgedienter WoW´ler auch keinem mehr empfehlen.
> Leider wird es bei neuen Spielen früher oder später auch so kommen. Denn alles wird immer nur mit WoW verglichen werden. Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht viele noch abstreiten werden.
> Ich sehe jetzt schon die Beiträge vor meinen Augen. "Warum macht ihr nicht dieses so und das so und das war doch bei dem Spiel auch... ich hätte gern ein Addon für..." naja usw....



Ja,s icher wird es neuen SPielern auch mal so gehen. Weil jedes Hobby, ind em man regelmäßig Zeit verbringt, irgendwann langweilig wird. Das ist irgendwie so ne Aussage, die bei mir nur ein "Facepalm" hervorruft.
Ich hatte auch schon öfter Pausen. Nicht, weil ich WoW sooooo schlecht fand, sondern weil ich einfach keinen Bock und was besseres zu tun hatte. Und so gehts vielen. Zocken wenn man will, nicht zocken wenn man nicht will. Ich finhds etwas lächerlich, dass in jedem Spieler, der weggeht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, plötzlich ein Omen gesehen wird für wie schlecht WoW ja geworden ist. Es gibt soooo viele Gründe in Hobby aufzugeben. Die Freundin / Der Freund beansprucht so viel Zeit. Man hat nen neuen Job der mit dem Spiel nimmer konform gibt. Man hat Stress. man hat keine Lust mehr (weil mans über hat oder sonst was). Ja, für manche istts auch wieder schlecht geworden. Aber das heißt nicht, dass es schlecht IST. Subjektive Meinung und so. Solange auch nur einer da ist der es gut findet (und bei 12,4 Millionen Spielern werden da doch ein paar drunter sein) ist das Spiel objekitv gesehen nicht schlecht. 


Was deen Vergleich Classic - jetzt angeht: Ich kenne einige Classicspieler (auch hier) die das Raiden aufgegeben haben, weil es ihnen zu schwer geworden ist. Zitat: Wo man früher noch ein paar Sekunden stehen konnte und halt casten, muss manheute rennen, hüpfen, heilen, schaden machen, tanken am besten auch noch, oh, und ein Special zu beachten in dem Zeitpunkt gibts sowieso. Und es stimmt schon. DIe Catabosse haben mehr zu beachten als im Vergleich die "durchschnittlichen" Bosse von WotLK. (durchschnittlich, nicht die jeweiligen Endbosse von Ulduar, ICC, und Halion.) Ob diese schwerer warena ls zu BC, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Taktiken nur in der Theorie kenne, von Kael'Thas mal abgesehen, den darf ich heute noch erklären +g* 
Aber in BC durften viele Leute dafür auch den meisten Content gar nicht sehen. SWP. Black Temple. Geile Raids, geile Bosse, da steckt viel drin, die sieht man sich auch heute noch gerne an. Aber so viele haben ihn nicht gesehen, weil.... ja,warum? Sagt mir das, ich weiß es nicht. Und sagt mir, was jetzt im Vergleich so schlecht daran ist, dass auch mehr als nur zwei Prozent der gesamten Spielerschaft (wiesb ei Naxx m60er war) den Raid zumindest mal zu Gesicht bekommen. Ihn vor oder nach Nerf clearen, das ist doch egal.


----------



## Mahrony (8. Juli 2011)

/sign

jo, ich finde die meisten Bosse sind nur noch Jump 'n' Run.
Aber solange ich will mach ich es mit und sollte ich aufhören kack' ich anderen trotzdem nicht ins Apfelmus nur weils mir nicht passt.

Wer damals MC/Naxx/BWL gesehen hat weiß zu schätzen was er an diesen Raids hatte.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nimm den Spielern mal ihre ach so heiß geliebten Addons weg. Dann werden wir mal sehen wie gut sie sind. Ohne die sind die heutigen Spieler nämlich gar nichts mehr und würden nur hilflos rumstehen oder einen Wiperekord nach dem anderen aufstellen. Das einzige was ich zu Klassikzeiten brauchte war TS und eine stinknormale Stoppuhr um den Respawn besser im Auge zu haben.



Du hast dir aber schonmal angeschaut was heute so an Timern wärend eines Bosskampfes läuft, oder?

Mein all-time Favorite Klassentip für MC beschreibt ganz gut worauf eine (damals) durchschnittliche Klasse zu achten hatte...


> Schurken sollten sich bei diesem Kampf unbedingt von Shazzrah fernhalten und ausschließlich mit Pfeil und Bogen angreifen.


----------



## Kyrador (8. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nimm den Spielern mal ihre ach so heiß geliebten Addons weg. Dann werden wir mal sehen wie gut sie sind. Ohne die sind die heutigen Spieler nämlich gar nichts mehr und würden nur hilflos rumstehen oder einen Wiperekord nach dem anderen aufstellen. Das einzige was ich zu Klassikzeiten brauchte war TS und eine stinknormale Stoppuhr um den Respawn besser im Auge zu haben.



Ach komm, mach dich mit der Aussage doch nicht lächerlich.

Die Entwickler haben selbst schon zugegeben, dass für sie Boss-Addons kein Teufelswerkzeug sind, sondern eine tolle Sache. Warum? Weil sie dadurch anspruchsvollere Bossbegegnungen entwerfen können. Die Betonung liegt auf können! Im Normalmodus brauchst du kein einziges Addon, um einen Encounter zu besiegen, und das gilt für auch für den Gelegenheitsraider.

Shannox -> auf was muss man da denn bitte achten? Wenn ne Falle unter dir liegt, geh raus (dafür brauchts kein Addon). Wo die Kristallfallen liegen (um die Hunde durchzuziehen), kann dir kein Addon sagen (oder gibts da schon welche?). Und was ist in dem Normalmodus sonst noch zu beachten?
Beth'tilac -> wenn oben ein Meteor kommt, sieht man das mit nem tollen visuellen Effekt. Wenn die Spinne oben ihren AE zaubert, sieht man das an der Zauberleiste. Und den Debuff auf dem Tank... naja, den sieht man auch so. Wo ist da jetzt die Schwierigkeit?
Lord Ryolith -> aktive Vulkane sieht man einwandfrei, Lava auf dem Boden ist super zu sehen, den Rüstungsdebuff sieht man, wenn man ein Bein im Ziel hat und für die Richtung hat Blizzard ne eigene Anzeige implementiert. Was braucht es mehr?
Alysrazor -> wer die Tornados in P2 nicht sieht, ist blind. Ansonsten muss man auch nur die Augen offen halten
Baleroc -> der ist ja noch billiger, weil die Anzahl der Fähigkeiten einfach so gering ist. Und wer es mit dem Kristall nicht schafft, ne vernünftige Rotation hinzukriegen, dem hilft auch kein Addon
Majordomo -> einziger Punkt, wo ein Addon nützlich sein könnte, ist der Punkt mit den Samen. Aber wer seine Debuffleiste nicht im Blick halten kann, kommt eh nicht bis dorthin
Ragnaros -> man sieht die Fallen astrein, der Hammereinschlag ist super zu sehen, der AE in P2 und P3 ist so auffällig, dass ihn ein Blinder sieht... das einzige, was in dem Camp nützlich ist, ist die Abstandsanzeige für P2 (die Samen), und die wird von Blizzard selbst angeboten

Edit: wir haben in der ersten ID 6/7 gelegt (ja, lach uns ruhig aus, dass wir SO schlecht sind), ohne ein Boss-Addon, die haben da nämlich nicht gar nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Jaros (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe bestimmt nicht wegen des zu leichten Content aufgehört zu spielen. Der war mir immer relativ egal. Habe zwar viel geraidet (schon zu Classic Zeiten) aber für mich selber um Spaß zu haben. Irgendwelche Titel oder Mounts waren mir immer egal. Ich habe gespielt weil ich Spaß am Spiel hatte. Leider wurde der Spaß immer weniger. Naja vor 4 Monaten hab ich dann aufgehört und wirklich vermissen tue ich WoW nicht. 

Aber zur Frage.

Ich spiele momentan AoC und warte sehnsüchtig auf SWTOR.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2011)

Als ehemaliger WoW-Spieler mein Grund, warum ich gewechselt bin:
Ich raide in MMORPGs, PvP nur in guten PvP-Titeln, Crafting, wenn es sinnvoll ist.

WotLK hab ich durchgeraidet, die erste Pause kam irgendwann während ICC. Es hing einem einfach zum Hals raus. Hast den Lich König besiegt gings von vorne los mit etwas mehr Schaden, Heal und ein bis zwei Fähigkeiten --> Pause.
Kurz vor Cataclysm wieder reingeschaut, aufs Addon vorbereitet, in zwei Tagen 85, begonnen zu Raiden und schon wieder jede Woche aufs neue im gleichen Content, besiegt man die Endbosse nochmal von vorn --> aufgehört. Es wurde einfach langweilig. Raid Content in jeweils 4 Ausführungen. Anstatt Vielfalt Recycling.

Hab dann Rift angefangen, neue Welt, neue Klassen. Neues MMO halt. Und dort macht Raiden wieder Spaß.
Anstatt Content Recycling neue Raids. Keine BossMods/Addons, kein Raid-Recycling. Verschiedene 10er und 20er Instanzen, zügig Content-Erweiterung für 20er und 10er Raids. Es kommt einfach keine Langeweile auf, weil man Alternativen hat. Der nächste 20er Raid mit 10 Bossen steht vor der Tür, bis Ende August folgen zwei 10er Raids im neuen Tier... so muss Content-Erweiterung aussehen!

Tjoa, das sind meine Gründe gewechselt zu sein


----------



## Bismark72 (8. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie wieder ein Sinnfreier Thread. Alleine schon weil es aktuell wieder Content gibt, den man bespielen kann. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Progressgilden, die schon so weit in den Hardmodes sind, das alles vom Testrealm kennen, und 7 Tage die Woche zocken. Wenn ich schon lese, dass der erste Raid am 4.2-Patchday um 11 Uhr morgens angesetzt war... 
Klar, für Leute die 7/7 raiden gehen ist der Inhalt bald leergespielt, aber was will man denn erwarten?

Und was Titel und Erfolge angeht: Wer jetzt noch mit dem Königsmörder rumrennt zeigt doch nur, dass er im aktuellen Content nix gerissen hat, oder?   Und, ist das schlimm? NEIN, IST ES NICHT.


----------



## Snee (8. Juli 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Und was Titel und Erfolge angeht: Wer jetzt noch mit dem Königsmörder rumrennt zeigt doch nur, dass er im aktuellen Content nix gerissen hat, oder?  Und, ist das schlimm? NEIN, IST ES NICHT.



Ich renne mit einem Char auch noch mit dem Titel rum, obwohl ich den aktuellen Content clear habe. War damals halt ne tolle Erfahrung den Obermotz vom Addon mit "meiner Truppe" zu legen. Die Atmosphäre und das Gefühl hatte ich bei den Kills von den aktuellen Endbossen der bisherigen Raids nicht. Spätestens wenn Todesschwinge liegt, wird der Titel aber geändert ;-) hoffe da mal auf Blizz und nen epischen Endkampf ^^ 

Titel trag ich halt für mich - und nicht für andere :-)


----------



## puzzelmörder (8. Juli 2011)

Man könnte fast meinen die ganzen WoW stirbt Flamer wissen ziemlich genau bescheid über die Serverbevölkerungen und alle Spieler. 

Ich hab mir jetzt alle Post durchgelesen und wenn ich die Aussagen hochrechnen müsste auf alle WoW-Spieler wären etwa 60-70% der "alten" Hasen noch immer mit Spaß dabei. Es wird zwar weniger gespielt aber es macht den meisten noch Spaß. 

Ich selbst zocke seit 2005 und habe noch immer Spaß am Spiel. Wenn ich heute auf meinem Server schaue wer von damals noch zockt müsste ich mit erschrecken feststellen, dass 80% meines damaligen (ingame)Freundeskreisen noch oder schon wieder WoW zocken. Es sind nicht mehr alle in der selben Gilde oder auf dem selben Server aber die zocken noch. 
Ich würde jetzt einfach mal behauptet, dass die Classicspieler ihre Prios geändert haben (irgendwie auch logisch, oder?) und heute nur weniger spielen. Der Spaß ist aber heute wie auch damals noch vorhanden. 

Classic: Damals waren es 3,5 Mio Spieler? 
Heute: 12 Mio Spieler
Warum ist es unnatürlich und ein Weltuntergang wenn von damals 3,5 Mio nur noch 2 Mio aktiv spielen? Vllt spielen von damals auch nur noch 1 Mio aber who cares? 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass 70% der Leute nur temporär aufhören (Gründe gibts viele) und irgendwann wieder reinschauen. Warum behaupte ich das? Weil genaue Zahlen und Fakten nur von Blizz kommen können und der ganzen Mist in den Foren nur Spekulation ist. Im Moment sehe ich häufig alte Gesichter auf meinem Server die eigentlich auch nie wieder zocken wollten. 

Wer wie wo und wann aufhört ist der Masse egal. Die Welt dreht sich mit und ohne jeden einzelnen von uns weiter.


----------



## Schalalabumbum (8. Juli 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ich selbst zocke seit 2005 und habe noch immer Spaß am Spiel. Wenn ich heute auf meinem Server schaue wer von damals noch zockt müsste ich mit erschrecken feststellen, dass 80% meines damaligen (ingame)Freundeskreisen noch oder schon wieder WoW zocken. Es sind nicht mehr alle in der selben Gilde oder auf dem selben Server aber die zocken noch.
> Ich würde jetzt einfach mal behauptet, dass die Classicspieler ihre Prios geändert haben (irgendwie auch logisch, oder?) und heute nur weniger spielen. Der Spaß ist aber heute wie auch damals noch vorhanden.



Ich denke das trifft so ziemlich den Punkt.

Die "alten" Spieler sind immer noch da. Ich geh jetzt mal von mir aus. 2006 als ich angefangen habe war ich 24, und die meisten auf unserem Server waren +/- 5 Jahre. Man konnte sich im /Channel normal unterhalten gut ist.
Mittlerweile bin ich 29 und bin ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich motiviert mich bei den /2 Flames zu beteiligen, genauso versuche ich quikende Stimmen von 14 jährigen "Déâdyòudèàds" und "Pawnorizors" im TS während Raids zu vermeiden.
Mögen alles nette Kerle sein, aber wenn ich am WE unterwegs bin geh ich auch nicht mit 14 jährigen in die Kinderdisco sondern geh mit etw. gleichaltrigen in die Kneipe, ins Restaurant etc.
Und so ists auf dem Server auch. Bei uns sind die alten Hasen im /2 oder in OG beim posen seltenst anzutreffen.
Man geht Raiden, in Inis oder sonstigen Spaßveranstaltungen oder ist sonst wo in der Welt unterwegs.
Die "alten" sind immer noch da, sie sind nur nicht so präsent. Ums globaler zu sehen haben sich schlichtweg 2 Gesellschaften in WOW entwickelt. 

Und wenns nach mir geht, die ersten werden die letzten sein. Und die 8 Millionen dazwischen leben  die schnelllebige heutige Gesellschaft. Jedem das seine.


----------



## 666Merlin666 (8. Juli 2011)

Wo gehen die alten WOWler hin??



Gute frage, aber die ANtwort ist ebenso manigfalltig wie verwirrend, es gibt noch veie alte WOWler in WOW, aber viele alten Spieler sind auch unglücklich, über den zustand der momentan in WOW herrscht.

Ich bin schon seit BC dabei, und ich muss sagen, dass es zu BC zeiten manches verhalten nicht gab, du sprichst heir den Loot an, das nervt mich auch, das mit dem Dungeonbrowser, mag ein segen für viele sein, aber für mich ist es ein Fluch, denn wo gab es zu BC zeiten einen Tank oder einen Heiler, der zu Beginn einer Ini, einfach Leavt, ohne eine richtige konsequenz, zu BC wäre ein solches Verhalten von erver bestraft worden, nämlich keine ini´s mehr für solche Spieler, oder ein Tank, würfelt DD´s ihr Equip weg, solch ein Tankhätte keine 3 Wochen mehr auf dem Server getan, oder Ninja Looter!!


Ich spiele gerne WOW, aber auch mir wird es manchmal zuviel, ich möchte hier nicht so kingen Früher war alles besser, mit nichten.

Aber eines war gewiß wer nicht raidet, bekommt auch keine T-Sets, wer nicht die ganze BT oder Kara Questreihe gemacht hatte, konnte nicht in den Genuß von t4 0der t5 sets kommen, es war nicht leicht, aber der erfolg wenn es geschafft war, überwältigend, keiner will mehr wipen, somit geht auch die frustrationsgrenze nach unten, das merkt man schon in den Zul-ini´s, nach einem Wipe steht man alleine in der ini, früher zu BC hatte es wochen gedauert bis man zul clear hatte, und da war an Timerun nicht zu denken.


Mir geht es nicht um die erfolge, auch nicht um die mounts, das hat mich WOW gelernt, wenn man tag täglich seit ich 70 war mit den schnellen flugform quest-reihe, in der tasche, jeden tag in die sethekk hallen läuft und kein Mount dropt, und ich rede hier nicht von 100 run´s sondern von mehr als 1400 runs, dann wird man etwas bescheidener.



Jetzt kommt das "Aber", wenn ein spieler soviel enrgie und zeit reinsteckt, sollte das auch belohnt werden, und nicht das manche spieler einmal reingehn und dann des Mount haben, manchal denke ich, das ich für diese spieler mit farme.



Was die Epic´s angeht, zu BC dropte in den Heroischen Instanzen auch epic´s, aber die kamen lange nicht an an die Raid epic´s herran, denn man musste dies haben, damit man überhaupt mal einen raid zu gesicht bekamm, wenn man in einer rid gilde war, ohe gilde kam man nicht in des endgame hinein, das war das einzigste manko, dann kam Wotlk, und damit auch für mich persönlich der untergang, obwohl die ini´s anspruchsvoller waren als der erste raid content, Naxx der witz von Blizzard!!!

Mit ICC kam dann eine sehr gute Raid ini, die Bosse sehr knackig udn genau nach meinem geschmack, aber da war doch noch was, ja die marken epic´s, wärend man noch für T-7 raiden musste, konnte man sich ein komplettes T-Set für Marken kaufen, damit kam dann auch noch GS und da hatte ich langsam das gefühl, es kommt nur noch auf gear an, je besser das gear umso eher konnte man in den damals aktuellen raid content einsteigen, man musste sich begutachten lassen, aber ob man seine klasse auch beherrscht fehlanzeige.



Alles in allem, finde ich die Marken-Epic´s noch immer kacke, auch wenn Blizzard das anders sieht, es giht keine ehre mehr unter spielern, es sei denn man geht mit einer gilde los, es scheint hier " jeder gegen jeden " und für mich das beste.

Wenn ich als DD in einer ini bin halte ich mich noch immer an den ehrenkodex, ich würfel nicht auf tank sachen und umgekehrt, und ichweiss wenn ich heute wieder on gehe, werd ich wieder voll abgewatscht, HAT gibt es nicht.

Dann wäre noch das PVP, und das Besetzen von Friedhöfen, wenige spieler wissen noch, dass ein solches verhalten mal verboten war, und das war auch gut so, denn keiner lässt sich gerne abfarmen, auch das wie ich es sage, mit kannonen auf spatzen schießen, wenn die super pvpler, mit ihrem neusten arena gear, die BG´s abfarmen, für einsteiger das absolute Super Gau, Blizzard muss sich nicht wundern, warum die pvp-spieler immer weniger werden, und nur die hardcore Arena PVPler sich nur noch heruntreiben, denn keiner lässt sich gerne von solchen leutchen abframen, da sollte Blizz mal nacharbeiten, denn es ist doch keinem genutzt wenn man von 100 BG´s mal 31 gewinnt, und in jedem BG 40 mal zum geistheiler geschickt wird, ich spiele meinen druiden im BG ohne rüstung, und in Katzenform, mit meiner Schamie habe ich eine abhärtung von 32,5 % schadens reduktion, und sterbe trotzdem am laufenden band.

Nachts ist es besonders schlimm, wenn die Franzosen in die Bg´s strömen, da ist abfarmen angesagt, damit die sich in 1 woche das neue Season 10 set haben können.

In diesem sinne wünsche ich trotzdem allen viele glückliche stunden in WOW


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich war auch ne ganze Zeitlang dieser Ansicht.

Fakt ist, dass bei Blizzivision eben nicht mehr alles so aussieht wie im Elfenparadies.
Da knallt die Peitsche und das verdammte Zuckerbrot ist mit Glassplittern gespickt.
Wie soll das Spieleentwicklung noch Spaß machen?
Diablo, Warcraft+2,3, Diablo II, WoW, sogar noch der Anfang von Classic - da konnte man durchaus
das Ergebnis der ausgeschöpften Leidenschaft erkennen.

Mit der Zeit wurde, aus meiner Sicht, hauptsächlich immer wieder Trends nachgejagt -
oder besser gesagt: Optimierungen - die der Firma mehr Geld einbringen.
Die Leute wollen einfacher Raiden? Kein Problem.
Ach, die Leute haben Probleme mit den Skilltrees? Dann beschneiden wir die doch einfach mal.
Oh, die Leute meckern über die Baumgestalt? Die wollen da andere Skins für? Dann kriegen sie jetzt eine richtig behämmerte Baumgestalt die nicht einmal mehr permanent ist.

Beknockt.

Aber hey, lasst uns einfach versuchen das beste draus zu machen.
Viele Profizocker von früher die ich kenne spielen jetzt auch nur noch ab- und an.
Rift und Co sind auch ganz lustig aber im Endeffekt ist doch alles irgendwie gleich.


----------



## heiduei (9. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß




Wilde spekulation ohne Aussage. Ich habe bei deinem Text eher das gefühl, das da malwieder jemand im PvP geownt und danach in ZA verprügelt wurde und sich jetzt aufregt wie scheise doch alles is usw.

Ernsthaft, ich sehe in diesem Thread keine richtige Diskussionsgrundlage, da alles schonmal besprochen wurde. Die Frage WOHIN sie gehen is mal etwas neuer, aber darauf kann man eh nur antworten "Sie widmen ihre Zeit dem RL da ja die Top-Spieler von früher kaum eins hatten oder spielen sowas wie Rift oder so".

Einfach, hm ?

Das mit dem Frostbrutbezwinger is so ähnlich wie früher mit den Fernsehern. Jeder der einen hatte, hielt sich für den größten. Heute hatt wirklich jede Sau mindestens einen im Haus. 
Ich verstehe eh nicht warum es immer ein ewiges "Der da hat was, was ich nich habe"/"Ich hab' aber viel mehr für etwas gemacht als der Andere! WHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ" sein muss. Das is doch echt lächerlich und kindisch. Hauptsache dem anderen nix gönnen, oder ? Und meistens sind dann diese Leute auch diejenigen, die sich über die schlechte Community beschweren.


----------



## Soda1981 (9. Juli 2011)

also bei mir kommt nur an 
"mimimi ich kann schon nach 6 monaten nicht mehr mit dem mount posen dabei hab so viel rl geopfert"
"ich kann keine lowis ganken weil sie in einer anderen phase sind

zu einfache raids seh ich auch mal anders wenn ich mich umgucke binn ich mit meiner gilde im oben mittelfeld und hm wird meist nur angekrazt, und viele schafen denn endboss des letzen patches nicht 

was wirklich nerft sind flamer in den random inis die meist vorher mal ein hy rausbekommen haben, dabei aber fehlpullen oder nicht auf ihre agro achten
und das sind erstaunlich oft hm raider 

aber wie ich bemerken konnte sind viele abgehauen als rift raus kam (ja ich habs gespielt warn nicht so doll)


----------



## Zylenia (9. Juli 2011)

WoW ist einfach out.
So einfach ist das, das Spiel hatte sein Horizont.
Schlechte Grafik, null möglichkeiten sein Char anzupassen, jedes Browsergame hat mehr.
Es war mal toll, nun ist es einfach in die Jahre gekommen, das ist ja auch nix schlimmes.


----------



## Furystrikez (9. Juli 2011)

Die meisten WoWler die ich kenne, die aufgehört haben, haben einfach ihre Prioritäten geändert. Nicht weil WoW langweilig geworden ist, sondern weil es noch mehr gibt als nur WoW. 

Der eine wollte sich auf Sein Berufsleben konzentrieren, der andere auf seinen Verein und wieder andere auf die Familien Planung. Es gibt aber sicherlich auch Spieler die auf Dauer nicht immer dasselbe machen wollen. Soll heißen täglich irgendwelche Guides zu lesen, einen neuen Content zu raiden der maximal 2 Wochen Spaß macht oder jede Season aufs neue ein PvP Set zu farmen. Denen ist die Zeit einfach zu schade dafür.

Ich persönlich sehe WoW als Hobby. Ich farme gerne gezielt irgendwelche Haustiere und Reittiere, oder betreibe etwas RP oder GANKE! mich durchs BG  Ich gehe auch keine Raids oder Insen der Items wegen, sondern einfach weils einfach ein derben Spaß machen kann, wenn man im TS ist und mit Freunden, Gildies oder anderen Mitspielern redet und der ein oder andere mal auf die etwas andere Art stirbt oder pullt. - natürlich freue auch Ich mich über Items, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten 

Mit der Einstellung macht mir WoW auch noch nach knapp 7 Jahren Spaß! Und ich habe nicht vor sie zu ändern. Es bleibt und ist ein Spiel das Spaß machen soll. Flamer ignorieren, Handelschannel ausstellen wenn er stört und einfach weiterplayn


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. Juli 2011)

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber zum eigentlichen Thema und Eröffnungspost:


Ich werde definitiv zu Star Wars The Old Republic gehen..... wann auch immer es jetzt veröffentlicht werden mag. Zwischendurch werde ich mir Guild Wars 2 mal anschauen. Irgendwas an MMO möchte ich definitiv weiter spielen, weil es für mich das einzige Genre ist, was mich heute noch interessiert. Spieler anderer Art hab ich damals auf C64 und Amiga 500 zu genüge gespielt. Ausnahme vielleicht Spiele wie Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3..... ok, Blizzard hat wohl irgendwas bei mir immer richtig gemacht *g*

Was WoW betrifft, hab ich momentan dort keine Chance mehr im aktuellen Content am Ball zu bleiben. durch einen neuen Job, der nun mal Schichtdienst mit sich bringt, kann ich nicht mehr regelmäßig an Raids teilnehmen ( in der Spätdienstwoche).
Falls jetzt wer ankommt, das doch der Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen soll, stimme ich ihm zu. Denn bei mir steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund und der Spielspaß heißt "raiden".
Und ich wohl keine gilde finde, die mit meinen Zeit klar kommt, werde ich mein WoW Account auslaufen lassen. Es bringt mir auch nix, in irgend eine Casual-Fun-Gilde zu gehen, die vielleicht mal 2 Tage in der Woche am raiden ist, aber content mäßig nicht nach vorne kommt. Ich möchte nicht erst Ragnaros auf normal gelegt haben, wenn der nächste Content nur noch 2-3 Wochen vor der Tür steht.

Von daher betrachte ich WoW für mich als erledigt an. Ich spiele seit BC, war überwältigt von der Größe dieses Spiels, ok, es war mein erstes MMO, habe mir auch andere angeschaut und mehrere Stunden, Tage und auch mal 3-4 Wochen gespielt, aber WoW hatte etwas, was kein anderes Spiel hatte...... genau erklären kann man dies wohl nicht.

was 666Merlin666 schreibt, trifft ungefähr den Nagel auf den Kopf. Es gab Zeiten, da haben Pre Quest Spaß gemacht und man dann endlich zum ersten Mal diese oder jene Raidini betrat, was es ein irgendwie ein geiles Gefühl.

Und dieses Gefühl hab ich seit Cata oder respektive Mitte Wotlk ( ich sag mal PDK ) nicht mehr gehabt. Irgendwie ist WoW die Magie abhanden gekommen.


Ein Freund von mir hat auch aufgehört, aber eher aus dem Grund, das es WoW mit den Jahren einfach langweiliger wurde. O-Ton von ihm:" Der Content ist jetzt fast schon wieder clear und das nach 2 Wochen. Damals konnte man nach 2 Wochen froh sein wenn man vorm ersten Boss stand weil man endlich den Trash auf Farmstatus gebracht hatte."

Naja, mal schauen wohin WoW geht......beobachten werd ich das weiterhin


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß



Sorry, aber was du erzählst, ist der größte Käse, den ich je gehört habe. Sind es die Gelgenheitsspieler, die so lootgeil sind, oder sind es die, die jeden Tag Stunde um Stunde am Rechner sitzen und außer Wow nichts mehr anderes zu haben scheinen? Im großen und ganzen beantwortest du diese Frage schon selbst, in dem du sagst, dass es ein Tritt ins Gesicht für Spieler wie dich sei, wenn Casuals mit dem gleichen Zeug rumlaufen, wie du. Da drängt sich mir doch die Frage auf, wer hier lootgeil ist. Und ob Blizzard nun mehr Gelgenheitsspieler hat, oder mehr Hardcore-Gamer und mit welcher Gruppe sie nun das größere Geld machen, dass werden sie wohl selbst am besten wissen und auch dementsprechend handeln. Ich glaube, da brauchen sie dich nicht dazu.


----------



## Exicoo (9. Juli 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach out.


warum ist es dann das meist gespielte mmo?



Zylenia schrieb:


> Schlechte Grafik, null möglichkeiten sein Char anzupassen, jedes Browsergame hat mehr.


schlechte Grafik? Nur weil du die Grafik nicht hoch stellen kannst?  Nenn mir ein Browsergame das mehr kann <3


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Juli 2011)

@exicoo: IE ist auch out weils müll is, trotzdem benutzen den immer noch die meisten Inetuser, weil sies nich besser wissen. Von daher, nur weil die Masse etwas nutzt heißt es nicht das es In und gut ist, Gruppenzwang ist nicht gleich angesagt. 

Ich als alter WoWspieler kann nur sagen, ich bin jetzt im RL unterwegs, und nein, ich geb keinen Link raus ;P Mir is WoW einfach zu stressig geworden. Run, Run, Run, egal ob Hero, normal 10/25, HM 10/25, Event usw. Immer wieder dasselbe, rein, legen, raus, oder rein, sterben, geflamed werden, raus. Als ich kurz nach Catastart gegangen bin war wirklich nirgendswo mehr Atmossphäre im Spiel, nichtmal beim Twinken aufem RPserver. Und am schlimmsten natürlich das /2 gespamme: "Suchen noch Fullepic Hunter mit drölfzigiarden dps mit derundder skillung ohne need auf Arthas Unterhosen!" Und dafür war mir das Geld einfach zu schade, genauso wie meine Zeit. Nur weil man keine 9k dps fährt kann man nicht in eine beschissene Hero die man schon mit "nur" blauen klamotten gepackt hat? Scheiße am Stock is auch ne Blume, wie meine großmutter zu sagen pflegte. 

Abundzu kommt natürlich die Lust wieder, so auf die alten Zeiten, als es noch richtige Absprachen gab, Zeichen setzen, sheepen und eisfalle usw. Wo man sich im TS noch darüber kaputtlachte wie epic man gefailed hatte, anstatt seine Raidmember zuzuflamen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wo nicht jeder (sogar der Stoffi weil er ja VZ ist) need auf die epischen T Panzerschlüpfer anmeldete nur um was episches zu haben bzw das Konto aufzubessern. Wo man wenn man um hilfe bei einer quest fragte nicht an den Kopf geschmissen kam "Haha du noob kannste das nich alleine, l2p du vollhorst!". Und dann sage ich mir, nein, lass es, tu dir die 11 mille Assis, die ingame auf Long Dong Silver machen, und im RL noch nichtmal die eigene Hand hatten, nicht wieder an. Klar, das is ne böse verallgemeinerung, aber es spiegelt so in ungefähr das Spielerlebnis zum ende von WotlK wieder. Und nu hab ich halt keine Lust mehr das Spiel zu spielen, schon gar nicht für Geld. wenns Free2play wär, würd ich es vielleicht mal wieder versuchen, aber so, lieber nich.


----------



## Nikoxus (9. Juli 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach out.
> So einfach ist das, das Spiel hatte sein Horizont.
> Schlechte Grafik, null möglichkeiten sein Char anzupassen, jedes Browsergame hat mehr.
> Es war mal toll, nun ist es einfach in die Jahre gekommen, das ist ja auch nix schlimmes.



Also ich finde dein Kommentar nicht so gut.
Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Geschmack.
Ich finde die Grafik immer noch okay, ich spiel ja das Spiel nicht wegen der Grafik sondern weil es mir spaß macht,
außerdem hat nicht jeder ein Pc auf dem Spiele mit heutiger perfekten Grafik funktionieren.
Ich spiel WoW immernoch gerne, obwohl ich die meisten MMORPG's ausprobiert habe.
Rift ist gut, aber gegen WoW kann es meiner Meinung nach nichts machen.

Also das war meine Meinung, ich möchte keinen Flamewar auslösen.


----------



## Zylenia (9. Juli 2011)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Also ich finde dein Kommentar nicht so gut.
> Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Geschmack.
> Ich finde die Grafik immer noch okay, ich spiel ja das Spiel nicht wegen der Grafik sondern weil es mir spaß macht,
> außerdem hat nicht jeder ein Pc auf dem Spiele mit heutiger perfekten Grafik funktionieren.
> ...




Natürlich, es ist eben die Warcraft Grafik.
Was anderes würde auch nicht dazupassen, sonst wäre es kein Warcraft.
Ist doch schön wenn es dir gefällt, mir wurde es einfach zu langweilig.
Habs vom Start aus gespielt, ausser Raiden gibt es nichts mehr in den Spiel.
Es ist ein Diablo in 3 D geworden, wie gesagt wen das gefällt, bitte.
Ist doch nix schlimmes, wenn es dir Spass macht.


----------



## -Migu- (10. Juli 2011)

1) Handelschannel ausschalten -> Spass steigert sich um 100%
2) Nette Gilde suchen mit der man raiden kann -> siehe Punkt 1

Wieso stört es die Leute eigentlich wenn andere etwas haben wofür ich paar Monate dafür etwas schweres tun musste?? Ich kapiers echt nicht?!
Es sollten doch eig. der MOMENT sein indem man etwas geschafft hat.. Z.b. Arthas erstes mal gekillt haben auf 80 mit einem Raid war sicherlich eine schönere Erfahrung als "suchen noch X 85er um Arthas umzunuken, Erfolgsrun /w me" ???


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2011)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Wieso stört es die Leute eigentlich wenn andere etwas haben wofür ich paar Monate dafür etwas schweres tun musste?? Ich kapiers echt nicht?!



Weil der TE in Wahrheit selbst das ist, was er den Casuals zuschreibt. Er ist lootgeil! Und weltfremd ist er auch, sonst wüsste er, dass es für Blizzard notwendig ist, das Spiel
so vielen wie möglich vom Content her komplett zugänglich zu machen. Wenn sie das nicht tun, dann wird aus Wow ein Nieschenprodukt. Und die ganzen Hardcore'ler würden wahrscheinlich dann auch das Weite suchen, weil kaum mehr einer in der Hauptstadt rumsteht, vor dem man mit seiner tollen Rüstung angeben kann. So ticken doch Leute wie er und keinen Millimeter anders. Wäre es nicht so, würde er keinen solchen Stuss schreiben, der für jeden Casual quasi ein Schlag ins Gesicht bedeutet.


----------



## Fluenza (10. Juli 2011)

also nach über 2 Jahren WoW wurds mir kotzelangweilig ,da hab ich was anderes gespielt ,bin jedoch nach ein opaar Monaten zurückgekommen und hab erkannt: wtf ist das,alles ist doch das gleiche geblieben ,das ist nix für mich . und heute bin ich ein shooter zocker seit mehreren jahren  macht viel mehr spaß,weil man auch alleine was reißen kann und es kurzfristig zocken kann. als schüler kann man halt inner woche net bis 23 uhr raiden gehen, da wähl ich doch lieber die schule :3


----------



## vampirslayer (10. Juli 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich,

ich spiel das Spiel jetzt seit Classic und finde es immer noch genial. Ich hab mittlerweile 7 Charaktere auf 85 und somit auch immer etwas zu tun, sodass es nie langweilig wird. Die Raids sind zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll wie früher, aber das musste auch nicht sein, das Spiel soll sich nämlich auf normale Menschen ausrichten und nicht auf Hartz 4 Empfänger die rund um die Uhr nix zu tun haben und dann meckern, dass ihnen WoW nicht mehr die Erfüllung bietet, die sie in ihrem realen Leben nicht bekommen. Blizzard hat das Spiel einfach den Menschen angepasst, die einen normalen Lebensrythmus haben und eben nicht 12 Stunden am Tag vor dem Computer sitzen. 

Woher ich weis, das viele, wenn nicht die Mehrzahl, derjenigen die hier meckern, keinen normalen Lebensrythmus haben bzw. nicht ganz so intelligent sind wie manch andere? Ganz einfach: bei Worten wie "Komunity" statt Community, "Ran" statt run o.Ä., geschweige denn der Satzbau, den einige an den Tag legen, wird mir als angehender Lehrer schlecht. Solche Personen haben nur was im Rechtschreibkurs verloren, aber nichts vorm Computer, geschweige denn in einem Forum. Das ist alles sehr Besorgnis erregend, vor allem für die Gesellschaft der realen Welt, in der wir, wenn auch anscheinend nurnoch eingeschränkt, doch noch leben, nur um die "Hardcore - Zocker" mal dran zu erinnern
Deshalb Buffed, wie wäre es mit einer Rechtschreib - Kontrolle, bevor alle ihre Meinung in fürchterlichsten Verstümmlungen der deutschen Sprache wiedergeben. 

Gruss


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Juli 2011)

Von Wow zu Aion, von Aion zu diversen F2P games, momentan nur LoL und shootern während ich auf Tera warte

So kurz und unkompliziert


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juli 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Von Wow zu Aion, von Aion zu diversen F2P games, momentan nur LoL und shootern während ich auf Tera warte
> 
> So kurz und unkompliziert



Mit Tera können die meisten User auf buffed allerdings nichts anfangen. ^^ Ich warte auch darauf, spiele aber nebenher bei WoW noch alle Klassen auf 85. Leveln ist derzeit das einzige, was mir Spaß macht. Ab Oktober wird dann BF 3 gespielt, Tera kommt vermutlich nicht vor Dezember. Ist zumindest meine Prognose.


----------



## dedennis (10. Juli 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Wohin gehen denn nun die alten Wow'ler hin?



rift spielen z.B.!


----------



## FunnyChrissy (10. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß





Wenn ich so etwas lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!
Diese sogenannte "Gelegenheitsspieler" leben nebenher ihr ganz normales Leben. Haben eine Arbeit und ein bisschen mehr zu tun, als 24 Stunden am Stück dauerzocken. Es kann nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Spiels wie WoW sein, dass ich erst süchtig sein muss, um im Spiel etwas zu erreichen. Ich möchte auch als "Gelegenheitsspieler" die Chance haben, etwas im Spiel zu erreichen. Auch mal eine tolle Rüstung abzustauben oder einen besonderen Erfolg, Titel,...was auch immer. Es kann kein Ziel sein, einem normal sterblichen Menschen jede Möglichkeit im Spiel zu nehmen. Wenn ich erst täglich stundenlang zocken muss, um wirklich ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben, dann kann ich auf WoW und Co verzichten. Und ohne uns "Gelegenheitsspielern" wären die Server ohnehin tot. Du wirfst uns allen vor, lootgeil zu sein und weiss der Geier. In Wirklichkeit trifft das auf dich aber als erstes zu. Sonst hättest du solch eine sinnlose Frage gar nicht erst in den Raum gestellt. Ist es der Neid auf andere, nur weil sie ein besseres Teilchen haben als du? Weil sie einen Erfolg haben, für welchen du länger gebraucht hast? Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Warum spielst du eigentlich ein Spiel wie WoW? Als weitreichende Schwanzverlängerung, oder wie? Es soll allen voran Spass machen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn es so weit kommt, dass ich in einem SPIEL anderen etwas neide, dann läuft im Leben etwas falsch.
Gönnt den anderen doch auch mal was, damit kommt man nun wirklich weiter im Leben. Sinn und Zweck ist die Freude, nicht die Gier an allem, was ich nicht habe.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juli 2011)

Gelegenheitsspieler, gelegenheitsspieler... Is das die neue Ausrede dafür einem alles vor die Füße zu schmeißen? Auch wer normal arbeitet und Familie hat kann doch wohl 3-4 Stunden an einem Samstag abend im TS verbringen und der vom Raidleader erarbeiteten Strategie folgen um eine lange anspruchsvolle Instanz zu schaffen? Aber "gelegenheitsspieler" können das nict und reden sich immer wieder auf Familie und arbeit und ich bin ja nicht süchtig usw. raus. Faulheit ist das Stichwort. Faulheit und Teaminkompetenz, mehr ncht. Arbeit hindert einen doch nicht daran sich mal ein wenig mit seiner Klasse auseinander zu setzen, oder? Familie hindert einen doch nciht anInstanzabspachen, oder? Jeder will nur haben, haben, haben, mehr nicht. Und tun will keiner was dafür. Wow is kein Browsergame. Wenn ich sage "ich möchte WoW spielen" dann möchte ich spielen, undzwar so wie es die Spielmechanik eines MMORPG vorsieht. Und die sieht nicht vor das ich einen knopf drücke und sofort erfolg habe. In ein MMORPG muss man halt ein wenig Zeit investieren, sonst läuft nix. Man muss ja nicht gleich den ganzen vormittag davor hocken, aber mal abends 1-2 Stündchen spielen sollte doch drin sein. Ansonsten ist man in diesem genre falsch...


----------



## tankodin2504 (10. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler, gelegenheitsspieler... Is das die neue Ausrede dafür einem alles vor die Füße zu schmeißen? Auch wer normal arbeitet und Familie hat kann doch wohl 3-4 Stunden an einem Samstag abend im TS verbringen und der vom Raidleader erarbeiteten Strategie folgen um eine lange anspruchsvolle Instanz zu schaffen?



Man sollte nicht vergessen das es Leute gibt die unter der Woche viel und schwer Arbeiten. Genauso dann am WE etwas mit Freunden unternehmen. Also ich gehe lieber am WE mit meiner Freundin was machen als mich Samstag abends ( einziger Tag frei ) an den PC zu setzen und dann zu Raiden!

Und so geht es bestimmt vielen!


----------



## Fedaykin (10. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler, gelegenheitsspieler... Is das die neue Ausrede dafür einem alles vor die Füße zu schmeißen? Auch wer normal arbeitet und Familie hat kann doch wohl 3-4 Stunden an einem Samstag abend im TS verbringen und der vom Raidleader erarbeiteten Strategie folgen um eine lange anspruchsvolle Instanz zu schaffen? Aber "gelegenheitsspieler" können das nict und reden sich immer wieder auf Familie und arbeit und ich bin ja nicht süchtig usw. raus. Faulheit ist das Stichwort. Faulheit und Teaminkompetenz, mehr ncht. Arbeit hindert einen doch nicht daran sich mal ein wenig mit seiner Klasse auseinander zu setzen, oder? Familie hindert einen doch nciht anInstanzabspachen, oder? Jeder will nur haben, haben, haben, mehr nicht. Und tun will keiner was dafür. Wow is kein Browsergame. Wenn ich sage "ich möchte WoW spielen" dann möchte ich spielen, undzwar so wie es die Spielmechanik eines MMORPG vorsieht. Und die sieht nicht vor das ich einen knopf drücke und sofort erfolg habe. In ein MMORPG muss man halt ein wenig Zeit investieren, sonst läuft nix. Man muss ja nicht gleich den ganzen vormittag davor hocken, aber mal abends 1-2 Stündchen spielen sollte doch drin sein. Ansonsten ist man in diesem genre falsch...




Ich habe selten einen solch frechen Beitrag gelesen. Du pauschalisiert, steckst Menschen in Schubladen und versuchst nicht einmal im Ansatz dich in andere hinein zu versetzen. Ein sehr trauriges Beispiel.

Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass es auch Mitbürger mit einer 80+ Stunden Woche gibt, die nicht jeden Samstag die Zeit und Lust für einen Raidabend haben? Nein, warum auch, solche Menschen haben ja auch nichts verdienst, nicht wahr?

Du versuchst gar nicht über den Tellerrand zu blicken, du hast deine vorgefertigte Meinung und willst auch nicht einsehen, dass außerhalb von deinem Tellerchen noch mehr gibt...oder?


----------



## Lord Aresius (10. Juli 2011)

tankodin2504 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen das es Leute gibt die unter der Woche viel und schwer Arbeiten. Genauso dann am WE etwas mit Freunden unternehmen. Also ich gehe lieber am WE mit meiner Freundin was machen als mich Samstag abends ( einziger Tag frei ) an den PC zu setzen und dann zu Raiden!
> 
> Und so geht es bestimmt vielen!



Ok, aber dann müssen diese Spieler auch akzeptieren, das sie halt in einem MMORPG nicht so viel erreichen, sei es Erfolge , Titel , Ausrüstung wie andere Spieler, die trotz Familie, Freunde und / oder Arbeit mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren und sich auch mit der Spielmechanik auseinander setzen.

Nur leider tun das viele nicht, und das trifft meistens auf die Gelegenheitsspieler zu, die immer wieder mit denselben Ausreden kommen wie Topfkopf schon schrieb, und sich dann wundern wenn man nicht in Raids kommt oder halt klar gesagt wird, das man den Raid bitte verlassen weil man sonst nicht weiter kommt.
Dann ist wieder das Geheule groß und Blizzard nerft, nerft, nerft und es gibt wieder Epics for Free.

Ich hab nichts gegen Gelegenheitsspieler, weil dann müsste ich auch was gegen meinen Vater und meiner Schwester haben, aber es nun mal leider Fakt, das ein Großteil der Gelegenheitsspieler, das ist meine Meinung und ich weiß ich stehe nicht allein damit, das WoW vom Spiel an sich kaputt gemacht haben, weil " ein Großteil der Gelegenheitsspieler mit ihrer Rolle als Gelegenheitsspieler nicht klar kommt."

So, und jetzt bitte, bevor irgendwelche Flames kommen, lest am besten noch mal den letzten Satzteil und denkt mal genauer darüber nach.


----------



## candyman3700 (10. Juli 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Ok, aber dann müssen diese Spieler auch akzeptieren, das sie halt in einem MMORPG nicht so viel erreichen, sei es Erfolge , Titel , Ausrüstung wie andere Spieler, die trotz Familie, Freunde und / oder Arbeit mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren und sich auch mit der Spielmechanik auseinander setzen.
> 
> Nur leider tun das viele nicht, und das trifft meistens auf die Gelegenheitsspieler zu, die immer wieder mit denselben Ausreden kommen wie Topfkopf schon schrieb, und sich dann wundern wenn man nicht in Raids kommt oder halt klar gesagt wird, das man den Raid bitte verlassen weil man sonst nicht weiter kommt.
> Dann ist wieder das Geheule groß und Blizzard nerft, nerft, nerft und es gibt wieder Epics for Free.
> ...


du bist nicht alleine stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juli 2011)

Tja, mag euch nicht passen, aber es ist so. Wenn man 80 Stunden die Woche arbeitet, dann muss man sich entscheiden: Entweder ich zocke, oder ich treffe mich mit freunden. Entweder ich kaufe den BMW, oder den Audi. Ich gehe zu Mc donalds, oder ich Koche selber. Beides geht net. So ist das Leben, ein Haufen entscheidungen. Wenn ihr lieber mit euren Kumpels rausgeht, dann bitte schön, dann tut das, will euch keiner verbieten. Aber dann könnt ihr halt nicht fullepic im HM durchrushen und im 5 Minutentakt erfolge bekommen. Entweder oder, so ist das im Leben. Aber nein, die lieben Casuals, die kriegen ein extrawürstchen. Wenn ihr von euren Freunden kommt wollt ihr 30 Minuten zocken und genauso viel haben wie die Leute, die Täglich 2 oder mehr Stunden ihrer Freizeit damit verbringen das Spiel zu beherrschen und damit erfolge erarbeiten, seien es titel, haustiere, rüstungen, waffen, rezepte oder sonst was. Das ist nicht Frech, sondern das ist das was 90% der Casuals sind. Es ist die Wahrheit, auch wenns weh tut. "Mimimi blizz, wenn ich nach ner 4 stündigen Sauftour nachhause komm kann ich nicht genauso dolle pwnen wie die hardcoresuchtis, nerfe das Spiel blizz oder ich komm nicht mehr spielen mimimi!" Was glaubt ihr wohl warum das Spiel zum ende von WotlK so scheiße geworden ist? nich weil Blizz zu blöd ist ein Spiel zu machen, sondern weil die große Masse, die Casuals, der Meinung war das das Spiel so leicht sein muss das sie auch mit 4 Stunden die Woche zu den besten gehören können. Das war der Grund. Ich bezahl 13€, also hab ich auch das Recht alles zu haben was die anderen auch haben, auch wenn ich nur ca. 10% der Zeit investiere die die anderen investieren. 

Und ja, ich stecke di Casuals alle in diese Schublade, weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen habe der anders dachte. Ich hab schon Türken gesehen die von ihren Freundinnen zurecht gestutzt wurden, ich hab schon Afroamerikaner studieren sehen, ich hab schon so ziemlich jedes vorurteil gegen Rassen, religionen usw. widerlegt gesehen, aber ich habe noch nie einen Casual gesehen der gesagt hat "ich spiele nur alle 3 Tage ne Stunde, also kann ich einfach nicht soviel haben wie die Vielspieler, und das ist ok". bis jetzt wollten die alle nur haben, haben, haben. Also, kann man es mir verübeln wenn ich so hart ins Gericht gehe? Es ist nur das was ich immer wieder sehe, auf mehr kann ich nciht aufbauen.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2011)

Wow war von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt ein möglichst einfaches simples MMO mit vielen Erfolgserlebnissen und ohne Frustmomente zu sein. Freunde, ihr seid die Wow-Generation und die ist *nicht* Hardcore 

Für mich persönlich(!) sind Raids kein Inhalt. Gründe sind dass es einfach zuviele Personen in diesem Spiel gibt die daraus ihren persönlichen Ego-Trip machen und ich schlicht keine Lust auf langfristig 2 fixe Termine in der Woche habe.

Und wenn ich keinen Bock auf das Spiel habe dann spiele ich es eben nicht. Es gibt weiss Gott genug hervorragende Freizeitbeschäftigungen.


----------



## tankodin2504 (10. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Tja, mag euch nicht passen, aber es ist so. Wenn man 80 Stunden die Woche arbeitet, dann muss man sich entscheiden: Entweder ich zocke, oder ich treffe mich mit freunden. Entweder ich kaufe den BMW, oder den Audi. Ich gehe zu Mc donalds, oder ich Koche selber. Beides geht net. So ist das Leben, ein Haufen entscheidungen. Wenn ihr lieber mit euren Kumpels rausgeht, dann bitte schön, dann tut das, will euch keiner verbieten. Aber dann könnt ihr halt nicht fullepic im HM durchrushen und im 5 Minutentakt erfolge bekommen. Entweder oder, so ist das im Leben. Aber nein, die lieben Casuals, die kriegen ein extrawürstchen. Wenn ihr von euren Freunden kommt wollt ihr 30 Minuten zocken und genauso viel haben wie die Leute, die Täglich 2 oder mehr Stunden ihrer Freizeit damit verbringen das Spiel zu beherrschen und damit erfolge erarbeiten, seien es titel, haustiere, rüstungen, waffen, rezepte oder sonst was. Das ist nicht Frech, sondern das ist das was 90% der Casuals sind. Es ist die Wahrheit, auch wenns weh tut. "Mimimi blizz, wenn ich nach ner 4 stündigen Sauftour nachhause komm kann ich nicht genauso dolle pwnen wie die hardcoresuchtis, nerfe das Spiel blizz oder ich komm nicht mehr spielen mimimi!" Was glaubt ihr wohl warum das Spiel zum ende von WotlK so scheiße geworden ist? nich weil Blizz zu blöd ist ein Spiel zu machen, sondern weil die große Masse, die Casuals, der Meinung war das das Spiel so leicht sein muss das sie auch mit 4 Stunden die Woche zu den besten gehören können. Das war der Grund. Ich bezahl 13€, also hab ich auch das Recht alles zu haben was die anderen auch haben, auch wenn ich nur ca. 10% der Zeit investiere die die anderen investieren.
> 
> Und ja, ich stecke di Casuals alle in diese Schublade, weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen habe der anders dachte. Ich hab schon Türken gesehen die von ihren Freundinnen zurecht gestutzt wurden, ich hab schon Afroamerikaner studieren sehen, ich hab schon so ziemlich jedes vorurteil gegen Rassen, religionen usw. widerlegt gesehen, aber ich habe noch nie einen Casual gesehen der gesagt hat "ich spiele nur alle 3 Tage ne Stunde, also kann ich einfach nicht soviel haben wie die Vielspieler, und das ist ok". bis jetzt wollten die alle nur haben, haben, haben. Also, kann man es mir verübeln wenn ich so hart ins Gericht gehe? Es ist nur das was ich immer wieder sehe, auf mehr kann ich nciht aufbauen.




Von mir sollte es ja kein Flame gegen dich sein!
Aber mit den was du schreibst, hast du durchaus recht! Aber muss auch sagen, es gibt welche die wiedersprechen das ja nicht das sie Casuals sind.
Sehe es selbst an mir. 

Hatte von Classic bis hin zu Wotlk alles gesehen. Sprich habe richtig viel zeit reingesteckt in das Spiel.
War sehr sehr sehr Aktiv. Und damals auch an den Kopf geworfen bekommen. bblllaaaa scheiss arbeitsloser etc etc....

Bei mir kam dann alles anders mit Cata. Da merkte ich das MIR WoW kein spass mehr macht. War kurz als Casual aktiv. Und nun auch aufgehört mit WoW. 
Aber nicht nur wegen den Spass. Sondern weil man alles so einfach bekommt. 

Ich sage jetzt auch nicht das WoW scheisse ist und jeder soll aufhören zu spielen. Das muss jeder für sich wissen. Aus meiner Sicht muss ich halt sagen das es für mich schöne 6 Jahre waren. Man hat viel erlebt. Aber irgendwann hat einfach alles ein Ende :-)


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht solten wir auch erstmal klarstellen was für uns Casuals sind. Für mich zählt nicht ob jemand seit 2005 oder später spielt. für mich zählt die Zeit die jemand Täglich bzw. wöchentlich mit dem Spiel verbringt, und welche intensität diese Zeit Ingame hat. Für mich ist jemand Casual, der höchstens alle 3 Tage mal spielt, oder sogar nur am Wochenende, und dann auch nicht mehr als eine Stunde. Oder täglich eine halbe Stunde. Aber es ist jemand der in einer Woche nicht über mindestens 7 Stunden kommt. Das ist für mich ein Casual, jemand der gelegtnlich mal nachschaut. Und diese Leute müssen halt damit Leben das sie nicht soviel haben wie die Pros.


----------



## daturah (10. Juli 2011)

zusammengefasst: wer nichts leistet, darf auch nichts erwarten. 


damit dürften alle zufrieden sein.


----------



## Fusselbirne (10. Juli 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Statt zu sagen: "Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit damals beim HM raiden und hab den Titel und das Mount von damals noch."
> Zeigst du nur "Ich falle dadurch nichtmehr mit meinem Posertitel/Mount auf und das stinkt mir"
> und solche Pseudos zu verlieren ist nicht wirklich schlimm. Vielleicht verschwinden dadurch die Leute die trotz 30% nerf immernoch "nur Leute mit clear exp" für psa/bot/thron suchen.
> 
> btw: Wenn dir nicht in den Sinn kommt dass viele "alte Spieler" einfach aufhören weil das game nach mehreren Jahren einfach langweilig ist solltest du einfach mal denken und DANN eventuell flamen.



/sign

Mich nerven diese "NUR leute mir erfahrung und gegenstandsstufe 204892048" sowieso.Das zeugt davon,wie faul und dumm die meisten von ihnen einfach nur sind,früher zu BC hat man sich einfach nur durch die Inis gewiped und war froh,es dann geschafft zu haben.Was nicht heißen soll,dass jeder 5 Stunden dabei geblieben ist,aber da wurde so ein Schwachsinn in dem Ausmaße,wie es heute getan wird,selten verlangt.

Ich frag mich da manchmal: Woher kommen eigentlich die Leute,die Erfahrung haben,wenn überall nur Leute mitgenommen werden,die bereits Erfahrung besitzen müssen?Denkt mal darüber und über den Nachwuchsraidern nach,liebe Leute.


----------



## Vyren (10. Juli 2011)

Video-Guide-Bildung ;D

Aber naja, lauf halt nur mit Gildies in die Raids rein und gut ist


----------



## GehacktesShattrath (10. Juli 2011)

hi!
also, ich denke, dass blizz als gewinnorientiertes unternehmen alles richtig macht, allerdings kenn ich auch nich die umsatzberichte^^

aaaaber:
vorab, ich habe erst mit wotlk mit wow angefangen. als ich das erste mal eine raidinstanz (icc) von innen gesehn habe, war ich bereits full epic. damals hab ich mich sogar darüber aufgeregt, wie es denn sein kann, dass ich als "neu-raider" so ein gear habe. man hat eben alles in den a.. geblasen bekommen.

dann wurde cata angekündigt und ich freute mich! "cool! endlich muss man wat TUN für episches zeug!" so wie in bc, was ich leider nich mehr miterleben durfte! 

ich bin zwar in einer der besten gilden auf meinem server, aber ich kann aufgrund von schichtdienst, freundin, freunden etc. halt nich hardcore raiden - stört mich auch nich weiter, wow is halt auch nur n spiel 
ich zb hab den content (psa, td4w und na klar fl) auch noch nich clear und die nerfs kommen mir eigentlich ja nur entgegen, aber ich finds trotzdem besch.. ich will mir mein gear VERDIENEN und nich hinterhergeschmissen bekommen! auch wenn ich dann hier und da noch nich BiS bin.. von MIR aus könnte blizz sogar noch einen draufsetzen, die marken abschaffen und alles nur noch über boss-tokens und -loot regeln!

und das "ich-zahl-auch-13€-im-monat-und-will-alles-sehen" argument zieht bei mir auch überhaupt nich! wenn ich mir zb n ego shooter für 50€ kaufe sind da auch noch nich alle levels freigeschaltet, nein, die muss man erstmal alle durchspielen, ne? da heult auch keiner rum!

also wenn man wat haben will, muss man wat tun! 
btw: es heißt episches gear.. EPISCH! nich "gut", "besser" oder "toll".. EPISCH!

ach ja!^^ 
*trommelwirbel*

hier ist ein gelegenheits-raider, der boss-nerfs und epics 4 free sch..e findet! 

so long


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juli 2011)

Gehacktes Shattrath, du hast soeben einen großen Stein durch die mit Vorurteilen gespickte glasscheibe meines denken geworfen ;P


----------



## Orgoron (10. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht solten wir auch erstmal klarstellen was für uns Casuals sind. Für mich zählt nicht ob jemand seit 2005 oder später spielt. für mich zählt die Zeit die jemand Täglich bzw. wöchentlich mit dem Spiel verbringt, und welche intensität diese Zeit Ingame hat. Für mich ist jemand Casual, der höchstens alle 3 Tage mal spielt, oder sogar nur am Wochenende, und dann auch nicht mehr als eine Stunde. Oder täglich eine halbe Stunde. Aber es ist jemand der in einer Woche nicht über mindestens 7 Stunden kommt. Das ist für mich ein Casual, jemand der gelegtnlich mal nachschaut. Und diese Leute müssen halt damit Leben das sie nicht soviel haben wie die Pros.



Soll ich dir sagen was ein echter Casual ist ? Jemand der das Spiel auch wirklich kündigt wenn er keinen Bock mehr hat !


----------



## Sajrana (10. Juli 2011)

ich wer zu Star Wars the old republic gehen wen es dan mal raus kommt xD

an sonst zock ich zu zeit SC2


----------



## Espe89 (10. Juli 2011)

Sajrana schrieb:


> an sonst zock ich zu zeit SC2



Genau das! 

WoW ist mir auch ziemlich fad geworden und nebenbei immer bezahlen zu müssen nervt dann doch sehr. Es gibt immer mal hier und da Momente, in denen ich wieder WoW spiele, aber lange halten sie nicht an.


----------



## Sajrana (10. Juli 2011)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Genau das!
> 
> WoW ist mir auch ziemlich fad geworden und nebenbei immer bezahlen zu müssen nervt dann doch sehr. Es gibt immer mal hier und da Momente, in denen ich wieder WoW spiele, aber lange halten sie nicht an.



das stimmt seit Cata kann man das spiel in die tonne kloppen meiner meinung nach ^


----------



## Doncalzone (10. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler, gelegenheitsspieler... Is das die neue Ausrede dafür einem alles vor die Füße zu schmeißen? Auch wer normal arbeitet und Familie hat kann doch wohl 3-4 Stunden an einem Samstag abend im TS verbringen und der vom Raidleader erarbeiteten Strategie folgen um eine lange anspruchsvolle Instanz zu schaffen? Aber "gelegenheitsspieler" können das nict und reden sich immer wieder auf Familie und arbeit und ich bin ja nicht süchtig usw. raus. Faulheit ist das Stichwort. Faulheit und Teaminkompetenz, mehr ncht. Arbeit hindert einen doch nicht daran sich mal ein wenig mit seiner Klasse auseinander zu setzen, oder? Familie hindert einen doch nciht anInstanzabspachen, oder? Jeder will nur haben, haben, haben, mehr nicht. Und tun will keiner was dafür. Wow is kein Browsergame. Wenn ich sage "ich möchte WoW spielen" dann möchte ich spielen, undzwar so wie es die Spielmechanik eines MMORPG vorsieht. Und die sieht nicht vor das ich einen knopf drücke und sofort erfolg habe. In ein MMORPG muss man halt ein wenig Zeit investieren, sonst läuft nix. Man muss ja nicht gleich den ganzen vormittag davor hocken, aber mal abends 1-2 Stündchen spielen sollte doch drin sein. Ansonsten ist man in diesem genre falsch...



Ich weiß was besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen als am Wochenende WoW zu spielen^^ Und unter der Woche habe ich nur von 20 Uhr (sehr viele Raids fangen bei uns ab 19/19:30 an) bis 23Uhr Zeit.

Was bleibt sind also spontane Random Raids und leider hatte ich noch nicht soviele gute weshalb ich mich also weiterhin für mein RL am WE entscheide.


----------



## Werni84 (11. Juli 2011)

Sind wir doch mal erlich zu einander es gibt solche un solche Spieler dem einen ist es egal dem anderen nicht weil jedes Mmo wit WoW verglichen wird was schon im ansatz falsch ist.

Ich hab jetzt 6 jahre hinter mir und hab es nun an den nagel gehangen hatte eine super Zeit keine frage nur vor Patch 4,2 war mir klar es bringt mir nix mehr.
Ich stand in OG und wuste nix mit mir anzufangen Raids warn 2 mal die woche und das wra es der größte fehler von Blizz ist nunmal seit Eh und je ( da kann mir keiner wiedersprechen ) es gibt keine abwechslung mehr.
Es sei denn es kommt nen neuer Patch siehe 4,2 neue Queste neuer raid schneel durch gelutsch und dann ? fängt die ganze geschichte von vorn an.

Twinken ? net wirklich 10 chars scghon hoch genudelt öde geworden weil man gerade wenn man lang dabei ist es im schlaf macht selbst ohne acc sachen traurig aber war
PvP net aber damit kann man nich denn ganzen tag verbringen
Raiden wie schon gesagt wenn man durch is is man durch mit ner eingespielten gruppe nach demm 3 full run lagweilig immer des selbe Rnd kannste seit dem Gilden zeug vergessen.

Also was machen 13 Euro fürs rumstehen zahlen und nicht zugeben des es langweilig ist weil man könnte ja was verpassen oder erlich sein und abschied nehmen auch wenn es evtl nicht für immer ist.
Und dann irwann wieder einsteigen weil zb zu T 15 is ja net so das man hinter her hängt 2 tage is man auf dem neusten stand bzw RAID tauglich das is Fakt zumind wenn man leute hintersich hat die helfen oder denn Dungenbrowser nutzt.

es wird um aufs thema zurück zu kommen immer alte hasen geben egal ob sie gerade spielen nicht mehr spielen oder ab und zu spielen wenn nen Patch nen addon kommt was diese interressiert kommen diese wieder.

zu mir ich Spiele mom Guild wars wieder im vergleiuch zu WoW zwar nicht so pompös aber dort muss man sagen abwechslungreich PvP macht dort mega spass durch die klassen kombos mit zieg skills die man anpassen kann immer wieder nen erlebniss.
und da dort die gebiete nicht offen sind ausser ausen posten kann man sie zur abwechslung zum normalen gebit HC cleanen.
Was mir da sehr gefällt ist im mom der übergang zu Guild wars 2 ,was einen sehr netten eindruck gemacht hat auf der games com , die geben sich richtig mühe die geschihte in die richtung durch neue quests zu lenken was man auch merkt.

lurz es macht mir persönlich im mom mehr spass als WoW aber wer weiss evtl im nächsten adon oder dem nächsten patch der mich interessiert wieder.

Somit die alten hasen spielen nicht mehr oder weniger die spielen nur noch das was sie interessiert mal sin sie da mal sin sie nicht da fertig.


----------



## Angel80 (11. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich die ganzen Seiten so durchliest ist es erschreckend wie verhärtet die Meinungen sind zwischen Gelegenheitsspieler und Vielspieler (Die Bezeichnung "Pro" lass ich mal aussen vor weil das nur 5 % max. weltweit sind! Wer viel spielt ist nicht gleich ein Pro.).

Das man als Gelegenheitsspieler nicht alles erreichen kann dürfte klar sein. Dazu ist die Spielzeit dann zu gering. Auf der anderen Seite ist auch klar das Blizz halt T-Set die vorher über Raids zu bekommen waren irgendwann für Marken zur Verfügung stellt. Allein aus dem Grund, dass die Casuals am Ball bleiben und auch die neuen Inis bzw. eventuell Raids (wenn sie mal welche gehen) bestreiten können. 

Jetzt kommt der große Aufschrei der sogenannten "Pro". Sie haben ja schliesslich lange dafür geraidet und stundenlang dafür gespielt und nun bekommen die Casuals es für Marken. Wie ungerecht, oder? 
Schon mal weitergedacht? Wenn T11 für Marken zu haben ist, dann bekommt ihr besseres in Raids. Ihr seid also immer vorraus. Das bessere Zeug haben immer die Raider. 
Nun wird wahrscheinlich rumgeheult das man aber lange dafür gebraucht hat, während die Casuals es nun für Marken relativ schnell bekommen. Dazu sag ich nur: "Kauf dir heut ein Auto. In einem halben Jahr ist das selbe Modell wahrscheinlich besser ausgerüstet oder billiger etc." Geht ihr dann auch zum Händler und beschwert euch das ihr vor einem halben Jahr mehr bezahlen musstet? 
Wohl kaum.

Und ich kann auch Casuals (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) verstehen wenn sie halt auch mal besseres Zeug haben wollen. Und wenn es nur über Marken ist. In Raids kommt man ja so nicht. Jedes Mal lese ich im Handelschannel "Suche DD, Tank etc. für Raid sowieso. Mind. 3 Bosse sollten bekannt sein!" Wie bitte soll das gehen wenn man noch nie drin war? Und nein. Ich bin in einer Gilde mit 6 mehr oder weniger aktiven Mitglieder. Ein Raid erübrigt sich da schon. 

Der entscheidene Punkt ist aber das Blizz so viele Kunden wie möglich haben möchte! Daher wird alles für die breite Masse konzipiert und auch angepasst. Das nennt man erfolgsorientiert. Sie müssen und wollen damit Gewinne machen. Dies geht halt nur wenn man viele Kunden hat.

Letztenendes finde ich diese Diskussion hier absolut nutzlos bis teilweise doch recht belustigend.  Anstatt zu heulen das Blizz den Casuals alles in den Allerwertesten schieb, spielt einfach und holt euch das neue T-Set. Dann könnt ihr euch in OG oder SW damit stellen und posen. Sicher schauen die meisten Casuals bewundert zu euch auf.  
Oder noch besser. Löscht euren Acc und ihr habt Ruhe! Und wir auch.


----------



## xerv (11. Juli 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Ich fall jetzt dem TE mal total in den Rücken aber ich sehe das Problem schlicht weg so. Es gibt grob 3 Arten von Spielern.
> 
> Typ 1:
> Der Gelegenheitsspieler. Macht an was er Spaß hat, Raidet ab und zu und freut sich über die Erfolge die er erreicht. Auch der LK-Hero mit 85 ist für ihn ein Erfolg und er freut sich darüber. Im ists egal wann und wie er die Erfolge erreicht, der Spaß am Spiel ist ihm wichtiger.
> ...



Besser kann man die Problematik gar nicht zusammenfassen. Leider machen die Typ3 Spieler mittlerweile ca. 50% aus.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ...



Ja nice...das Thema hat soooooooooooo viel mit dem Threadtitel zu tun

...und natürlicherweise hören die Leute auf, weil sie jetzt mehr zusammen spielen können (oh ja das geht!!), weil auch etwas "schwächere" Spieler den Content zu Gesicht bekommen, denn es überwiegt ja erwiesenermaßen auf dieser Welt der Anteil der "Hardcore-Gamer" die einfach keine Lust mehr am Spiel haben, wenn sie nicht mindestens 15 Minuten lang 379 Aktionen setzen müssen um einen einzigen Mobs, welcher 12 Level weniger hat als sie selbst, umklopfen müssen.

Und von wegen rückläufiger Zahlen: Es ist eine Katastrophe, dass in einem Spiel, das schon immer schwankende Abozahlen hatte (es gibt angeblich Gerüchte, dass zu WotLk bis zu 1 Mio Accounts on/off-Accounts waren, die mal in den offiziellen Zahlen, die nur Blizzard besitzt, aktiv und beim nächsten Mal inaktiv waren) in dem bisher nur Veröffentlichungen zu Spielzahlen gemacht wurden, wenn diese einen neuen Höchststand hatten, plötzlich auch eine niedrigere Zahl als der Rekord verlautet wird. Natürlicherweise ist das IMMER das Ende des Spiels, denn es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass sich die Spieler nur mit dem Spiel identifizieren können, wenn es 12 Mio Spieler und mehr spielen, denn der Spielspaß hängt ja daranb, wieviele mein Spiel auch spielen, obwohl man auf dem Server auf dem man spielt vll. 100 Leute kennt, obwohl vll. 1000 dort spielen und am oben erwähnten Schwierigkeitsgrad...


BTW: Was juckt es eigentlich einen Spieler, der zu 80er Zeiten ohne Buff (ja ohne Buff) den Lichkönig getötet hat, dass nun ein anderer Spieler mit 30% Buff und Level 85 ebenfalls den Titel für das Töten des ollen Lutschkönigs bekommt? Wenn es denen nämlich nicht um den Titel ginge, wie den in deinem Post ach so bösen "Casuals" sondern um das Spiel und den "Sieg" an sich, währe es ihnen Jacke wie Hose, wer heute noch mit "Königsverwirrer der ganz schwierigen Art" herumläuft, da sie ja nicht des Titels wegen gegen den Lutschkönig gekämpft haben...kleiner Widerspruch im Post, findest du nicht? Die bösen Casuals wollen nur Titel, nicht wie die alten Langzeitspieler, für die es aber ein Tritt ins Gesicht ist, wenn ein anderer mit weniger Aufwand ebenfalls den Titel hat....??????


----------



## Rolandos (11. Juli 2011)

Ist alles völlig normal finde ich. 
Spieler die ein Spiel als Arbeit ansehen und dann genervt sind, weil Gelegenheitsspieler auch das schaffen können was die Langzeitspieler geschafft haben, ist auch normal,
ist einfach neid. 
Das viele Langzeitspieler aufhören, ist auch OK, da das Spiel nicht wirklich viel neues zu bieten hat, weil es ihnen auch eher LAngweilig wird, immer gegen die selben
Gegner anzuschnetzeln. Das hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Wenn es Einigen zu leicht ist, können sie auch auf T13 verzichten und die Gegner mit T<T13 beseitigen, oder nicht nur die Spieler einladen die schon alles haben und die Gegner schon zigmal erledigt haben.
Das WOW leichter geworden ist, ist auch völlig in Ordnung, schließlich gibt es nicht so viele Hardcorezocker wie Gelegenheitsspieler und der Verdienst steht an erster Stelle.
Es besteht also kein Grund sich über das jetzige WOW zu beschweren.
Wenn es Jemanden nicht gefällt, quit WOW, und spiel was anderes. 

Aber was ich nun dochmal zu WOW sagen muss, ich habe inzwischen jede Menge andere MMO's ausprobiert, und sie unterscheiden sich kaum von WOW und sind teilweise schlechter.
z.B. Ob ich in den Questen 100 Raumschiffe oder 100 Orks oder 100 Skelette beseitigen muss, ist auf die Dauer alles Langweilig und unterscheidet sich nur in den Grafiken. Mal sind sie besser meistens aber schlechter und Geschichten die die wenigsten interessiern. 

Ich spiel zur Zeit EVE, oder besser ich habe es einige Monate gespielt, jetzt ist da auch Schluß. PVE ist dort genauso öde wie in WOW entweder man schreddert große Raumschiffe oder kleine, inw WOW große Dämonen oder kleine oder entweder farmt man in WOW stundenlang Monster oder lutscht in EVE stundenlang an Asteroiden. Einzig was bei EVE für einige Interessant ist, ist das PvP was dann aber auch, wie bei WOW auf PVP Servern, misbraucht wird, mal so, weil man es kann, kleine Anfänger zu ärgern. Der mögliche Verlust seines Hab und Gutes ist auch ein wenig mehr Nervenkitzel. Der Rest tja ..........


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juli 2011)

Erstmal vorweg. Dass ein Spieler, welcher nur wenige Stunden die Wochen Zeit nicht so viel erreichen kann wie jemand der die Zeit hat jeden Tag mehrere Stunden in einem MMO zu verbringen, mehr hat, ist klar. Ich denke hier sind wir auf einer Wellenlänge. Du hast keine Zeit zum spielen, also hast du im Endeffekt auch nicht so viel wie andere die permanent spielen. Es ist wie im richtigen Leben. Wer hart arbeitet und sich bereits in der Schule anstrengt, das Studium gut durchzieht, hat am Ende aller Tage auch den besseren Job und mehr Kohle auf dem Konto. Es ist immer so, und das ist auch gut so. Wie leben in einer leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft.

Aber bei folgenden Punkten stößt es mir sauer auf. Ich kommentiere diese mal lieber auch nicht weiter...




Topfkopf schrieb:


> [...] ich hab schon Afroamerikaner studieren sehen [...]


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juli 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich spiel zur Zeit EVE, oder besser ich habe es einige Monate gespielt, jetzt ist da auch Schluß. PVE ist dort genauso öde wie in WOW entweder man schreddert große Raumschiffe oder kleine, inw WOW große Dämonen oder kleine oder entweder farmt man in WOW stundenlang Monster oder lutscht in EVE stundenlang an Asteroiden. Einzig was bei EVE für einige Interessant ist, ist das PvP was dann aber auch, wie bei WOW auf PVP Servern, misbraucht wird, mal so, weil man es kann, kleine Anfänger zu ärgern. Der mögliche Verlust seines Hab und Gutes ist auch ein wenig mehr Nervenkitzel. Der Rest tja ..........




SANDBOX...ich liebe es :-)


----------



## Nexilein (11. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> aber ich habe noch nie einen Casual gesehen der gesagt hat "ich spiele nur alle 3 Tage ne Stunde, also kann ich einfach nicht soviel haben wie die Vielspieler, und das ist ok". bis jetzt wollten die alle nur haben, haben, haben. Also, kann man es mir verübeln wenn ich so hart ins Gericht gehe? Es ist nur das was ich immer wieder sehe, auf mehr kann ich nciht aufbauen.



Warum sollte unbedingt ein "Casual" sowas sagen?

Ich kenne durchschnittliche Spieler die im 25er Progress weit vorne dabei sind, weil ihre Gilde trotz Progressorientierung und Platz 2 o. 3 im Serverranking immernoch gerne Freunde und Bekannte mitnimmt; obwohl diese den Raid eigentlich "bremsen"!
Andererseits gibt's Gelegenheitsspieler die sich nach 3 Monaten Pause einloggen, blaues PvP Equip besorgen und dann an einem WE ein 2k+ Raiting erspielen.

Mal abgesehen davon unterstelle ich Leuten mit viel "Skill" das sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels einigermaßen objektiv beurteilen können. Und wer mir erzählt das T11 für Hero Marken heute leichter zu bekommen ist als T1 in MC, der hat ganz einfach den Schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## Xiin (11. Juli 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler, gelegenheitsspieler... Is das die neue Ausrede dafür einem alles vor die Füße zu schmeißen? Auch wer normal arbeitet und Familie hat kann doch wohl 3-4 Stunden an einem Samstag abend im TS verbringen und der vom Raidleader erarbeiteten Strategie folgen um eine lange anspruchsvolle Instanz zu schaffen? Aber "gelegenheitsspieler" können das nict und reden sich immer wieder auf Familie und arbeit und ich bin ja nicht süchtig usw. raus. Faulheit ist das Stichwort. Faulheit und Teaminkompetenz, mehr ncht.


Das hat nichts mit Termininkompetenz zu tun sondern einfach dass das Spiel keinen hohen Stellenwert in Ihrem Leben einnimmt.

Ich habe auch keine festen Termine. Warum? Ganz einfach:
Ich sehe es nicht ein meine Spielzeiten festzulegen. Wenn ich mal ein Tag nicht on bin oder einfach keine Lust habe konzentriert zu zocken und einfach twinken will, mach ich das und zwar ohne jemand Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen, gerade nach einem anstrengenden Tag hab ich dafür nicht die nerven.

Am Wochenende, vor allem im Sommer, hab ich garantiert was besseres zu tun als WoW zu zocken und mich von irgend jemand darüber belehren zu lassen wie ich zu spielen habe, was ich machen soll oder wann ich spielen soll.

Ich finde es übertrieben sich feste Termine für ein Spiel zu setzen.
Ich würde mir vorkommen wie der letzte Suchti wenn ich einem Freund aufgrund von einem raid - einem Termin in einem Onlinespiel absagen würde. Oo
Wer das will OK, aber dann muss er sich nicht so aufführen als ob er das Maß aller Dinge ist.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Juli 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Termininkompetenz zu tun sondern einfach dass das Spiel keinen hohen Stellenwert in Ihrem Leben einnimmt.
> 
> Ich habe auch keine festen Termine. Warum? Ganz einfach:
> Ich sehe es nicht ein meine Spielzeiten festzulegen. Wenn ich mal ein Tag nicht on bin oder einfach keine Lust habe konzentriert zu zocken und einfach twinken will, mach ich das und zwar ohne jemand Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen, gerade nach einem anstrengenden Tag hab ich dafür nicht die nerven.
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Es gibt sehr viele Menschen, die Rift, Wow oder ähnliches als FREIZEIT Beschäftigung ansehen und einfach nur ihre Freude daran haben möchten. Es kann und darf nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, mein Leben nach einem Spiel auszurichten. Ich spiele, wann es mir passt und wann ich Lust dazu habe. Wenn ich dann mal nicht in einen Raid mit kann, ist das eben so. Es gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten, mich im Spiel zu "beschäftigen".
Familie, Freunde, Arbeit...das nennt sich LEBEN. Das geht für mich ganz klar vor. Alles andere sind Hobbys, die ich mal mehr und mal weniger intensiv auslebe. Ich kann jetzt nur von mir selbst sprechen, bin aber sicher, dass es auch vielen anderen so geht. Ich bin beruflich sehr stark eingebunden, weil ich im Leben auch etwas erreichen möchte. Und zwar mehr, als die beste Ausrüstung oder irgendeinen besonderen Titel. Ich arbeite teilweise 10 Stunden täglich und mehr, da habe ich Abends nicht mehr den Nerv, zu zocken. Und wenn, dann steht mir nicht der Sinn nach einem anstrengenden Raid. Wenn ich damit als "Gelegenheitsspieler" oder "Casual" gelte, ist das eben so. Beide Wörter gehen mir ohnehin gegen den Strich. Rift und Wow sind SPIELE! Warum muss man sich eigentlich immer alles gegenseitig neiden? Warum ist es nötig, aufeinader herum zu hacken? Ich gönne jedem seinen Erfolg! Und wenn jemand durch Raids eine geilere Ausrüstung hat als ich, ist mir das total schnuppe. Ich bin auf kleinste Erfolge stolz und das ist doch die Hauptsache, oder? Ich finde es nur ätzend, wenn mir ständig etwas missgönnt wird. Das habe ich im echten Leben schon oft genug. Muss das im Spiel auch noch sein?
Jeder sollte so spielen, wie es ihm gut tut. Und wenn ich als "Casual" mal etwas erreich, was eventuell ein Dauer Zocker noch nicht in der Tasche hat - geht davon die Welt unter??? Wie oft mag das vorkommen? Einmal? Zweimal? Sei es drum. Blizzard als auch Trion versuchen nur, dass Spiel für ALLE attraktiv zu halten. Das auch mal ein "Casual" einen Erfolg hat und sich an etwas freuen kann. Warum sollte alles nur immer für Dauer Zocker erreichbar sein? Gewisse Sachen erreicht man in der Tat nur dann, wenn man sich täglich an die Kiste setzt. Das mach ich nicht und werde ich nie tun. Ich kann gut damit leben, dass ich dann mal eine schlechtere Ausrüstung habe. Was solls, ich brauch diese Angeberei nicht. Aber es sollte dann auch einem Gelegenheitsspieler mal vergönnt sein, etwas besonderes zu erreichen. Da brechen sich auch Dauer Zocker keinen Zacken aus der Krone.
Ich persönlich spiele sehr viel PVP und hab damit auch schon einiges erreicht, selbst als "Casual". Mir genügt das, wenn ich mir hin und wieder ein neues, schickes Teilchen gönnen kann. Ich spiele, wie es mir Freude macht. Nicht, damit andere mit mir zufrieden sind. Wem das nicht passt, der kann mir getrost den Schuh aufblasen ;-). Alles andere ist sinnloses Gerede und der verzweifelte Versuch, ständig besser zu sein als der andere. Viele hier unterstellen anderen etwas, was sie mit ihren Kommentaren selbst hervor rufen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Juli 2011)

´Von einem Casulagamer (Gelgenheitsspieler (ich spiele bei jeder Gelegenheit)) Mal an Euch "Pro-Gamer": GAME!!! Es ist ein Spiel!!!
Solange Ihr mir keinen Kontotauszug mit einem regelmäßigen Einkommen von Blizz-Acctivision vorweisen könnt, geht weiterhin 

 ----------> Lfg Fl-Trash 19/12 DD mit Exp und mindestens GS Zweihundertdrölfzig.

Noch mal: ES IST EIN SPIEL!!!

Ich rege ich zwar auch gerne über unkommunikative oder nicht teamfähige mitSpieler/innen in Inis oder gerade sehr aktuel in BGs auf, doch lass ich mir doch durch so etwas den Spass an der Freud nicht verderben. Ich spiele WoW erst seit einem Jahr, hätte in der Zeit, wenn ich denn Cataclysm häte mindestens 3-4 Chas auf 85 spielen können..... hab ich aber nicht- Ihr find dat wiederlich!!! Wenn mich wer fragt, waum ich noch kein Cata habe, antworte ich immer, dass ich erst noch 1-2 Chas auf 80 zocken möchte 

Btt:
Wo ich hingehen würde, wenn ich kein WoW mehr spielen würde: in die Kneipe, ins Kino, 
mehr mit meiner Frau machen (ach mist so weit ist es schon) oder einfach mal wieder ans Wasser und den Wurm reinhalten xD,
(angeln was habt Ihr denn gedacht^^). 

Ich kenne Wow schon seit der Beta, da ich bei nem Freund lange genug danebenhergesessen habe und mir gedacht hab:´hmmm für das gegrinde (der Aussdruck war mir damals noch nicht bekannt, kannte nur farmen von Diabolo2) bezahle ich kein Geld´doch Heutzutage denk ich mir :"Endlich Feierabend, genug GEARBEITET, jetzt ist Hobby drann" Wer ein Pixelding oder einen Schriftzug über seiner Spielfigur als ARBEIT ansieht, möge doch bitte mal 24/7 auf der Strasse leben und sich dann fragen,was Arbeit wirklich ist!!! Ahhhh ich geh offtoppic naja........


So long 



Ford


----------



## Chillers (16. Juli 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> ´Von einem Casulagamer (Gelgenheitsspieler (ich spiele bei jeder Gelegenheit)) Mal an Euch "Pro-Gamer": GAME!!! Es ist ein Spiel!!!
> Solange Ihr mir keinen Kontotauszug mit einem regelmäßigen Einkommen von Blizz-Acctivision vorweisen könnt, geht weiterhin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangor (17. Juli 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten.



Du gehst bestimmt für 2 Euro arbeiten, obwohl Du 20 bekommen könntest? Man kann einer Firma nicht nachhalten, dass sie Geld einnehmen möchte. 

Du kannst auch nicht alle Gelegenheitsspieler über einen Kamm scheren, einige davon haben durchaus Skill und brauchen trotzdem länger um ihre Ziele zu erreichen, weil Beruf und Familie viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 

Wieviele richtige Pro-Gamer mag es in WoW geben und wieviele Gelegenheitsspieler? Ohne die Masse an Gelegenheitsspieler hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht mal BC gegeben, weil es sich nicht gelohnt hätte für die paar Pro´s ein Addon zu proggen. Gelegenheitsgamer machen die Masse aus und da steckt das Geld. 

Und bitte editier in Deinen Text mal ein paar Absätze, dann kann man ihn besser lesen.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juli 2011)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> fullquote



Amen Bruder. So sehe ich das auch. 

Einige sollten mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen und das eigene Spielverhalten reflektieren. Wir reden hier von einem Spiel, nicht von einem Beauty-Contest. Natürlich kann man auch äusserst erfolgreich in diesem Spiel sein und viel erreichen. Das ist auch wunderbar. Aber sollte man bitte nicht abfällig auf diejenigen schauen, welche nicht so viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren wollen und können, und dennoch ein wenig "erleben" möchten. 

Nur, weil jemand vllt. nicht 6 Stunden pro Tag vor der Flimmerkiste sitzt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er garkeinen Anspruch auf irgendwas hätte. Übt euch einfach ein wenig mehr in Toleranz. Mir persönlich ist es schnuppe ob ein Spieler, welcher garnicht in einem Raid unterwegs ist, dennoch ein paar T12 Teile hat oder nicht. Ich fühle mich dadurch nicht bedroht oder benachteiligt. 

Du, FunnyChrissy, sprichst einen waren Punkt an. Der Neid. Warum muss man denn dem anderen nicht einmal das Schwarze unter dem Fingernagel gönnen? Warum darf denn ein so genannter "Gelegenheitsspieler" (ja, ich hasse diese Art von Wörtern und diese Art von Klassifizierung auch) nicht auch in epischen, schicken Klamotten rumlaufen und nicht auch ein paar T-Teile tragen? Muss man sich denn in einem Spiel über so etwas definieren? Schrecklich.


----------



## Akium (3. August 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Warst du mal in Kern damals ? Das war doch besseres "Tank & Spank". In 40er Raids waren doch 10 Mann bei, die Null checkung hatten und trotzdem
> ihre Epics kriegten.
> Heute die 10er sind 3 Nummern härter ......
> 
> ...



Ist bei uns ähnllich. Nahezu sämtliche alte Hasen hören auf. Die Raids bestehen nur noch aus jump n run. Kleinere Fehler Einzelner führen nahezu immer zum Whipe bzw zu schlechter Stimmung. Ein Stressfaktor, den man sich einfach nicht mehr geben muss. Ich hab im RL genug mit "erarbeiten" zu tun, und die Leistungs-/Konzentrationsanforderungen für die aktuellen Raids sind mir schlicht und ergreifend zu hoch, so dass ich mir das nicht noch mehrfach die Woche für mehrere Stunden antue. 

Eine andere Beschäftigung gibts jedoch kaum, so dass erst die Onlinezeiten merklich zurück gingen, bis die Leute irgendwann gar nimmer kamen.. 

Dazu kommt, dass die Com seit Mitte WoLk immer unerträglicher wird. Entweder kommt man mit Leuten die gar nix gebacken bekommen, oder mit irgendwelchen Oberpros, die meinen sie wärens.. Die faseln dann von "erarbeiten + Leistung" und so einen albernen Käse. 
Ich finde WoW hat sich stark geändert, und einen ganz großen Teil seiner Qualitäten verloren.


----------



## Redoran (3. August 2011)

Habe über 6 Jahre Wow ( 2 davon "hadrcore" gezockt).Der Grund warum ich meinen Accounrt gekündigt habe ist weniger das Spiel selbst (wobei ich sagen muss nach 6 Jahren ist die Luft einfach auch ein wenig raus) als die Community.
WoW ist irgendwie Anonym geworden früher kannte man die Leute von "seinem" Server.
Heute gibts ned ma mehr ein "hi" sondern durchrushen looten und whinen in Inis. Auch find ichs lächerlich das das Metagaming ( zB Ninjalooten) mit Acc bann bestrafft wird (sollte zum auf nem Rp Server legal sein).
Back to Topic ich spiel seit einigen Monaten EvE Online und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit und kanns nur jeden empfehlen.


----------



## wolfracht (3. August 2011)

Ist doch klar wieso jeder geht. WoW ist stinke langweilig geworden. Mittwochs geht man seine 7 inis und das wars dann. Abends noch 2x die woche nen 10er ODER (!) 25er sodass man schön auf beides Id hat. Raids außerhalb vom Mainraid sind mit dem Mainchar also nichtmehr möglich. Also wird getwinkt ->> alle Klassen sind gleich. Vorallem die Heiler. Alle haben 3 große Arten von Sprüchen, die sie benutzen. Nur heißen sie eben anders. Jede Klasse hat sowieso jeden Buff. 

Von der unglaublich schlechten Geschichte in "Hört Hört: Cataclysm, es kommt mal wieder ein Drache und zerstört die ganze Welt" *gäähhn* wollen wir hier erst garnicht anfangen.

Ja ich spiele immernoch und nein ich hör nicht auf, nur weil ichs mir von Leuten anhören muss die sich auf 85 den Kingslayer geholt haben, weil ich immernoch Hoffnung hab, dass es eines Tages wieder besser wird.


----------



## Schiimon (3. August 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ist doch klar wieso jeder geht. WoW ist stinke langweilig geworden. Mittwochs geht man seine 7 inis und das wars dann. Abends noch 2x die woche nen 10er ODER (!) 25er sodass man schön auf beides Id hat.
> 
> Von der unglaublich schlechten Geschichte in "Hört Hört: Cataclysm, es kommt mal wieder ein Drache und zerstört die ganze Welt" *gäähhn* wollen wir hier erst garnicht anfangen.



Warum gehst du die 7 Inis, wenn du eh raidest? Scheint dir ja nicht wirklich Spaß zu machen und bringen tuts dir auch nix, da du auch durch die Raids cappst.
Die Geschichte ist nicht schlecht und erst recht nicht langweilig, man muss sie nur suchen. Die gesamte alte Welt wurde überarbeitet und der neuen Geschichte angepasst und die Quests und Events rund um die Invasion der Feuerlande sind auch schön und spannend erzählt.


----------



## meerp (3. August 2011)

Das ganze erinnert mich an die WotlK-Zeiten.. damals wurde geweint, dass soviele gehen weils einfach sooooo leicht war.. nun ist es anspruchsvoll und wieder wird geweint.
Ich finds witzig 

Zu mir: ich habe kurz nach cata-release aufgehört, da ich in Warhammer meine Heimat fand


----------



## wolfracht (3. August 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Warum gehst du die 7 Inis, wenn du eh raidest? Scheint dir ja nicht wirklich Spaß zu machen und bringen tuts dir auch nix, da du auch durch die Raids cappst.
> Die Geschichte ist nicht schlecht und erst recht nicht langweilig, man muss sie nur suchen. Die gesamte alte Welt wurde überarbeitet und der neuen Geschichte angepasst und die Quests und Events rund um die Invasion der Feuerlande sind auch schön und spannend erzählt.




Mag sein, dass die Geschichte der überarbeiteten Gebiete nicht schlecht ist. Aber mir gehts hier einfach ums Prinzip. Man wird von einem Gebiet ins andere geleitet, ohne auch nur im Ansatz mal was selbst suchen zu müssen. Für jede Quest muss man nurnoch 5m laufen. In den alten Gebieten musste man teilweise erst nach Winterquell, dann nach Un'Goro und danach nochmal nach Beutebucht. Der Flair der alten Gebiete war auch noch viel ... hm.. hat eben besser gepasst. Heute sieht jedes "Classic" und Cata Gebiet sowas von farbig aus, dass einem schon fast schlecht davon wird. Alles leuchtet die ganze Zeit. Man erinnere sich ans alte, düstere Tirisfal. Insbesondere Brill. Heute leuchtet diese Festung sowas von unpassend in der Gegend rum, dass ich da nie wieder hingehen werde.


----------



## Grushdak (3. August 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Aber mir gehts hier einfach ums Prinzip.


Wenn ich sowas schon lese ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wolfracht schrieb:


> ...


Dann fang doch wieder an, zu laufen, stell den Bildschirm auf schwarz/weiß +++ !!

Irgendwie habe ich bei Deinem Text vielmehr das Gefühl:
Du hast Dich noch nicht wirklich mit WoW auseinandergesetzt
Du meckerst einfach mit, weil andere es ja auch nur können und Du dabei sein willst
oder oder

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wieso Leute quasi 24/7 WoW zocken und sich dann noch wundern, daß so schnell die Luft raus ist -
so ganz nach dem Motto: Der Tag hat 24 Stunden ... wenn das nicht reicht, nehmen wir noch die Nacht hinzu.

Spielt es einfach nicht mehr, dann seid Ihr auch zufriedener im Leben (wir auch, da die Nörgler dann mal endlich wegfallen)! 
Wenn Ihr es dennoch weiter zockt hat es schon Anzeichen von Sucht.

greetz & Gute Nacht


----------



## Albra (4. August 2011)

der thread is immernoch auf der ersten seite? o.O lasst ihn doch untergehen 
immer diese necromanten


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> immer diese necromanten


und immer diese Spammer!
Darauf solltest Du mal mehr achten!

Und was hat das mit Nekromatie hieer zu tun?
Der Thread war/ist immer noch aktuell.

so ... nun aber wirklich gn8


----------



## Dabow (4. August 2011)

Ich hab meinen WoW Account nach 6 Jahren gekündigt, mir ne PS3 gekauft und mich aktiv mit Shakes and Fidget befasst und kann sagen :
Ich vermisse dieses Spiel kein bisschen !


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. August 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck das alle Analysten mit einem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennen. WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun. So gefrustet verlassen die Langzeitspieler WOW und suchen sich eine neue Herausvorderung. Das Ende dieser Abwanderungswelle ist noch nicht erreicht. Was bleiben wird ist eine Komunity von Gelegenheitsspielern die in einem Teamspiel nur an sich selbst denken und für Loot und Titel über Leichen gehen. Diese Gelegenheitsspieler kommen und gehen, sogar aber für Frust bei den Langzeitspielern. Keine Klassenvielfalt mehr, Questen in Phasen wo auch an Teamplay nicht zu denken ist, Trottellotto und Tier Sets für jeder mann und zu guter letzt das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents damit auch der Dümmste noch den Endboss zu sehen bekommt. Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben. Blizzard versucht die Eier legende Wollmilchsau zu Programmieren und verjagt immer mehr Langszeitspieler nur um die Kurzzeitspieler zu unterhalten. So baut man sich keine treue Comunity auf. In einem Jahr schon wird WOW unter die 8 Mio Marke gerutscht sein. Diese 8 Mio Spieler besten dann aus 5 Mio Chinesen und 3 Mio Spieler die sich auf den Rest der Welt verteilen. Applaus Blizzard...alles Richtig gemacht. Denkt einfach mal über das Brett nach. Gruß



Komisch, ich spiele seit der Beta und ich denke ans aufhören weil der Raidcontent immer schwerer wird. 

Mein ist ist, war und wird mein Krieger sein. Und ich bin dieses ewige gehüpfe satt. Da raus, da rein, da nicht hin, da sofort hin was holen. Jetzt vor
den Boss, jetzt wieder dahinter. Jetzt kommen Schallwellen, jetzt das klicken. Und dann soll man noch ordentlich Schaden machen...

Für mich ist das einfach nur noch Frust. Die langweiligen 3 Wochen Dailies waren dann der letzte Punkt der mich dazu gebracht hat SWTOR zu be-
stellen. Wenn das raus kommt ist für einige Monate, wenn nicht sogar für immer (liegt ja an Star Wars^^), auf Eis.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. August 2011)

Mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist eigentlich der fehlende Bezug zu dem Server.

Da ist einfach eine Gemeinschaft verloren gegangen.

Heute gibt es nur noch Stammgruppen und Gildengruppen, der Rest ist fremd. Man kennt noch 1-2 Namen aus dem Handelschannel, ist vielleicht einige Random Raids mit "Unbekannten" gelaufen, aber irgendwie fehlt da etwas.

Jeder ist sich nur noch selbst der Nächste (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel), gerade im Dungeonbrowser trifft man die Leute höchstwahrscheinlich nur das eine Mal.

Leitpersonen? Mächtige Vertreter der einzelnen Klassen, denen man Fragen stellen kann? Fehlanzeige.

Randomraids? Dank der Gildenpolitik wie auch der Schwierigkeitserhöhung in Raids nun äußerst selten.

Atmosphäre zählt für die Wenigsten, wenn ein Raid aufgebaut wird. Stattdessen geht es nur noch um Schaden, um Equipment, um Erfolge. Wer nichts von dem ausweisen kann, wird zumeist einfach ausgelacht. Wer "zu viel" hat, bekommt den Neid seiner Mitspieler zu spüren.

An Unterhaltungen ist keiner mehr interessiert. Sobald man im Handelschannel nicht wirbt, kommt man teilweise direkt auf Ignorelisten. Manchmal wird man auf die Bedeutung des Wortes "Handelschannel" aufmerksam gemacht, bis dann Gildengesuche/Gruppengesuche und Goldkauf sowie Flames über die AH-Barone des Servers alles vergessen lassen.

Wo die alten WoWler hingehen? Einige sind so frustriert von dem Verhalten ihrer Mitspieler, das sie aufhören zu spielen. Diese sitzen dann nur noch vor "witzigen" Katzenbildern oder vor dem Fernseher. Andere, oftmals Jüngere (oben genannte Gruppe hat oftmals Familie), suchen sich das nächste Spiel.


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. August 2011)

Gab es nicht irgendwann schonmal nen Thread, in dem gerade ältere Spieler meinten, WoW sei inzwischen zu viel zu einem Jump'n'Run verkommen?

Ich lese das hier schon wieder - und zwar oft. Auch mir geht es ein wenig so. Noch komme ich klar mit dem Gewusel, es wird aber irgendwie immer und immer mehr. Als Tank und DD mag das alles noch gehen, als Heiler hat man noch mehr zu tun, Lebensbalken hochhalten und auf böse Effekte zu achten ist an manchen Ecken echt heftig (Die Heiler bei Lord Ryolith [oder wie man den schreibt] können das garantiert bestätigen). Und gerade die wirklich alten Spieler unserer Gilde haben mit WoW aufgehört, eben weil sie keine Lust mehr haben auf das extreme Herumgerenne. Wir hatten damals einen Spieler im Alter von 56 Jahren in der Gilde, unser Fossil. Spielte nen Hexer, hat aber aufgehört, weil seine Reflexe nicht mehr mit dem Spiel mitkamen. 

Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wohin das noch führen soll. Kommt in Patch 4.3 noch mehr Bewegung im Raid? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag WoW noch immer sehr, ich gehe auch gern raiden, solange es meine Zeit zuläßt. Aber im Moment ist der Anspruch an schnelle Reflexe einfach an eine gewisse Grenze gestoßen.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwann schonmal nen Thread, in dem gerade ältere Spieler meinten, WoW sei inzwischen zu viel zu einem Jump'n'Run verkommen?
> 
> Ich lese das hier schon wieder - und zwar oft. Auch mir geht es ein wenig so. Noch komme ich klar mit dem Gewusel, es wird aber irgendwie immer und immer mehr. Als Tank und DD mag das alles noch gehen, als Heiler hat man noch mehr zu tun, Lebensbalken hochhalten und auf böse Effekte zu achten ist an manchen Ecken echt heftig (Die Heiler bei Lord Ryolith [oder wie man den schreibt] können das garantiert bestätigen). Und gerade die wirklich alten Spieler unserer Gilde haben mit WoW aufgehört, eben weil sie keine Lust mehr haben auf das extreme Herumgerenne. Wir hatten damals einen Spieler im Alter von 56 Jahren in der Gilde, unser Fossil. Spielte nen Hexer, hat aber aufgehört, weil seine Reflexe nicht mehr mit dem Spiel mitkamen.
> 
> Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wohin das noch führen soll. Kommt in Patch 4.3 noch mehr Bewegung im Raid? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag WoW noch immer sehr, ich gehe auch gern raiden, solange es meine Zeit zuläßt. Aber im Moment ist der Anspruch an schnelle Reflexe einfach an eine gewisse Grenze gestoßen.



Das sage ich seit Monaten, bekomme aber immer nur als Antwort, das es sonst ja Freeloot wäre.

Mit 56 Fossil?

Erst kürzlich sagte ein Bekannter mal wieder: "die Einschläge kommen näher..."


----------



## Technocrat (4. August 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich vermisse dieses Spiel kein bisschen !


Doch, tust Du, sonst würdest Du hier nicht mitlesen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das sage ich seit Monaten, bekomme aber immer nur als Antwort, das es sonst ja Freeloot wäre.
> 
> Mit 56 Fossil?



Freeloot war auch ein Gruul nicht, und bei dem mußte man sich immer nur in regelmäßigen Abständen bewegen. Man belächelt nur immer die Dinge, die man selbst schon einstudiert hat und bezeichnet das als Freeloot. Dass dies für andere bei weitem kein Freeloot ist, darüber denken viele nicht nach.

Und ja, mit 56 ist man in diesem Spiel wirklich alt. Kenne wenige Spieler über 50. Zwei, um genau zu sein. 
Es ist nunmal leider Gottes so, dass die Reaktionen des Menschen im Alter nachlassen. Ein 16jähiger hat einfach bessere Reaktionen als ich mit meinen 33 Jahren. Und wenn es um ein paar Zehntelsekunden geht. Noch ältere Spieler haben dann irgendwann das Nachsehen. Leider. Und auch irgendwie schade.


----------



## rendhark (4. August 2011)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> Schön das ich jeden tag nach der arbeit bei solchen Treads was zum lachen hab.
> Ich bin einer der alten WoW'lern ja WoW hat den glanz der alten zeiten verloren desto trotz spiele ich es noch gerne ich kann hier trotz 3 schicht arbeit freundin und sport raiden gehen (ja auch im hc "content") WoW hat für jeden was zu bieten egal ob Casual oder hc zocker.
> Also hört doch entlich auf dauernt zu heulen und geht einfach wenns euch nicht mehr gefällt


Jojo entlich mal einer der mir aus der Seele spricht ,immer das gejammer und heulen.


lg


----------



## Blackout1091 (4. August 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Doch, tust Du, sonst würdest Du hier nicht mitlesen.



So ist es 

Man sollte sich echt mal fragen warum man in einem Wow-Forum unterwegs ist , wenn man ja gar nicht mehr spielt und eine neue Herausforderung sucht wie manch andere sagten ..


----------



## Xâr (4. August 2011)

...ging es in dem Thread nicht darum wohin die Spieler gehen, die kein WoW mehr spielen? Dafür sind hier aber ne ganze menge WoWler anwesend.. Und die regen sich auch noch auf.. ;o) Sowas.

Ich denke ich werde erst etwas Spielhopping betreiben. Dann SWTOR oder Guild Wars und wenn das nix wird, offline Games. Da gibts nämlich auch inzwischen wieder einige schöne. 
Denke aber, ich werde bei SWTOR Hängen bleiben. 

..so long

ps. @ die .."geht doch einfach" Argumentierer. DAs ist ein Totschlagargument. Man sollte den Spielern die unzufrieden sind, auch ihre Plattform lassen, solange sie es gut Begründen.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwann schonmal nen Thread, in dem gerade ältere Spieler meinten, WoW sei inzwischen zu viel zu einem Jump'n'Run verkommen?
> 
> Ich lese das hier schon wieder - und zwar oft. Auch mir geht es ein wenig so. Noch komme ich klar mit dem Gewusel, es wird aber irgendwie immer und immer mehr. Als Tank und DD mag das alles noch gehen, als Heiler hat man noch mehr zu tun, Lebensbalken hochhalten und auf böse Effekte zu achten ist an manchen Ecken echt heftig (Die Heiler bei Lord Ryolith [oder wie man den schreibt] können das garantiert bestätigen). Und gerade die wirklich alten Spieler unserer Gilde haben mit WoW aufgehört, eben weil sie keine Lust mehr haben auf das extreme Herumgerenne. Wir hatten damals einen Spieler im Alter von 56 Jahren in der Gilde, unser Fossil. Spielte nen Hexer, hat aber aufgehört, weil seine Reflexe nicht mehr mit dem Spiel mitkamen.
> 
> Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wohin das noch führen soll. Kommt in Patch 4.3 noch mehr Bewegung im Raid? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag WoW noch immer sehr, ich gehe auch gern raiden, solange es meine Zeit zuläßt. Aber im Moment ist der Anspruch an schnelle Reflexe einfach an eine gewisse Grenze gestoßen.



Bossmechaniken müssen sich unterscheiden, demit sie nicht als "Freeloot" bezeichnet werden...und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben - Die Spieler werden immer routinierter im Bekämpfen von Bossgegnern, weswegen sich Blizzard immer "aufregendere" Bossbegegnungen ausdenken muss, damit nicht alles immer komplett gleich abläuft. Wäre alles noch das selbe Tank'n'Spank wie zB. in Classic, wäre es Jacke wie Hose ob man zu Level 60 Nefarian bekämpft hat, zu Level 80 den Lichking, zu Level 85 Cho'gall...es wäre immer ein und derselbe Kampf und keiner würde Raids mehr besuchen, da man auch nicht 10 verschieden Filme ansieht, die alle aber exakt die gleiche Handlung haben..


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. August 2011)

Du hast absolut recht Derulu, Blizzard MUSS sich neue Dinge einfallen lassen. Um eben die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Man muß sich nur fragen, ob Abwechslung hier nicht irgendwann zum Extrem führt. Im Moment werden die Effekte, denen man ausweichen muß, immer mehr und mehr von Patch zu Patch. 
Naja, einfach mal abwarten. Vielleicht wendet sich das ja alles noch in eine andere Richtung irgednwann.


----------



## wolfracht (4. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich bei Deinem Text vielmehr das Gefühl:
> Du hast Dich noch nicht wirklich mit WoW auseinandergesetzt
> Du meckerst einfach mit, weil andere es ja auch nur können und Du dabei sein willst
> oder oder



Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Wird mir denn keiner zustimmen, dass mit den neuen alten Gebieten ein großes Stück Flair in WoW verloren gegangen ist? Das und die zusammenlegung der 10/25er IDs sind nämlich meine Hauptkritikpunkte, da ich mit meinem Mainchar so gerne raide, dass ich gerne beide Varianten jede Woche geraidet hab.

Vielleicht liegt mein "empfinden" der Dinge auch daran, dass das Raiden in meiner Gilde nichtmehr das Selbe ist. Die 12 Besten (naja was heißt Beste, sie spielen eben schon am längsten zusammen, gut sind sie trotzdem) haben gesagt, es wird keinen 25er mehr geben. Stattdessen gibts 3 10er... und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass 10er im Vergleich zum 25er einfach langweiliger sind. ( NEIN, ich heule nicht über den Schwierigkeitsgrad, der im 10er gerne mal höher ist)


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Wird mir denn keiner zustimmen, dass mit den neuen alten Gebieten ein großes Stück Flair in WoW verloren gegangen ist? Das und die zusammenlegung der 10/25er IDs sind nämlich meine Hauptkritikpunkte, da ich mit meinem Mainchar so gerne raide, dass ich gerne beide Varianten jede Woche geraidet hab.



Nein, ich stimme dir nicht zu...denn genau durch diese Überarbeitung hat auch das Gebiet von 1-60 wieder "Flair", die Geschichte ist erstmals in der Historie des Spiels in diesem Bereich durchgehend (pro Gebiet) und nicht zerfleddert wie früher aber das ist vermutlich Geschmackssache

Dir und vielen anderen haben die 2 IDs gefallen,sehr viele Spieler sahen sich allerdings, vor allem in ICC, gezwungen beide Raidarten durchmachen zu "müssen", weil sie teilweise Equip aus den 25ern brauchten um in den 10ern mit ihren "Mates" mithalten zu können und nicht irgendwann gegen Spieler mit 25er Equip ausgetauscht zu werden. 

Wenn dir die Struktur der 10er nicht zusagt, ist es möglicherweise an der Zeit, wenn auch schweren Herzens, entweder die Gilde zu verlassen und in eine Gilde zu wechseln die 25er macht (davon gibt es genug) oder in deiner Gilde selber (Stichwort Eigeninitiative) einen 25er aufzustellen. Ist letzteres aufgrund des Widerstands der 12 "Besten"nicht möglich, ist es vermutlich sogar besser die Gilde zu wechseln, denn wer sind diese 12 Spieler die meinen den anderen die Möglichkeit auf 25er verbieten zu wollen?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. August 2011)

Mittlerweile muss ich ehrlich sagen, das mir der Cataclysm zu schwach war.

Es gibt einige schöne neue Geschichten, aber ich hab mir damals eher eine komplett zerstörte Beutebucht gewünscht, die man eventuell wieder aufbaut.

Natürlich finden diese Sachen Erwähnung, Todesschwinge war schließlich quasi überall, aber dennoch sind viele Dinge irgendwie langweilig geblieben.


Bei den Schlachtzügen kann ich dir leider gar nicht zustimmen. Bei uns gibt auf Malorne gibt es immerhin 3 Gilden, die 25er raiden, aber nur in reinen Stammgruppen. Randomgruppen fallen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auseinander, da sie wenn dann eben komplett random aufgebaut werden ohne einen "Kern".
Diesen 10+25 ID-"Zwang" habe ich nie empfunden und auch nie bei irgendwem erlebt. Für mich war es immer eher eine Möglichkeit, neben der 10er oder 25er Truppe (hat öfter mal gewechselt) dann noch die andere Version Random zu laufen.

Außerdem fand ich keinen Equipment-Zwang. Wenn jemand 255+264 hatte, war das schön, aber einfach nicht so notwendig.

Da finde ich es heute mit nur 1 ID schlimmer, da ich nun wirklich Monate lang auf 356-358er Gear rumgedümpelt bin und auch jetzt erst ganze 5 Raid-Drops besitze (davon letzte Woche 2 Stück hinzugekommen).


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. August 2011)

der spaß am spielen geht mir persönlich derzeit deutlich ab, weshalb ich mich zu einer pause durchgerungen habe, (noch) nicht zur kündigung meines abos.

empfinde FL als derzeit zu anspruchsvoll, spielen soll spaß machen was es mir aber derzeit schlicht nicht macht.

satte 126 runs za/zg (!!!) ich kanns nicht mehr sehen , und obendrein sind die 2 inis für epic 5er deutlich zu leicht, zumindest mittlerweile nach dem ich sie fast blind spielen kann.

statt 2-3 neue anspruchsvolle, abwechslungsreiche 5er instanzen mit dem FL release nachzuschieben, (was meiner meinung nach der richtige weg gewesen wäre) setzt blizzard auf questen für epics, noch vor rund 1 jahr hieß es epic wird wieder epic wohl wieder mal nur großes blah blah, seis drum wem es nach wie vor spaß macht soll weiter zocken wem nicht nicht der solls halt lassen ich für meinen teil mach erstmal pause.


----------



## Hubautz (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ... Die Spieler werden immer routinierter im Bekämpfen von Bossgegnern, weswegen sich Blizzard immer "aufregendere" Bossbegegnungen ausdenken muss, ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das den Kern der Sache trifft.  Meines Erachtens liegt es an der Unzahl von Addons, dass eine Bossmechanik beliebig komplex gestaltet werden kann. Wenn mir das Addon sagt „geh da weg", dann gehe ich eben da weg. Warum ich da weggehen soll, hätte ich ohne Addon möglicherweise gar nicht mitbekommen. 
Ein Beispiel: den ersten Boss in AQ 40 musste man beim casten unterbrechen. Das ist heutzutage Standard. Damals gab es aber keine dementsprechenden Addons und es galt: wenn seine Füße zu leuchten beginnen, dann kicken.
Da war einigermaßen Timing gefragt. Heute würde mir das Addon sagen: „Achtung cast in 10 Sekunden."
Mit den ganzen Anzeigen, die ich heute habe, kann ich beliebig viele Jump & Run Notwendigkeiten einbauen. Mir persönlich gefällt das auch nicht und das hat nichts mit meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter zu tun.


----------



## cataboom (4. August 2011)

Ins Bett, nach Hause, arbeiten, einkaufen, in die Disco, einfach nur spazieren und wer weiß wo sie noch so überall hingehen?


----------



## Varagon (4. August 2011)

* Wo gehen die alten WoWler hin?*

Duschen
an die frische Luft
Leben
arbeiten?

zum Arbeitsamt :X

Edit: weinen...weil früher ja alles besser war [fail]
Edit2: die Spieler die das meinen haben für mich ein Brett vorm Kopf


----------



## Lassiter (4. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion irgendwie nicht. 
Für mich persönlich ist das wichtigste die "Toleranz" in dem Spiel und die scheint sehr vielen Spielern abhanden gekommen zu sein. 
Lasst doch jeden Spieler sein eigenes Spielverhalten entwickeln.

Das Blizzard natürlich auf die "größte" Spielergemeinschaft und das sind meiner Meinung nach die "Casuals" aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Rücksicht nehmen muss, sollte jedem klar sein. 

Um auf die Themenüberschrift zurück zukommen, ich werde WoW mit Erscheinen von Star Wars: The Old Republic verlassen. 
Mal schauen wie es mit dem neuen Game aussieht. 
Vielleicht wird das mal ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent für Blizzard.


----------



## Varagon (4. August 2011)

Lassiter schrieb:


> Um auf die Themenüberschrift zurück zukommen, ich werde WoW mit Erscheinen von Star Wars: The Old Republic verlassen.
> Mal schauen wie es mit dem neuen Game aussieht.
> Vielleicht wird das mal ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent für Blizzard.



Entschuldige, aber da sehe ich ganz andere Spiele als Konkurrenz. Und wenn Konkurrenz dann zu 99% aus dem Hause Blizzard


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> statt 2-3 neue anspruchsvolle, abwechslungsreiche 5er instanzen mit dem FL release nachzuschieben, (was meiner meinung nach der richtige weg gewesen wäre) setzt blizzard auf questen für epics, noch vor rund 1 jahr hieß es epic wird wieder epic wohl wieder mal nur großes blah blah, seis drum wem es nach wie vor spaß macht soll weiter zocken wem nicht nicht der solls halt lassen ich für meinen teil mach erstmal pause.



Dann schalt mal die Epics für Quests frei  ...viele haben bereits aufgegeben ohne den ersten Händler freigeschalten zu haben, die meisten machen's nur mit dem Main


----------



## Figetftw! (4. August 2011)

Naja was is jetzt so schlimm daran ,dass dinge aus dem alten content nachgefarmt werden können?

Ich finde Blizz geht mit dem Prinzip "Normalmode nerfen, Hardmode so belassen" den richtigen weg, auch wenn man die hardmodes outgearen kann, aber das konnte man schon immer... auch in classic ist man mit t3 mal durch mc gerusht und keiner hat gemeckert das alles viel zu einfach ist


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz geht mit dem Prinzip "Normalmode nerfen, Hardmode so belassen" den richtigen weg, auch wenn man die hardmodes outgearen kann, aber das konnte man schon immer... auch in classic ist man mit t3 mal durch mc gerusht und keiner hat gemeckert das alles viel zu einfach ist



Wie zu einfach? 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...ich dachte zu schwer (weil zuviel Jump'n'Run und zu wenig Tank'n'Spank, hab ich hier auf der letzten Seite 1 bis 2 mal gelesen)...nun kommst du mit zu einfach


----------



## Manaori (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wie zu einfach?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...ich dachte zu schwer (weil zuviel Jump'n'Run und zu wenig Tank'n'Spank, hab ich hier auf der letzten Seite 1 bis 2 mal gelesen)...nun kommst du mit zu einfach



Ich denke, ermeint den generften Normalmode der "alten" Raids. Da haben sich ja einige aufgeregt, dass es jetzt vieeeel zu einfach wäre etc pp.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wie zu einfach?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...ich dachte zu schwer (weil zuviel Jump'n'Run und zu wenig Tank'n'Spank, hab ich hier auf der letzten Seite 1 bis 2 mal gelesen)...nun kommst du mit zu einfach




Es ist halt subjektives empfinden ob nun etwas einfach oder schwer ist


----------



## Hubautz (4. August 2011)

Das hat nichts mit schwer oder leicht zu tun. Ich empfinde es lediglich als lästig. Wenn ich Jump & Run spielen will, spiele ich Super Mario oder so etwas.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Jetzt erstmal was essen

(Antwort auf die Frage im Threadtitel)


----------



## Technocrat (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...ich dachte zu schwer (weil zuviel Jump'n'Run und zu wenig Tank'n'Spank, hab ich hier auf der letzten Seite 1 bis 2 mal gelesen)...nun kommst du mit zu einfach



Und jetzt erkennst Du Blizzards Dilemma!


----------



## puzzelmörder (4. August 2011)

Die alten WoWler gehen den Weg alles irdischen...Sie sterben (den online Tod). 

Zu Classic würde ich mal behaupten war die breite Masse zwischen 16 und 25 Jahren, also Schüler oder Student. Im Grunde also wie jetz (die Hauptzielgruppe eben), nur sind eben die Schüler von damals nicht mehr 16-25 sondern 21-30. 

Mit steigendem Alter wird die Zeit für WoW einfach weniger und das Interesse lässt nach, nicht bei allen aber doch bei vielen. Familie, Arbeit, evntl. Kinder und Freunde wollen auch ihre Zeit haben und diese wird eben von WoW genommen. 

Ich bin jetzt 25 und spiele seit 2005 glaube aber kaum, dass ich mit 30 noch so viel Zeit in der WoW oder generell mit Computerspielen verbringe. Ich werde mit Sicherheit noch irgendwas daddeln 8vllt auch noch WoW) nur eben nicht mehr so intensiv wie zu meiner "wilden" Zeit. 

Früher haben wohl die meisten auch noch mit Lego gespielt bis irgendwann das Interesse nicht mehr vorhanden war. Deswegen ist Lego aber für die eigentliche Zielgruppe nicht weniger interessant wie damals für uns. Die alte Generation macht irgendwann Platz für die Junge und keiner würde wohl flamen, dass Lego auf dem Absteigenden Ast ist. 
Jeder der damit nicht klarkommt schreibt dann eben so nen Blödsinn, wie Früher war alles besser, und merkt nichtmal das er dabei klingt wie der Großvater der noch von Kaisers Zeiten schwärmt. 

Veränderungen sind gut und nötig und wenn ich irgendwann mal den Weg allen irdischen gehe (sterbe den Onlinetod)kann ich sagen ich hatte Spaß bis zum Ende (meinem persönlichen Ende mit WoW) aber nun ist es auch mal gut. 

Jetzt gehe ich aber erstmal was zu trinken holen.


----------



## mmm79 (4. August 2011)

hab ca. 1 Monat vor BC angefangen zu spielen
und ca. 3 Wochen vor 4.2 aufgehört
(bin fast 32)

Momentan: EVE online
Warte auf: SW:TOR und Diablo III

Bei wow is einfach die Luft raus, das war sie eigentlich mit wotlk schon


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Bei wow is einfach die Luft raus, das war sie eigentlich mit wotlk schon



Korrekt wäre

"Für mich ist bei wow is einfach die Luft raus, das war sie eigentlich mit wotlk schon"

alles andere ist Pauschalierug und nicht wahr, denn es gibt genug bei denen die Luft nicht raus ist


----------



## Technocrat (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> alles andere ist Pauschalierug und nicht wahr, denn es gibt genug bei denen die Luft nicht raus ist


Hier, ich bin so eine! Bin 48, spiele WoW seit release ohne auszusetzen und habe immer noch Spaß. Aber dann bin ich auch weder Raiderin ncoh Itemsammlerin so das das Spiel für mich gar nicht langweilig werden kann.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Immer wenn ich die Überschrift seh, muss ich daran denken, ka. warum





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRhHpTRuBrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MaexxDesign (4. August 2011)

Wartet mal bis Diablo 3 erscheint.
Dann wird der Einbruch um einiges stärker sein, denn:
Warum sollte man noch WoW spielen, wenn dann das ultimative Itemgrindspiel erscheint ?


----------



## Figetftw! (4. August 2011)

stört doch keinen ... geld bleibt beim schneesturm


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Wartet mal bis Diablo 3 erscheint.
> Dann wird der Einbruch um einiges stärker sein, denn:
> Warum sollte man noch WoW spielen, wenn dann das ultimative Itemgrindspiel erscheint ?



So viel wie gerade über die Onlinepflicht und das EchtgeldAH gejammert wird?


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich die Überschrift seh, muss ich daran denken, ka. warum
> ...


also bitte, wenn schon das einzigartige Original.  ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLAxbQxyJSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Xiin (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> So viel wie gerade über die Onlinepflicht und das EchtgeldAH gejammert wird?


Weil die Onlinepflicht bei WoW nicht besteht und man mit wirklichem Geld ingame nichts kaufen kann... (wenn auch über dubiose Umwegegen)


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Weil die Onlinepflicht bei WoW nicht besteht und man mit wirklichem Geld ingame nichts kaufen kann... (wenn auch über dubiose Umwegegen)



Jo WoW hat Onlinepflicht, ist aber MMO also vom Genre-Namen schon ein Onlinespiel...Diablo 3 ist vorrangig ein Singleplayer


----------



## Nightroad (4. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> So viel wie gerade über die Onlinepflicht und das EchtgeldAH gejammert wird?



wird nachher eh wenig jucken , manche werden sogar ihr wow abo nachher über d3 finanzieren XD


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. August 2011)

Kenne diverse Hardcoreraider von früher die inzwischen komplett aufgehört haben.
Viele andere haben zwischendurch aufgehört und spielen jetzt nicht mehr so intensiv und lange wie früher - dafür mit deutlich mehr Spaß.
Andere sind zu Rift abgewandert.


----------



## floppydrive (6. August 2011)

Bei allen die ich kenne ist das unterschiedliche, einige RIFT, AoC, HDRO, Darkfall andere sind auch zu ganz anderen Games gewechselt wie SC2 oder LoL. Der Hauptteil hat mit WoW zu Cata aufgehört da ihre Erwartungen doch höher waren und die Blizzard nicht erfüllt hat, aber naja man kann ja auch genug andere Onlinewelten entdecken.


----------



## Teysha (7. August 2011)

Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört. Nun, die Frage, wieso man WoW ist doch auch deswegen, weil man zu wenig gute Alternativen hat. Einige probieren andere MMOs aus - bei mir war es anders. Ich hatte eh kaum Zeit für WoW ( Ausbildung + Nebenjob ) und keinerlei Motivation mehr.

Sobald ich Lv 85 wurde und jede Hero Instanz 5 mal durchgespielt hatte, war ich WoW wieder satt. Ich hab nach 5 Jahren alles schon mal gesehen und mich reizt nichts mehr. Einzig das leveln hat mir ab und zu Spass gemacht. Da das wesentlich mehr Motivation bietet ( neue Talente/Zauber usw ).

Raiden ist für mich einfach keine Option. Das kostet sehr viel Zeit und Substanz auf Dauer. Und sry.. ich bin in meiner Ausbildung sehr erfolgreich und dann brauch ich nicht WoW für mein Ego ( einige brauchen das, sicherlich nicht alle ).

Ein weiterer Grund ist die Alternative. Was als Ersatz spielen? Ich bin tatsächlich nun bei LoL hängen geblieben. Ein Spiel dauert da 30-40 Min. und es ist nicht so komplex wie WoW. Perfekt zum abschalten und für zwischendurch. In WoW wartet man erstmal 20 Min.  bis man überhaupt ne Instanz von innen sieht - und selbst dann gehen noch einige aus der Gruppe etc. Das ist mehr Frust als Lust.

WoW ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel, aber die Zeit ist einfach vorbei für mich. Alles schon mal gesehen und ich bin im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes satt


----------



## Schleppel (8. August 2011)

*Hellgate:Global *
gratis Client runterladen/ gratis spielen )


----------



## Akium (8. August 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Komisch, ich spiele seit der Beta und ich denke ans aufhören weil der Raidcontent immer schwerer wird.
> 
> Mein ist ist, war und wird mein Krieger sein. Und ich bin dieses ewige gehüpfe satt. Da raus, da rein, da nicht hin, da sofort hin was holen. Jetzt vor
> den Boss, jetzt wieder dahinter. Jetzt kommen Schallwellen, jetzt das klicken. Und dann soll man noch ordentlich Schaden machen...
> ...





Geht mir genauso. Hab keine Lust auf den Stress, und in unserer Gilde findet sich kein Mensch mehr, der auf das Gekasper noch was gibt. 
Ansonsten ist rumstehen angesagt. Keiner kommt mehr on, weils schlicht und ergreifend stinklangweilig ist. 

Man solle die NormalmodeRaids meinetwegen auf ein Niveau bringen, welches Naxx10 entspricht. Random gut machbar, und man findet nach Feierabend bissle Beschäftigung. 
Gerne können die Items, die dort droppen auch blau eingefärbt sein. 
Meinetwegen könnten auch weitaus mehr 5er vorhanden sein, auf ZA/ZG Niveau. Nen zugehöriges Dungegon-Set wäre auch ganz nett. 
Nen recht harter 5er Dungeon, mit evtl 10 Bossen, und nem 3-4 Tage ID-Reset fänd ich auch witzig. 


Keine Markenitems mehr, sondern Items nur aus Quests oder Loot, der aus dem vorgenannten Contenbereich kommt. Pro Klasse eine aufwändige Klassenquest, die einen mit einem aufwertbaren Item belohnt. Bei jedem Contenschnitt, wird die Quest fortgesetzt, und am Schuß das Item aufgewertet. 
Ähnlich könnte man auch bei Berufen vorgehen. Aufwertbare Items, mit jedem Contentschritt. Das würde den Berufen halbwegs Sinn geben. 

Elitemobs zurück in die Questgebiete, damit twinken wieder nen Reiz bekommt. 
Sämtliche Accountitems, mit denen man schneller levelt.. raus aus dem Spiel. 

Kein Ruffarmen über Wappenröcke. Ruf sollte über die gesamte Charentwicklung aufgebaut werden. Von Level 1 angefangen.. 
Keine farmbaren Trash-Epics auf HighendNiveau mehr. 


Die knallharten Raider sollen direkt von Anfang an Hardmode spielen können, so dass sie mit dem "Noob-Content" gar nicht erst in Berührung kommen. So bleiben beide Fraktionen voneinander verschont. 


Für die alten Hasen, die vermutlich alle in fortgeschrittenem Alter sind, sind die Raids derzeit einfach zu stark angereichert, ansonsten gibt es jedoch nix zu tun, es sei denn man steht darauf über Wochen immer die selben Dailys zu machen...


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Keine Markenitems mehr, sondern Items nur aus Quests oder Loot, der aus dem vorgenannten Contenbereich kommt. Pro Klasse eine aufwändige Klassenquest, die einen mit einem aufwertbaren Item belohnt. Bei jedem Contenschnitt, wird die Quest fortgesetzt, und am Schuß das Item aufgewertet.
> Ähnlich könnte man auch bei Berufen vorgehen. Aufwertbare Items, mit jedem Contentschritt. Das würde den Berufen halbwegs Sinn geben.
> 
> Elitemobs zurück in die Questgebiete, damit twinken wieder nen Reiz bekommt.
> ...



Deine Wünsche in Ehren...andere Spielerallerdings haben in der vergangen wiederum genau das Gegenteil gewünscht, weshalb das ganze Zeug in der Art überhaupt in Spiel gekommen ist (oder verschwunden ist, so wie die Klassenquests, die wohl in der Statistik der "gespielten Quests", die Blizzard sicherlich haben wird, sehr weit hinten angesiedelt waren, weswegen angenommen wurde, gerne darauf verzichten zu können - BTW gibt es auf Level 20,40 und 60 klassenspezifischen Dungeonquests)...


----------



## Technocrat (8. August 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Kenne diverse Hardcoreraider von früher die inzwischen komplett aufgehört haben.



Was ja nun wirklich nicht verwundert, da sie den Sinn und Zweck eines MMORPGs nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Akium (8. August 2011)

Die alten Hasen haben sich nu über Jahre diversen Raidplanern gefügt. Waren pünktlich zur Stelle, haben sich die Stunden Zeit freigehalten... 

Irgendwann ist man das leid. Wertvolle Freizeit opfern, um dann die "Bosse" zu bekämpfen. Ich will heute nimmer am Tag vorher festlegen müssen, ob ich am nächsten Tag zum Raid erscheine. Ich will heute nach nem harten Tag nicht mehr zum Raid "müssen", obwohl ich eigentlich lieber auf die Couch gehen würde. Das nur weil ich mich vorgestern leichtsinnigerweise angemeldet hab. 

Mittlerweile ist man nen Stück älter, und findet das ganze Drama eher stressig und albern, möchte gern hier und da nochn bissle facerollen, wenn man mal Lust drauf hat. 
Heute sind die Raid für Jungs und Mädels gestaltet, die die Playstation bereits mit der Muttermilch verabreicht bekamen. Sry. Da komm ich nimmer mit. Bin ich wohl zu alt für. 

Da die Raids aber zu schwer sind, um sie Pug-mäßig zu facerollen, lässt man es ganz sein. Da das Spiel ansonsten nix zu bieten hat, lässt man auch das dann irgendwann ganz sein. 
Je mehr Leute des alten Bekanntenkreises dann aufhören, umso langweiliger wird es. 

In unserer Gilde, gibt es mind 5-6 Leute, die nach einer Plattform suchen, wo wir abends bzw am Wochenende ein bisschen stressbefreit zocken können, uns dabei im TS unterhalten können, jedoch ohne diese Stresscommunity und diese mittlerweile vollkommen ausgelutschte Tretmühle.


----------



## Kimgloss (8. August 2011)

Die ganzen Heulsusen, die sagen wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist, die nerven einfach nur noch. Kann die nicht mehr enrst nehmen. Den ganzen Tag jammern sie rum, das Blizzard nix auf die Kette kriegt. Ja, Leute, dann geht einfach. Euch weint keiner eine Träne nach. Wenn die alle weg sind, wertet das den Content nochmals auf.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. August 2011)

Spiele seit Anfang 2005, habe bis jetzt 4 Jahre geraidet, mittlerweile gibt es für mich wichtigere Dinge, als 3-4x die Woche pünktlich in WOW zu erscheinen.
Frau, Kind, alles um die Familie, Hobbies haben sich verändert (statt massenhaft Konzerte im Jahr zu besuchen, werden Oldtimer gehegt & gepflegt)
Ok, das bringt halt das Alter mit sich


----------



## StCuthbert (8. August 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> und keiner würde wohl flamen, dass Lego auf dem Absteigenden Ast ist.



Doch! Ich!

Statt Kreativität durch universell einsetzbare Bausteine bietet Lego heute überteuerten Lizenzmist, Modelle, die ausschließlich aus Sonderteilen bestehen und selbst von Erwachsenen nur mit Bauanleitung zusammenzubauen sind, bei Spielen damit allerdings sofort wieder in ihre Bestandteile zerfallen, und befördert konsum-/markenorientiertes Denken bei Kindern. Soviel dazu.

Eigentlich bietet WoW für jeden etwas: Hardcore-Modus, z.T. mit Extrabossen, Normalmodus, PvP in kleinen und großen Gruppen, PvP in Zufallsgruppen, Easymode (generfter Content), Mini 5-Mann-Raids, Hero 5-Mann, Normal 5-Mann, Questen, Leveln mit oder ohne Erbstücke bzw. Dungeonfinder.

Das Problem ist eher, dass man irgendwie alles schon einmal gemacht hat. Es gibt nunmal nur eine endliche Anzahl an grundlegenden Bossmechaniken, daher wiederholt sich viel (zusammenlaufen, auseinanderlaufen, dispellen, unterbrechen, adds...).


----------



## Grobolus (8. August 2011)

Glaube das es bei den wenigsten "alten Hasen" am Content liegt, das Sie aufhören.

Ich spiele selbst seit Classic und habe noch freude am Spiel, während BC und gegegen ende WotLK -> anfang Cata habe ich es immer mal übertrieben und 4-5 x die Woche geraidet. Im Moment halte ich halt einfach mal wieder den Ball flach und Raide ca. 2 x die Woche. Und ich raide (wieder, zu WotLK hat es sich etwas verschoben) mit den Leuten von damals, weil der Content mal wenigstens wieder nicht stupides Durchbomben und Overhealen wie WotLK ist, ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids optimal gelöst. Wenn ich Zeit habe kann ich mit meiner Stammgruppe laufen (normalfall), wenn es mir gerade Terminlich nicht rausgeht kann ich auch mit RNDs rein und 2-3 Bosse legen.

Bei uns auf SenJin haben größtenteils die Spieler aufgehört, die sich zu WOTLK für die Überspieler gehalten haben (es ist wirklich auffällig, viele selbsterkorene "Elite-Gilden" lösen sich jetzt auf und deren Offis/GMs verschwinden von der Bildfläche, denn auf einmal ist man nicht nur King weil man 4 Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge möglichst oft drücken kann sondern wenn man auch etwas Movement beweist, das ging ja bei WOTLK teilweise verdammt verloren). Es fällt bei uns auf SJ auch auf, dass die überheblichen ILVL Vorstellungen zurückgegangen sind, wie war des noch "LFM ICC10, ILVL min. 264 + XP 12/12!), die FL Gruppen suchen jetzt eigentl. immer ab ILVL 355, was auch ein realistischer wert ist für nen run ohne HMs.


Gruß


----------



## candyman3700 (14. August 2011)

Bei uns auf SenJin haben größtenteils die Spieler aufgehört, die sich zu WOTLK für die Überspieler gehalten haben (es ist wirklich auffällig, viele selbsterkorene "Elite-Gilden" lösen sich jetzt auf und deren Offis/GMs verschwinden von der Bildfläche, denn auf einmal ist man nicht nur King weil man 4 Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge möglichst oft drücken kann sondern wenn man auch etwas Movement beweist, das ging ja bei WOTLK teilweise verdammt verloren). Es fällt bei uns auf SJ auch auf, dass die überheblichen ILVL Vorstellungen zurückgegangen sind, wie war des noch "LFM ICC10, ILVL min. 264 + XP 12/12!), die FL Gruppen suchen jetzt eigentl. immer ab ILVL 355, was auch ein realistischer wert ist für nen run ohne HMs.


Gruß
[/quote]
nein elite-gilden lösen sich auf weil es keine ziele mehr gibt(da sie schon alles haben)und alles für marken verramscht wird aus angst das die userzahlen nicht noch weiter fallen^^


----------



## Mahii (14. August 2011)

Hm wo gehn die alten hin.... Ich würd sagen in die Arbeit


----------



## Blackkingdom (14. August 2011)

Ich finde das alles gar nicht so schlimm... wenn ich mal wieder denke keine herrausforderung in WoW zu finden, mache ich einfach einige monate pause, und denn ist es schwer genug wieder an die spitze zu kommen. nur mal so als kleiner anreiz. heult nicht immer spielt oder lasst es sein ( und das können ihr/ wir  SUCHTIS sowieso nicht). 




Schöne Grüsse an alle spieler


----------



## Vyren (14. August 2011)

Mahii schrieb:


> Hm wo gehn die alten hin.... Ich würd sagen in die Arbeit



zur


Die haben sich alle ne Freundin gesucht, diese zur Frau gemacht, mit dieser dann ein Kind gemacht, das Kind wurd' 2 Jahre jung, haben noch eins gemacht nu sind's 4 im Hause...

Auf Dauer WoW zu spielen (sind glaub ich schon mittlerweile 7 Jahre...(?)) und immer permanent pünktlich zum Raid zu erscheinen ist halt nicht mehr drin.
Man hat nun andere Interessen, andere Gewohnheiten, neue Leute kennen gelernt und und und

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Hab mir nur die Überschrift durchgelesen also flamed mich, wenn ich falsch liege ;D


----------



## Jesbi (15. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...Diablo 3 ist vorrangig ein Singleplayer



War dass ein Scherz? Von sieben Jahren Diablo habe ich zumindestens keines offline gespielt und bei D3 wird es nicht anders werden.

Wo die "alten" WoW`ler hin sind ist sicher unterschiedlich.

Ich für meinen Teil habe zwischendurch mal kleine Pausen gemacht und dann auch eine größere Pause, in dieser habe ich mich dann mal bei anderen Games umgeschaut.
Letztendlich bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Manche Spiele haben mir nicht gefallen, andere schon aber die waren WoW dann so ähnlich dass ein umsteigen wenig Sinn machte.

Persönlich habe ich einfach meine Spielgewohnheiten geändert, früher war es nur WoW jetzt darf es zwischendurch gerne mal was anderes sein wie SC2, RE5 oder auch mal ein Browsergame.
Ich geniesse WoW ganz ohne Stress und werde zum erscheinen von D3 sicherlich meine nächste Pause machen und wer weiss vielleicht kann ich damit ja die WoW Abo- gebühren finanzieren. 

Auch wenn WoW mittlerweile eine ältere Dame geworden ist, Spaß macht es mir persönlich immernoch.

mfg


----------



## Blumator (15. August 2011)

allein so ne frage zu stellen...
was interessierts mich wo die sind?!
ich bin zwar kein wowler der ersten stunde aber spiel jetzt auch seit BC (net zur erscheinung von BC irgendwann mittendrin)
aber es ist mir doch völlig egal wo die ganzen "alten" wow´ler sind
es ist wie überall, menschen kommen, menschen gehen, ich hab auch nix von leuten die wow seit der beta spielen, bringt mir persönlich herzlich wenig, ich spiel wow net weil irgendwelche imba typen das und das epic set haben oder was weiß ich was, ich spiel wow weil es MIR spass macht

das fazit is: es interessiert mich nicht wo die hin sind genausowenig wie die sich fragen warum ich nicht seit der beta wow spiele...

so und jetzt geh ich erstmal aufs klo viel spass euch noch


----------



## XSebX (15. August 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Ich fall jetzt dem TE mal total in den Rücken aber ich sehe das Problem schlicht weg so. Es gibt grob 3 Arten von Spielern.
> 
> Typ 1:
> Der Gelegenheitsspieler. Macht an was er Spaß hat, Raidet ab und zu und freut sich über die Erfolge die er erreicht. Auch der LK-Hero mit 85 ist für ihn ein Erfolg und er freut sich darüber. Im ists egal wann und wie er die Erfolge erreicht, der Spaß am Spiel ist ihm wichtiger.
> ...






3 Schubladen für Millionen von Menschen. GZ zu diesem geistigen Horizont.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. August 2011)

Ich spiele seit Classic und bei mir ist es so:
Früher habe ich fast jede freie Minute in WoW verbracht, teilweise weil es einfach viel Zeitaufwendiger war wenn man raiden wollte und auch die Erfolge musste man länger und härter erarbeiten. Zu Classic Zeiten war ich voll bedient und hatte zu BC Release noch immer nicht alles gesehen. Ich hatte das erstemal eine Onlinegemeinschaft in der ich mich Pudel wohl gefühlt hab.

Mit BC brach erstmal eine kleine Welt für mich zusammen als viele direkt aufgehört haben weil es für sie einfach nicht mehr das selbe war, zusätzlich gingen die Vorstellungen plötzlich weit auseinander (einige wollten erfolgreicher Raiden andere nur noch PvP machen wieder andere wollten alles ganz locker angehen) das hat die Gilde zerrissen. Ich wurde zunehmenst unzufriedener die Änderungen an meiner Klasse (Krieger) wollten mir so gar nicht schmecken und ich hab erstmal nen Magier weiter hochgelevelt und diesen zum Main gemacht. 
Dann hab ich mich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Gilde gemacht und diese auch nach 2 Anläufen gefunden.
Nun konnte ich mich so langsam an all das neue was BC brachte gewöhnen und schon nach kurzer Zeit konnt ich endlich wieder meiner Leidenschaft nachgehen.. Raiden!
Von Raidtier zu Raidtier wurde ich zunehmenst zufriedener und meine Gildenkollegen sind mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen.

Dann kam WotlK und wieder waren viele aus der Gilde mit den neuen gegebenheiten unzufrieden. Der Grossteil der Leute ist aber diesmal zum Glück geblieben und es gab reichlich Nachwuchs in unserer Gilde von denen einige zumindest sehr vielversprechend waren und auch noch Heute bei uns spielen. WotlK bot immerwieder kleine Aufreger und Kontroversen doch von dieser Gemeinschaft konnte mich nix dauerhaft trennen. Meine Spielzeiten wurden wesentlich weniger aber diese habe ich dann auch intensiver genutzt.

Als dann Cata war hat ich mich längst daran gewohnt dass sich mit jedem Addon vieles ändert, erst hab ich extrem gelevelt und einige Zeit investiert meinen Char Raidfertig zu machen und dann hat sich das Automatisch eingependelt auf die gewohnten 8std. Raiden die Woche sowie 2-3std. extra wenn mal langeweille ist.


Wenn man mich nun fragt wo ich hingehe in naher Zukunft dann sag ich ganz klar:"Ich bleibe bei WoW und werde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch noch die Zeit erübrigen SWTOR zu spielen. Je nach Content mal mehr mal weniger."


----------



## Matchfighter (16. August 2011)

Also ich versteh nicht so recht warum man aus so einem kleinen Fakt imemr so eine große Disskusion startet ... 
Es reicht doch wenn man den Satz offenlegt, dass jedem Spieler frei steht welches Spiel er spielt.
Ich ess doch auch nich nur den ganzen Tag Reis nur weils mir schmeckt (das nur als Bsp).
Blizz machts in Tagen des Kapitalismus schon richtig, sie begeistern die Mehrheit der Spieler für Ihr Spiel!
Und wenn einem die Veränderungen nicht passt, wayne ess was andres um Anschluss an mein Bsp zu bringen =)
Jeder sucht sich selbt ne Beschäftigung findet euch mit ab und fertig. 
Is auch wie auf der Börse es gibt nicht nur immer einen ewigen Gewinner! Es ist ein Wechselspiel aus Gewinnern und Verlierern.

So mein Nachtcomment, bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen UND Rechtschreibproblemen fragen sie bitte nicht mehr mich, bin müde =) 
sondern Ihr Wörterbuch / DUDEN ;D


----------



## Obsurd (16. August 2011)

Also ich spiel mal wieder Sacred mit dem dazugehörigen addon Sacred Underworld  
Zudem spiele ich noch auf XBOX Fabel 2


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> 3 Schubladen für Millionen von Menschen. GZ zu diesem geistigen Horizont.




...Es gibt 10 Typen...Die Leute, die den Binärcode verstehen und die, die es nicht verstehen...

Da muss man eben einfach mal über den Tellerrand hinausblicken. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "ich war mal letztens am Geschirrschrank und habe einige Minuten lang..."


----------



## VHRobi (16. August 2011)

Als in WotLK wir vor Arthas 25hm standen, hatte ein Teil des Raids kein bock mehr weiter zu raiden.
"Kein bock mehr zu raiden, scheiss auf Arthas, kommt eh bald Cataclysm, dann ist unser 277er Gear eh nix mehr wert"
Es gab immer weniger anmeldungen. 
Die ganze "arbeit" und Equip farmen für die Katz. Arthas wurde von paar restlichen Gildenmember im 10er Hm geklatscht, nachdem ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.
Ich war so angepisst, dass ich 6Monate lang keine Online Spiele zockte. Nach der 6Monatige pause mal wieder in WoW vorbeigeschaut und Cata gekauft, viele Gilden aufgelöst, viele neue Gilden kamen dazu, viele alte Freunde spielen nichtmehr oder sind getranst. WoW zwar für 2Monate bezahlt aber nach 1Monat hatte ich schon kein Bock mehr auf Cata, konnte auch Raiden und das volle programm, als ob ich nie weg gewesen währe, aber mit Cata konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Nun sind 2,5Monate vergangen ohne WoW und habe auch nicht vor zurück zu kehren.

Jedoch informiere ich mich weiterhin wie sich WoW entwickelt, was für neue Games kommen, besuche mind. 1x pro Woche Buffed.
Zur zeit spiele ich hauptsächlich Sims3, Red Dead Redemption, Dawn of War.
Hoffe mit Swtor und GW2 dass zwei ordentliche MMOs kommen. Kaufen und anspielen werde ich sie auf jedenfall.


----------



## Sibanti (16. August 2011)

Mein grösster Fehler seit langer Zeit, Cata kaufen und spielen. 
 Da andere MMO's, nach kurzer Zeit, auch wieder öde wurden, habe ich mir mal, wegen dem verregneten Urlaub, Cata gegönnt und festgestellt, das WOW ja noch langweiliger geworden ist, als ich es in Erinnerung habe. Einzig die vermehrten Zwischensequenzen, haben mich ein wenig gefreud, der Rest, Langweilig wie eh und je. In wenigen Tagen auf 85, keine Herrausforderungen gefunden einfach mal duchgemäht. Inis auf normal auch nichts besonderes, aber mit den Gruppen hatte ich Glück, waren keine PFOSTEN dabei. Ob ich mir noch Hero antue, mal sehen, habe noch ein paar Tage auf dem Abo, gut das ich mir keine 60 Tage Gamecard gekauft habe sondern nur 1 Monat Spielzeit. 
 Dann mal einen neuen Char angefangen, der Erste überhaupt, nach mehreren Jahren WOW mit großen Pausen, gut hier und da haben sich Gebiete verändert was aber auch schon alles war. In der Scherbenwelt, die ich viel zu schnell erreichte, musste ich mich dann zwingen überhaupt noch einen Quest zu machen, ok nach 2 weiteren leveln war die Luft raus, da gammelt der Char, nun vor sich hin.

 Nun ist mir auch klar warum viele Spieler gehen. Man bekommt einen Quest, guckt auf die Karte, renn/fliegt hin, haut alles um mit einfachem draufhauen, sammelt alles auf, rennt/fliegt zum Questgeber, sammelt EP und mit jedem ca 5ten Quest um ein paar Punkte bessere Ausrüstung, nächster Quest. WOW ist ein Spiel für Dummis geworden, wenn man dann nocht die blöden Addons hat, kann WOW sogar von einem toten was weis ich, gespielt werden. Ok bei den Raids sollet es vielleich nur halbtot sein.

Ja ich was was jetzt kommen wird, ihr braucht es nicht weiter ausführen.

Tschüß bis zur nächsten grösseren WOW Erweiterung. Ich würde fast wetten, das man da nur einen Mausklick braucht, um wieder auf Maxlevel zu sein.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> zur



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Österreich...

Ihr geht ZUR Arbeit und ZUR Schule...
Im Gegensatz zu euch gehen wir aber auch hinein, nämlich IN die Schule und IN die Arbeit, ihr bleibt scheinbar vor der Türe stehen



Sibanti schrieb:


> ....großes Bla mit viel MIMIMI und so....(und absichtlich so schön provokant formuliert, dass es eine wahre Freude ist)



Eigentlich wollte ich dir antworten...aber ich bin beim Schreiben drauf gekommen, dass ich es lasse, hat ja sowieso keinen Zweck


----------



## Schalalabumbum (16. August 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> 3 Schubladen für Millionen von Menschen. GZ zu diesem geistigen Horizont.



Vorab bedanke ich mich sehr für deine konstruktive und ausführliche Kritik zu der aus meiner Sicht "groben" Veranschaulichung. Sicherlich sind wir uns beide seit Jahren persönlich bekannt und haben stets angeregte Diskussionen über aktuelle Zeitgeschehnisse aus Politik, Wirtschaft und Kultur. Aus diesem Grund bist du auch darüber im Bilde wie es um meine Intellekt und meinen Geisteszustand bestellt ist.

Aus diesem Grunde nehme ich mir deine Einschätzung zu meinem geistigen Horizont sehr zu Herzen und hoffe du kannst mir in dieser Angelegenheit zur Seite stehen, damit ich ein würdiger Gesprächspartner für dich werde.

Denn auch ich will solch tiefgründige und didaktisch höchst anspruchsvolle Kommentare wie du verfassen. Begründet bis aufs kleinste, ohne Ansatz für die Möglichkeit einer Wiederlegung.

In diesem Sinne...einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Technocrat (16. August 2011)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Zur zeit spiele ich hauptsächlich Sims3, Red Dead Redemption, Dawn of War.



Na, bist Du sicher, das Du die auch spielst? Oder verwnadelst Du die auch in Arbeit, wie Du es mit WoW gemacht hast? Das Dir WoW nicht mehr gefällt, kann ich sogar verstehen nachdem Du es Dir so verhunzt hast.


----------



## Gintaar (16. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...Es gibt 11 Typen...Die Leute, die den Binärcode verstehen und die, die es nicht verstehen...



hm... fail?


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2011)

Gintaar schrieb:


> hm... fail?



Sogar Riesenfail... ...einer zuviel ist einer zuviel


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sogar Riesenfail... ...einer zuviel ist einer zuviel




psst^^

leise korrigiert...

Ich war gerade nur am überlegen, ob ich "solche, die es verstehen wollen" reineditiere und die 11 so lasse


----------



## VHRobi (16. August 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Na, bist Du sicher, das Du die auch spielst? Oder verwnadelst Du die auch in Arbeit, wie Du es mit WoW gemacht hast? Das Dir WoW nicht mehr gefällt, kann ich sogar verstehen nachdem Du es Dir so verhunzt hast.



Darum habe ich "arbeit" in klammern geschrieben um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Tja das richtige Wort ist erspielen, verwendet aber kaum einer, also erarbeitet^^
Nun man erarbeitet/erspielt sich die benötigte Ausrüstung, geht über Monate mehrmals Wöchentlich mit den Leuten in den selben Raid, mit dem Ziel irgendwann da Oberboss zu verhau'n.
Tja als es dann soweit war, wollten manche einfach nichtmehr. Viele IDs wurden verschwendet, weil die anmeldungen fehlten und es gab kaum brauchbare bewerber. 

Warum habe ich es mir verhunzt? Oo


----------



## Xiin (16. August 2011)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Als in WotLK wir vor Arthas 25hm standen, hatte ein Teil des Raids kein bock mehr weiter zu raiden.
> "Kein bock mehr zu raiden, scheiss auf Arthas, kommt eh bald Cataclysm, dann ist unser 277er Gear eh nix mehr wert"



Genau solche Leute haben kein Spaß mehr an MMOs: Leute denen es nur um gear geht und nicht um das Spiel an sich.
(Also Leute mit der Einstellung "kommt eh bald Cataclysm, dann ist unser 277er Gear eh nix mehr wert" statt "Arthas will ich noch aus Spaß/um die Herausforderung endlich gemeistert zu haben o.ä. legen, gear hin oder her")

kp was die damit kompensieren müssen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> WOW verliert Spieler nur aus einem gravierenden Grund. Das Weichkochen eines jeden Kontents und das verschenken von Titeln und Gear an Spieler die nicht gewillt sind was für den Erfolg zu tun.



Nun ich bin in beiden Wortbedeutungen ein alter Spieler und ich habe (fast) aufgehört weil sich alles irgendwann abnutzt und weil Cata ne doofe Mogelpackung ist.
Von deinen komischen Gründen trifft keiner auf mich zu. 

Wo ich hingehe?
Titan Quest, Borderland, Rage (grade vorbestellt, will die Schrotflinte  ) Diablo3 und was sonst so gut ist
SWTOR werde ich sicherlich mal einen sehr sehr genauen Blick widmen.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2011)

Oder aber ich locke dich nach Malorne, wo du mit geeigneter Gildenatmosphäre doch nochmal etwas mehr Spaß findest :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oder aber ich locke dich nach Malorne, wo du mit geeigneter Gildenatmosphäre doch nochmal etwas mehr Spaß findest :-)



Das ist nett von dir, aber vergeblich 

Ich bin eigentlich nur noch on, wenn ich meine Freundin durch farmen ein wenig unterstütze.

Ich find Cata so gruselig, dass sich da nicht viel rausholen lässt.

Ich warte auf Titan (und vllt aufs nächste Add-On)


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2011)

ach doch, da geht noch was.

beim farmen unterstützen ist ja jetzt nicht gerade so spannend.

bei uns ist einfach noch ne gewisse spielfreude da. das glücklichsein alleine, wenn man online ist.

so gruselig kann es da gar nicht sein, da wirklich jede instanz einfach spaß macht.

da geht einfach viel zu viel bei uns über vertrauen


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> SWTOR werde ich sicherlich mal einen sehr sehr genauen Blick widmen.


Da habe ich schon sehr genau hingeblickt und dadurch festgestellt, das man da nicht mal seine eigenen Raumschiffe fliegen darf. Außerdem ist man da fest in die Story eingebunden und darf nicht seine eigene spielen. Aus den Augen einer Rollenspielerin wird SWTOR eine Katastrophe, aber Storynachspieler, Itemgrabber und SW Fans werden sicher gut bedient. Da bleibe ich bei WoW mit dem exzellent Cataclysm - der Weltumbau hat WoW gutgetan und dadurch ist mir selbst nach 6,5 Jahren nicht langweilig.


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Außerdem ist man da fest in die Story eingebunden und darf nicht seine eigene spielen.


Jetzt musst du mir aber wirklich mal erzählen, welche eigene Story du in WoW spielst.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Aus den Augen einer Rollenspielerin wird SWTOR eine Katastrophe, aber Storynachspieler, *Itemgrabber* und SW Fans werden sicher gut bedient.


WoW ist nichts für Itemgrabber ?


Technocrat schrieb:


> ...und dadurch ist mir selbst nach 6,5 Jahren nicht langweilig.


Das hat jetzt glaube ich auch der Letzte hier mitbekommen 

Ich will WoW gar nicht schlechtreden. Ich spiele auch schon seit 6,5 jahren und es ist einigermassen die Luft raus. Gründe hierfür wurden schon viele genannt. Vielleicht noch ein Beispiel was mir „Storytechnisch" besonders aufstösst:

Man geht in den Pechschwingenabsieg und wen trifft man? Onyxia. Das alte Mädchen hat man schon mit 40 Leuten verdroschen, zwischenzeitlich mit 2 oder 3 Leuten, dann noch mal mit 25 und nun – auf ein Neues. Die Alte ist ja nicht totzukriegen. Der Kampf in BWL gegen Nef damals war ziemlich anstrengend und für damalige Verhältnisse recht komplex. Großes Hallo als er dann lag. Was muss man feststellen? Wie ein Stehaufmännchen ist er wieder da. 

Von Ragnaros wollen wir gar nicht reden. Als ich das erste Mal in der Feuerlande Instanz war hatte ich ein außerordentliches Déjá-vu. Nicht nur, dass die Mobs genauso aussehen wie in MC, sie können auch nahezu das Gleiche. Das demotiviert mich. Wie ist eigentlich die Sterbeanimation des neuen Ragnaros? Versinkt er in einer Lavapfütze wie weiland Arni als Terminator mit dem Daumen ach oben und den Worten „I`ll be back"?

Ich spiele ab und an mal, gehe auch eine Instanz und selten mal einen Raid mit aber die große Euphorie von früher ist einfach – zumindest bei mir – nicht mehr da.


----------



## Derulu (17. August 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> ....



Storytechnisch stößt es dir auf, aber "verstanden", dass es durchaus Sinn macht, hast du es nicht  (auch wenn es sich aus Spielerposition seltsam anfühlt, aber man muss bedenken, wir als Spieler haben eine Beobachterposition und wissen alles und vergleichen alles mit unserer Welt, während der Charakter nur seinen Blickpunkt kennt und in einer Welt lebt, die nicht nach den gleichen Naturgesetzten "arbeitet" wie die unsere...dort ist Nekromantie durchaus üblich, dort gibt es Drachen etc. Das problem ist, wir sehen das häufig alles mit unserer Realismusbrille, für uns ist ein Toter tot, es existiert keine Parallelebene etc.)...da würde mich die Wiederbelebung der verrückten Loa-Priester der Trolle weitaus mehr stören aber sogar das, wird relativ schlüssig erklärt, schon seit November 2010 (Patch 4.0) in den Quests des Nördlichen Schlingendorntals

Die Onyxia und der Nefarian, die du heute triffst, sind ja nicht die Selben, die du bereits kennst, sondern per Nekromantie (ein besonderes Talent des Schattenhammers bzw. ihrer Meister, der alten Götter ist die Kunst der Nekromantie) wiederbelebte Zerrbilder ihres alten Seins, noch böser, weil ihnen als Untote sämtliche Gefühle fremd sind.^^
Ragnaros ist, wenn er storytechnisch in den Feuerlanden stirbt, endgültig tot, dass Elementare bei einem Tod in der "normalen" Welt nur wieder in ihre eigene Welt zurückgeworfen werden, nur in dieser wirklich getötet werden können und ansonsten jederzeit wiederkehren könne, sofern man ihnen einen Weg in die "normale Welt" ebnet eigentlich ist schon seit Classic bekannt


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



Die Begründung ist mir schon klar, ich finde es trotzdem langweilig. Und genau das ist der Punkt. Man kann alles mögliche storytechnisch begründen, fragt sich wie beknackt die Story ist. Und das Raggi nicht endgültig tot ist, da bin ich bereit hohe Summen zu wetten, dafür ist er zu cool (tolles Wortspiel, was ?)


----------



## LadyMarmelade (17. August 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler laufen Aktuell auf den Servern mit dem Titel "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rum und fliegen einen Frostbrutbezwinger? Zu viele haben diese Erfolge erst mit Level 85 erhalten und das ist wie ein Tritt ins Gesicht der Spieler die Zeit, Arbeit und Nerven in das Game investiert haben.



Waaah, heul, jetzt weiss ich, was ich noch machen muss. Hab doch tatsächlich ein paar 85er, die die Titel noch nicht haben...
Und ich bin eine von den "alten Spielern" (alt in beiderlei Hinsicht xD), die immer noch ernsthaft WoW zocken und noch nicht alles erreicht haben.
O.k., das Leveln in den unteren Bereichen ist wirklich easy geworden, aber für manche Extras muss man immer noch "hart schuften".
Btw. den König in Og muss ich auch noch verprügeln. -.-'

Allerdings zähle ich mich nicht zu den Progress-Raidern, sondern eher zu den faulen, gemütlichen Freizeitzockern. ^_^


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2011)

LadyMarmelade schrieb:


> Allerdings zähle ich mich nicht zu den Progress-Raidern, sondern eher zu den faulen, gemütlichen Freizeitzockern. ^_^


Ah, genau wie ich  Lässig läuft's halt am besten - und am längsten!


----------

